# Canyon Midseason Bikes ?



## Jocky0815 (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

Ich will/wollte ein Nerve XC 4.0, ist aber leider ausverkauft. An der Hotline wurde mir gesagt das demnächst die Midseason Modelle kommen. Gibt es schon einen Termin wann es erste Infos gibt?

Such ein güstiges Fully für um die 1.200 Euro, hoffe mal das da was dabei ist. Die Canyon Bikes gefallen mir zwar eigentlich am besten aber will jetzt endlich kaufen 

Aso Newsletter hab ich mich schon angemeldet, aber warten ohne Termin macht mich wahnsinnig.


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (29. Juni 2008)

Was heißt denn genauu Midseason Bikes?
Werden da die restlichen Teile der 08 Bikes verbraten und ab November gibts dann die 09 Bikes oder wie muss ich das verstehen? Wie sieht das vom preislichen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter K (29. Juni 2008)

MrDiesfoerg schrieb:


> Was heißt denn genauu Midseason Bikes?
> Werden da die restlichen Teile der 08 Bikes verbraten und ab November gibts dann die 09 Bikes oder wie muss ich das verstehen? Wie sieht das vom preislichen aus?



Da werden dann wohl die "Reste" zusammengekarrt, aber egal, da kommen ganz ordentliche Räder zu guten Preisen bei raus. Ich habe Ende vergangenen Jahres ein Nerve ES 9.0 im Herbstspecial für 2000,- Euronen ergattert. Richtig tolles Teil, das Einzige was da nicht rangepasst hat war eine Deorekassette, aber sonst perfetto.


----------



## vori2003 (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

weist ihr schon was es für Midseason Modelle geben wird bin noch auf der Suche nach einem günstigen ( 1000 EUR ) Hardtail, oder gibt es schon Info`s was sich bei der Ausstattung ändert.


Gruß

Vori


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Juli 2008)

vori2003 schrieb:


> ...oder gibt es schon Info`s was sich bei der Ausstattung ändert.


Speziell bei Hardtails ändert sich meiner Beobachtung nach derartig wenig von Jahr zu Jahr, dass es in meinen Augen keinen Sinn macht, die schönen Sommertage mit Warten zu verschwenden!

Wenn Canyon dzt. nichts Interessantes mehr liefern kann: Schau ev. einfach mal beim nächsten lokalen Händler rein, der wird dir jetzt wohl auch schon einen guten Preis machen...


----------



## Viper76 (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich war am Mittwoch bei Canyon, und da wußte noch keiner wann und mit welcher Ausstattung genau die Midseason Modelle kommen. Ich hab nur erfahren, dass auf jeden Fall welche kommen. Bei Canyon rechnet man in etwa 3-4 Wochen damit.

Gruß Viper76


----------



## Bartoy (7. Juli 2008)

Am Telefon hat man mir gestern etwa drei Wochen gesagt.


----------



## G.K. (7. Juli 2008)

Hier mal ein Auszug aus der Canyon Newsletter vom 04.07. 
*Midseason Modelle 2008 - demnächst bei Canyon*
Einige Modelle unserer Serien Nerve XC, Nerve AM und Grand Canyon sind schon jetzt nahezu vergriffen. Um unseren Kunden doch noch den Traum vom neuen Canyon erfüllen können, arbeiten wir fieberhaft an einigen Midseason Modellen, welche bereits mit neuen Komponenten ausgestattet sein werden.
Bei Interesse können Sie sich einfach auf unseren Newsletter verlassen, denn hier bekommen Sie sofort Bescheid wenn feststeht, wann die Midseason Bikes zur Verfügung stehen. Sollten Sie sich direkt ein Rad sichern wollen, so können Sie sich auch an unsere Hotline wenden und sich dort registrieren lassen. Wir kommen dann auf Sie zu.


*Also Newsletter abonnieren, zusätzlich registrieren lassen, falls das gewünschte Rad ausverkauft ist und das alte Hardtail noch nicht ganz zum Bier - Fahrrad umgerüstet wurde und noch 6 bis 8 Wochen durchhält. *
Was ich an Aussagen von Canyon Mitarbeitern (Anruf am 04.07 / Probefahrt XC bei Canyon am 05.07) gehört habe, rentiert sich nach meiner Meinung das Warten auf die Midseason Modelle auf jeden Fall. (2009 Teile, evtl. Laufradsatz komplett Mavic, Ersparnis ca. 200 , Lieferung in ca. 6 Wochen).


----------



## simdiem (7. Juli 2008)

Sodele ich habe mich dann mal direkt registriert und hoffe und bete, dass ich noch ein nerve AM in weiss mit hoffentlich Fox Federelementen bekommen werde !!! Eine Juicy 7 und ich wäre glücklich!!!

Gruß Simon


----------



## Viper76 (9. Juli 2008)

Hi,
hab mich auch für ein weißes AM 8.0 registrieren lassen. Der Canyon Mitarbeiter sagte wegen der Bremse etwas von der neuen Avid Elixir. Das Bike soll wohl 1999 Euronen kosten, bin mal gespannt wie die restliche Ausstattung aussieht und ab wann sie liefern können.

Gruß Oli


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (9. Juli 2008)

wo kann man sich denn auf der seite registrieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viper76 (9. Juli 2008)

@MrDiesfoerg
Da mußt du bei Canyon anrufen. Online geht das noch nicht, da es die Bikes ja noch nicht offiziell zu bestellen gibt.

Gruß Oli


----------



## simdiem (9. Juli 2008)

@oli 


wow am montag wussten sie noch gar nix bzgl ausstattung. also wenn das am8 nur 2000 Euro kostet, dann hol ich mir das auch!! aber we will see!!


----------



## Bartoy (10. Juli 2008)

Ich habe gerade mit zwei Mitarbeitern gesprochen.

Es gibt definitiv noch keine Infos über die endgültige Ausstattung und Lieferzeit.

Grob schätzen Sie, dass der Kunde das Bike, unter optimalen Umständen, Ende August erhält.
So wie sich das angehört hat ist eigentlich überhaupt noch nichts sicher. 
Aber immer "Es kann sich aber noch einiges ändern".

Dann kann ich auch auf die 2009er Serie warten.


----------



## Niederbayer (11. Juli 2008)

hier herrscht ja eine Stimmung wie im Dezember  wie werden wohl die Modelle des nächsten Jahrs ausschauen


----------



## Heiko82 (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich soeben auch registrieren lassen. Laut des Hotline-Mitarbeiters werden die Midseason Modelle in einer Woche auf die Homepage gestellt. Preis und Ausstattung sind momentan allerdings noch nicht bekannt...

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Bartoy (20. Juli 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich hier was neues?

Habe mir zwar bei einer anderen Firma ein Rad bestellt - und bereits bekommen-, doch wüsste ich schon gerne wie lange es hier gedauert hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dacrazy1 (20. Juli 2008)

Habe am Freitag angerufen, folgendes erfahren: 
Unverbindliche Aussage des MA:
"Wahrscheinlich in einer Woche auf dem Netz; etwas AM (3 Lines) etwas XC; erhältlich ab Ende August resp. Anfang September (Unverbindlich!)

Greez


----------



## Peter K (20. Juli 2008)

dacrazy1 schrieb:


> Habe am Freitag angerufen, folgendes erfahren:
> Unverbindliche Aussage des MA:
> "Wahrscheinlich in einer Woche auf dem Netz; etwas AM (3 Lines) etwas XC; erhältlich ab Ende August resp. Anfang September (Unverbindlich!)
> 
> Greez



noch so lange warten, auch wenn's schwer fällt und dann zuschlagen..;-)


----------



## mohlo (23. Juli 2008)

Viper76 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab mich auch für ein weißes AM 8.0 registrieren lassen. Der Canyon Mitarbeiter sagte wegen der Bremse etwas von der neuen Avid Elixir. Das Bike soll wohl 1999 Euronen kosten, bin mal gespannt wie die restliche Ausstattung aussieht und ab wann sie liefern können.
> 
> Gruß Oli



Ich war heute bei Canyon und habe mir dort das Nerve AM 8.0 als Midseason in schwarz reseviert - Lieferung Mitte/Ende September

Rahmen: 2008er Modell
+ Avid Elixir Bremsen
+ 2009er Fox Gabel
+ Bessere DT-Swiss Felgen und Naben

Preis 1999 EUR (gegenüber bisher 2499 EUR)


----------



## tb205 (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann mich meinem Vorgänger mohlo auch nur anschließen.

Komme grad´ eben von Canyon; mir wurde ebenfalls Mitte/Ende September als Datum genannt. Begründung (...und im Gegensatz zur Zeitangabe seitens Canyon zum Eintrag von dacrazy vom 20.7. auch logisch): Die Hersteller geben die 2009er Teile die´s letztendlich wohl an die Midseason-Bikes schaffen erst nach der Eurobike frei. Somit müssen wir wohl doch bis Mitte/Ende 09/09 warten  
Lieferzeit beträgt lt. Canyon dann ungefähr 14 Tage -natürlich gaaaaaaaaanz unverbindlich-...
Farben für´s AM wie gehabt schwarz und weiß -natürlich gaaaaaaaaaanz unverbindlich-...
Habe mich auch vor Ort für´n AM registrieren lassen, bin mal gespannt was draus wird 

In diesem Sinne...abwarten...


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (23. Juli 2008)

gibt es infos dazu ob es das nerve es auch als midseason gibt?


----------



## mohlo (23. Juli 2008)

MrDiesfoerg schrieb:


> gibt es infos dazu ob es das nerve es auch als midseason gibt?



Nein, laut dem Verkäufer nur das AM 7.0 und das AM 8.0 aus der "Nerve-Serie".


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (23. Juli 2008)

oha verdammt eig. hat ich mich schon fürs es entschieden, aber jetzt wo es quasi einen preisnachlass von 500 sind. schitte....
das nennt man dann wohl luxusprobleme


----------



## mohlo (23. Juli 2008)

MrDiesfoerg schrieb:


> oha verdammt eig. hat ich mich schon fürs es entschieden, aber jetzt wo es quasi einen preisnachlass von 500 sind. schitte....
> das nennt man dann wohl luxusprobleme


Ich hatte mich zunächst auch für das ES entschieden - leider muss man dann noch den evtl. Austausch der Stahlfeder berücksichtigen - kostet 48 EUR. Als ich dann erfahren habe, dass das AM 8.0 um 500 EUR reduziert wird und zudem die neue Avid Elixir samt 2009er Fox-Gabel verbaut ist, war die Entscheidung nicht mehr schwer.


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (23. Juli 2008)

Aber wie können die das denn um 500 reduzieren? das setup ist wierklich dem von 2008? oder mengen die da noch billigere komponenten/prototypen/mängelware unter?
ich mein das is dan nen 08/09 und das für 500 weniger... 
ich trau dem ganzen nicht so ganz.
mein opa meinte immer, jung im leben bekommse nichts geschenkt


----------



## vori2003 (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab mich für ein Grand Canyon registrieren lassen, hab aber nichts über Preis, Ausstattung oder Liefertermin rausgekriegt.
Wisst Ihr etwas näheres darüber??

Gruß

Vori


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G.K. (24. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe auf das Ende der TdF am Sonntag, dass sich etwas tut.  
Ich habe vor zwei Wochen genauere Angaben als heute bekommen in Punkto Ausstattung, Preise, Liefertermin. 
Heute: In 2- 3 Wochen kommt Newsletter, das habe ich aber schon vor zwei Wochen gehört.


----------



## mohlo (24. Juli 2008)

G.K. schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf das Ende der TdF am Sonntag, dass sich etwas tut.
> Ich habe vor zwei Wochen genauere Angaben als heute bekommen in Punkto Ausstattung, Preise, Liefertermin.
> Heute: In 2- 3 Wochen kommt Newsletter, das habe ich aber schon vor zwei Wochen gehört.



Gestern konnte man mir genaue Ausstattungsmerkmale und Preise sagen. Der Liefertermin wurde auf Mitte/Ende September datiert.


----------



## ssirius (24. Juli 2008)

Hi,

auf meiner Strecke liegt heute Stenger-Bikes, da werde ich mir nochmals die Stumpjumper anschauen und bei Canyon werde ich auch vorbeifahren. 

Mal sehen, was heute herauskommt. Das Specialized SJ Expert gefällt mir ja ausgesprochen gut, aber ich lasse heute meine Eindrücke vor Ort entscheiden. Bin gespannt, wie sich das Canyon Nerve AM im Vergleich zum Stumpi fahren lässt. Natürlich nur die Sitzposition betreffend, mehr ist ja nicht drin.

Werde dann berichten.


----------



## ssirius (24. Juli 2008)

So, war heute, wie gesagt, nochmal Stumpjumper ansehen und anschliessend bei Canyon in Koblenz. Habe mich dort gleich mal vermessen lassen und mir alles angesehen. Ehrlich gesagt war ich, von dem was geboten wurde, doch etwas enttäuscht. Aber egal, wichtig ist ja, dass die Räder was taugen. 
In meiner Grösse (L) war leider kein Nerve AM zum Fahren da, ich bekam deshalb für die (kleine) Probefahrt ein Nerve ES, welches die gleiche Geometrie hat. Die Sitzposition fand ich perfekt.  



mohlo schrieb:


> Gestern konnte man mir genaue Ausstattungsmerkmale und Preise sagen. Der Liefertermin wurde auf Mitte/Ende September datiert.



Leider konnte mir der Berater keine genaueren Auskünfte geben, wie die Midseason-Modelle ausgestattet sind. Wahrscheinlich habe ich den falschen Mitarbeiter erwischt. 



mohlo schrieb:


> Als ich dann erfahren habe, dass das AM 8.0 um 500 EUR reduziert wird und zudem die neue Avid Elixir samt 2009er Fox-Gabel verbaut ist, war die Entscheidung nicht mehr schwer.



Davon wusste der Berater heute ja überhaupt nichts. Nur eben, dass demnächst Midseason-Modelle kommen. 
Sollte das, was du erfahren hast, stimmen, dann werde ich mich auch fürs Canyon AM 8.0 statt fürs Stumpjumper Expert entscheiden. Der Preisvorteil ist einfach zu gut. 

Ein Problem allerdings hab ich doch noch. Ich kann mich einfach nicht zwischen dem Schwarzen und dem Weissen entscheiden. Das Weisse sieht im Neuzustand schicker aus, ganz klar. Dafür ist das Scharze anodisiert und nicht so anfällig für Steinschläge usw. und so schlecht sieht das Schwarze ja auch nicht aus. Ich tendiere im Moment doch etwas mehr zum Schwarzen, vor allem wenn man das auf längere Sicht betrachtet. 

Wie ist denn Eure Meinung dazu ? Ich weiss, es bleibt letztendlich Geschmackssache.

grüsse


----------



## G.K. (24. Juli 2008)

Ich nehm ein schwarzes wegen der Haltbarkeit, sollte durch anodisierten Rahmen auch leichter sein. Siehe auch Cube Homepage, da wird der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen anodisiertem und lackiertem Rahmen dargestellt. 
Weiß ist dieses Jahr eine Modefarbe, kannst du in zwei Jahren evtl. nicht mehr sehen.
Anderer Ansatz: in welcher Farbe würdest du ein neues Auto kaufen, nicht leasen, falls du an den Wiederverkaufswert denkst.
An alle die ein weißes kaufen: Ich bin eben sicherheitsbedürftig und es handelt sich um meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Niederbayer (25. Juli 2008)

Die Beschriftungen haben bisher auf dem anodisierten Rahmen nicht gut gehalten. Beim weißen sind, soweit ich es hier nachlesen konnte, die Canyon-logos unter einer Schicht Klarlack - hält besser.


----------



## mohlo (25. Juli 2008)

So... gerade bei Canyon angerufen und folgende Auskunft erhalten: 

1. Die Liste, die ich gesehen habe war nur für interne Zwecke bestimmt.
2. Die Midseason Bikes sollen Anfang August auf den Markt kommen und sind dann Ende August lieferbar.
3. Keine Auskunft über Modelle, Teile, Preise oder Stückzahlen.

Sollte ich mein "vorgemerktes" AM 8.0 für 1999 EUR nicht erhalten, werde ich bei Votec zuschlagen und das V.XR 1.2 kaufen.


----------



## mane.m (25. Juli 2008)

Na gut, als fleißiger Mitleser muss ich sagen:

       "da sin ma dabei, dat wird prima!"

Bin jetzt auch registriert für ein AM 7.0 in schwarz und gaanz großem Rahmen!
Schau mer mal was die nächste Woche so bringt.

Schöne Woe euch allen


----------



## ssirius (25. Juli 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> So... gerade bei Canyon angerufen und folgende Auskunft erhalten:
> 
> 1. Die Liste, die ich gesehen habe war nur für interne Zwecke bestimmt.
> 2. Die Midseason Bikes sollen Anfang August auf den Markt kommen und sind dann Ende August lieferbar.
> ...



Hab mir schon fast sowas in der Art gedacht. Also lassen wir uns einfach mal überraschen. 

Ich finde die Räder von Votec auch sehr interessant. Ich würde mir aber das Bike im Konfigurator selbst zusammenstellen, was ja auch möglich ist. Ich kann aber bei Votec die Gabel (Magura Menja 130) und den Dämpfer (Magura MX 200) nicht einordnen. Keine Ahnung, wie die Teile im Vergleich zu den Fox im Canyon sind. Die DT Swiss kenn ich auch nicht, allerdings wären mir die eh zu teuer.
Ja, ich weiß, das Ganze ist jetzt offtopic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axxis (29. Juli 2008)

AM 8.0 + 7.0 sind schon online:
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/index.html?b=172


----------



## Tongadiluna (29. Juli 2008)

XC Modelle auch, 7.0, 6.0, 5.0 und 3.0, alle als "Special Edition"


----------



## gerry. (29. Juli 2008)

Hab mir die Austattungen gerade angeschaut. Was kann man über den Dämpfer FOX Float 23 X-Sleeve sagen??
Ist er ähnlich wie der Fox RP 23? Hat er auch ein Hebel zum blockieren?

Bei den Avid Elixier nehme ich an dass sie gut bremsen Oder sind das nicht Bremsen für den leichten CC Einsatz? Ich brauch was standhaftes, mit dem man auch mal 1000hm abfahren kann.

Ansonsten sind die Preise der Midseason Modelle ja echt gut.
Muss man da jetzt schon bestellen bevor die ausverkauft sind?? Wann werden die Bikes ungefähr geliefert?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## G.K. (30. Juli 2008)

Na also,
TdF rum, neue Angebote da. Habe gerade meine Bestellung rausgeschickt und die Empfangsbestätigung bekommen für ein XC 6 SE in M.    
Sobald ich den Liefertermin weiß, sage ich noch mal Bescheid.

Hat jemand Info zu dem 2009er Laufradsatz DT Swiss X 1900. 
Gewicht? 
Einsatzgebiet? 
evtl. max. Systemgewicht? ( Wird aber glaube ich nur von Mavic genau angegeben)


----------



## simdiem (30. Juli 2008)

hehehe voll geil. Hab mir gleich mal ein Nerve AM 7 SE in Knuckle White und Größe M bestellt. Ich bin schon tierisch auf den Liefertermin gespannt!!!
Gruß Simon


----------



## ssirius (30. Juli 2008)

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass der Dämpfer mit der Bezeichnung 'FOX Float 23 X-Sleeve' identisch zum RP 23 Big Airchamber ist ? Die neue Bezeichnung verunsichert mich doch etwas 

Das S0-Schaltwerk haben sie bei der Special Edition des AM 8.0 gegen ein S9 getauscht. Ist aber auch so ein sehr guter Preis. Die restliche Ausstattung ist top ! Felgen u. Naben scheinen auch ganz ok zu sein. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Federelemente schon aus der 2009er Serie sind.  Bei der Gabel  bin ich mir sicher, beim Dämpfer nicht wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fire_ball (30. Juli 2008)

Moinsen...
kurze Fragen... die Rahmen beim Torque sind ja vom FR7.0 bis FRX9.0 gleich, nur Ausstatung ist anders, richtig?!

LG
fireball


----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. Juli 2008)

falsch. der frx-rahmen ist anders als ein fr-rahmen.


----------



## fire_ball (30. Juli 2008)

ok, thx!

PS: Welches sind denn genau die Unterschiede?! Auf dem Bild ist es nicht zu erkennen 

Grüße


----------



## mstaab_canyon (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

der X-Sleeve ist der RP23 mit grosser Luftkammer, also wie auch 2008 bereits der RP23 "Big Airchamber"

Big Airchamber war eine Bezeichung von uns für den Dämper, X-Sleeve ist die offizielle Bezeichnung von Fox für den Dämpfer

Federelemente, also auch der Dämpfer, sind 2009er Modelle.

Der X1900 ist ein neuer Laufradsatz von DT Swiss, Gewicht 1900g.

Viele Grüsse,

Michael


----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. Juli 2008)

es gibt wieder am/es räder, aber für's crash replacement gibt's keine rahmen mehr?


----------



## mstaab_canyon (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

es gibt eine neue Nerve AM Rahmenorder (welche wir schon vor Monaten gemacht haben), die für die Midseasonräder gedacht war und noch nicht am Lager ist. Trifft zeitnah zum Liefertermin der Special Edition Midseasonbikes ein.

VG,

Michael


----------



## tobistyle (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Hab gerade ein AM 8.0 SE in schwarz bestellt. ***FREU FREU FREU***

Könnt Ihr denn schon genaueres zum Liefertermin sagen? Hier im Forum würde das ja unter uns bleiben  
Ich will Mitt/Ende September ne Tour in den Alpen machen Kann ich da schon mit dem neuen antreten?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## ssirius (30. Juli 2008)

Hab mich auch gerade durchgerungen und endlich Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht. Die Folge davon ---> AM 8.0 SE in schwarz   

Zum Liefertermin wurde mir gesagt Mitte/Ende September. 

PS: Die Hotline scheint gerade ziemlich ausgelastet zu sein 

mfg


----------



## simdiem (30. Juli 2008)

laut online lieferzeitabfrage ist der liefertermin kw 37 also die 2. septemberwoche. Ich hoffe es kommt früher!!!.

Gruß Simon


----------



## fire_ball (31. Juli 2008)

Moinsen,

wird es auch das Torque FR7 als SE geben?!?! Danke!

Grüße
fireball


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrDiesfoerg (31. Juli 2008)

ist es richtig, dass an dem bike nur zwei sachen schlechter sind als an dem normalen modell? nämlich die conti reifen gegenüber den schwalbe und die x.9 gegenüber der x.0?
habt ihr irgendetwas über naben und felgen gehört wie die so sind? und was ist an den federelementen verändert worden gegenüber den 08er modellen? ich bin mir noch nen bissel unsicher, ich hab das geld. aber halt wierklich nur für das bike und pedalen, dann bin ich pleite  
uiuiui wollt ihr mich nicht überzeugen? ^^
gebt mal was von euren wissen preis und eurer kaufmotivation 
vielen dank , md


----------



## Vanles (31. Juli 2008)

Hi zusammen,

gerde den newsletter bekommen, mit den Bikes... Nicht schlecht:

Übersicht:
http://www.canyon.com/newsletter/artikel.html?na=139&mlg=1

Nerve Am 7.0 SE
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/index.html?b=172
Nerve Am 8.0 SE
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/index.html?b=171

Bin schwer am überlegen ob ich mir das Nerve Am 7.0 SE bestellen soll,
den Preis finde ich wirklich gut

Gruß,
Vanles


----------



## axxis (31. Juli 2008)

Sollte es von den Grand Canyons nicht auch Mideason-Modelle geben?


----------



## G.K. (31. Juli 2008)

> Sollte es von den Grand Canyons nicht auch Mideason-Modelle geben?





> Hallo,
> 
> es gibt eine neue Nerve AM Rahmenorder (welche wir schon vor Monaten gemacht haben), die für die Midseasonräder gedacht war und noch nicht am Lager ist. Trifft zeitnah zum Liefertermin der Special Edition Midseasonbikes ein.
> 
> ...



Sind Midseasonräder = Special Edition Midseasonbikes ? 
Kommt da noch was anderes nach. In der Newsletter steht mal nichts von Midseasonmodellen, sondern nur von Special Edition. Kann auch die Aussage von Michael nicht 100 % einordnen.  
Hat es letztes Jahr Midseason Modelle gegeben oder hießen die auch SE?

So setzt man Gerüchte in die Welt!


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (31. Juli 2008)

2007 hießen die Special Bikes Midseason Räder bzw. es gab das Herbstspecial.

2008 sind die Midseason Bikes = Special Edition Bikes

...da kommen nicht in einem Monat nochmal Midseason Modelle, sondern höchstens noch weitere Special Edition Modelle hinzu.


----------



## vori2003 (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab noch auf ein Grand Canyon als Midseason Bike gehofft, doch wie es aussieht wir das dieses Jahr nichts mehr. Ich werde morgen oder Sa. bei Radon nachschauen ob da noch etwas übrig geblieben ist, oder habt ihr noch eine andere Idee.
Ab wann gibt es eigentlich die 2009 Modelle, werden die auf der Eurobike in FN schon vorgestellt oder kann man die am DemoDay schon probefahren?

Gruß

Vori


----------



## axxis (31. Juli 2008)

Also am Telefon wurde einem Freund noch versicherst, dass das GC als SE in den nächsten Tagen online gestellt werden würde.


----------



## vori2003 (31. Juli 2008)

Das wurde mir auch schon einmal gesagt doch heute hat sich das etwas anders angehört. Zitat am Telefon: wenn dann im Oktober!????
Dann kann ich ja fast schon auf 2009 warten, oder wann kommen die raus?
(ich brauch ein Hardtail für den Winter/Frühjahr)


----------



## Canyon-Paul (31. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube ab November gibt es die neuen Modelle, aber ausgeliefert werden die ein wenig später. Ich habe noch an dem Abend (letzten Jahres) bestellt an dem die neue HP online gekommen ist, der Termin für das AM war für Februar angesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerry. (1. August 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Ich glaube ab November gibt es die neuen Modelle, aber ausgeliefert werden die ein wenig später. Ich habe noch an dem Abend (letzten Jahres) bestellt an dem die neue HP online gekommen ist, der Termin für das AM war für Februar angesetzt.



Und wann hast du es letztendlich erhalten?
Ich überlege mir auch dieses Jahr noch eines zu holen und es hoffentlich Mitte September fahren zu können. Andererseits ist die Frage wann die neuen Modelle nächstes Jahr ausgeliefert werden. Bloß ob das neue Bike dann auch so viele neue Änderungen mit sich bringt ist die andere Frage...


----------



## Vanles (1. August 2008)

ich habe mir jetzt ein AM 7.0 bestellt... warten kannte immer und ich hätte es gern noch zum Fahren in diesen Jahr 

Gruß,
Vanles


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (1. August 2008)

ich habs getan....
ich reihe mich in der schlange ein, die ein Nerve AM 8.0 SE bekommen


----------



## fire_ball (1. August 2008)

leider wird das torque nicht als SE kommen


----------



## Vanles (1. August 2008)

echt schade... aber gut dann habe ich mit dem AM 7.0 alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Canyon-Paul (1. August 2008)

gerry. schrieb:


> Und wann hast du es letztendlich erhalten?
> Ich überlege mir auch dieses Jahr noch eines zu holen und es hoffentlich Mitte September fahren zu können. Andererseits ist die Frage wann die neuen Modelle nächstes Jahr ausgeliefert werden. Bloß ob das neue Bike dann auch so viele neue Änderungen mit sich bringt ist die andere Frage...



Das Rad kam 3 Wochen später als geplant, dafür sind die Versandkosten entfallen als kleine Entschädigung  Die neue Fox mit Steckachse finde ich echt interessant bei den Midseason Modellen aber die Oros will ich nicht wieder hergeben =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vanles (1. August 2008)

werde bei meinen AM 7.0 auch gleich ne ORO K18 dran bauen, liegt schon bereit und wartet nur noch auf das Bike


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (2. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

z.Zt. ohne vollwertiges Bike habe ich den Midseasonmodellen entgegenfiebernd hier schon eine Weile Eure BeitrÃ¤ge verfolgt. Nun, da mit etwas VerzÃ¶gerung nach dem ursprÃ¼nglich in Aussicht gestellten Termin, aber immerhin noch vor den 2009er Modellen tatsÃ¤chlich die SE-Modelle mit ihren Ausstattungsmerkmalen vorgestellt werden, stellen sich mir jetzt doch unerwartete Fragen:

1. Canyon hatte angekÃ¼ndigt, AusstattungsÃ¤nderungen bei den SEs gegenÃ¼ber den regulÃ¤ren Modellen fielen in jedem Fall zugunsten der Kunden aus. Beim AM 8.0 SE gegenÃ¼ber dem regulÃ¤ren AM 0.8 stellt sich, wenn ich es richtig verstehe, die Sache folgendermaÃen dar:
- Schaltwerk nur X.9 statt X.0
- die neue Avid Elixier in der Version ohne Druckpunkteinstellung und Carbonhebel liegt unter dem Niveau der heutigen Juicy Carbon
- billigere u. schwerere DT Swiss Naben und Felgen
- deutlich schwererer und bzgl. Pannenschutz schlecht getesteter Reifen
- weniger hochwertiger Vorbau
- kein Carbonlenker
- billigerer Sattel

Anscheinend einzig vorteilhaft, dass gleichwertige Gabel und DÃ¤mpfer bereits 2009er Parts sind.

Was hat das AM 8.0 SE eigentlich mit dem AM 8.0 zu tun? M.E. ist es gerade mal mit dem AM 7.0 vergleichbar, und weist sogar dem gegenÃ¼ber hinsichtlich Reifen, Vorbau u. Sattel Nachteile auf, kostet aber 100 â¬ mehr! DafÃ¼r hat der Kunde beim AM 8.0 SE auch noch zusammen 270g (!) schwerere RÃ¤der (gegenÃ¼ber dem regulÃ¤rem AM 7.0) in Rotation zu versetzen und das mit Felgen, die - wenn man sich in den Foren umsieht - nicht gerade berÃ¼hmt fÃ¼r UnverwÃ¼stbarkeit sind. Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich mich irren sollte!

2. Das Gewicht des AM 8.0 SE wird mit 13,00 kg angegeben, entspricht also dem Gewicht des regulÃ¤ren AM 7.0. Das wundert mich, da ich beim Vergleich der unterschiedlichen Komponenten beim AM 8.0 SE nur schwerere Parts gefunden habe. Demzufolge mÃ¼sste nach meiner Rechnung das AM 8.0 SE ca. 300g schwerer sein als das regulÃ¤re AM 7.0, obwohl fÃ¼r beide das gleiche Gewicht angegeben ist.

Das alles ist Ã¼berraschend bzw. ich verstehe es nicht. Vielleicht kann es jemand von Euch erklÃ¤ren?

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Jens


----------



## G.K. (3. August 2008)

Hast schon recht. Ich mußte beim XC auch ganz genau hinschauen und Preis/Leistung/Wohlfühlfaktor mal durchrechnen, da es aufgrund der Gabel ein "OriginaL" XC 5 (leider ausverkauft) werden sollte.
*XC 5 SE
Nachteile:*

Umwerfer, Trigger X7 statt X9
Gabel Reba SL statt Race, (aber 2009)
Kurbel Deore satt LX
Innenlager Deore statt LX 
Vorbau EA 30 statt F 139
Sattelstütze Iridium Ultimate statt Thomson Elite
*Vorteile:*

Gabel und Dämpfer 2009
Laufradsatz Mavic Crossride, sehe ich als Vorteil, da Freilauf haltbarer
1369,- statt 1469,-

*XC 6 SE
Nachteile: *


Reba Race statt Fox F 100 wie gesagt meine Wunschgabel, aber nur auf den Preis geschaut, kann man die Fox teurer einschätzen.
Bremse K 18 statt K 24
*Vorteile:*

Dämpfer 2009
Gabel 2009
Laufradsatz (aufgrund der Haltbarkeit des XT Freilaufs)
Kasette XT statt Deore  
Vorbau und Lenker Easton EA 70 statt F 139/Iridium Ultralight sehe ich als gleichwertig an.
1599,- statt 1699,-
Ich persönlich hätte lieber ein "original" XC 5 für 1469,- gekauft, da ich noch einen leichteren Crossmax SL Laufradsatz und Race Face Deus XC Kurbel/Vorbau/Sattelstütze habe und diese Teile verbaut werden sollten.  
Somit ist es dann ein XC 6 SE geworden, da die Reba (wegen Push Lock am Lenker) meine Wunschgabel ist, das Fahrrad für 1600,- sehr vernünftig ausgestattet ist und ich mit ein paar Teilen am XC 5 SE einfach nicht leben  will. (Wohlfühlfaktor!!)


----------



## simdiem (3. August 2008)

@ Dr.Eckschleuder

so sehe ich das auch. Allerdings ist das 8.0 SE im vergleich zum 8.0 ja auch 400 Euro billiger.

Ich habe das 7.0 SE bestellt, einfach weil ich finde sich der Mehrpreis zum 8.0 SE nicht rechtfertigt.

Vergleich 7.0 SE versus 7.0 :

Positiv:

2009er Ferderkomponenten, 
hervorzuhebende die 15mm Steckachse an der Fox Talas.

XT Naben, ist mir persönlich lieber als Sun Ringle

Möglicherweise auch positiv die DT E540, aber sicherlich geschmacksache.

Nachteile:

Keine Matchmaker Shifter

"nur" slx Kasette anstatt XT

Mountainking 2.4 anstelle Nobby nic SnakeSkin 2.4

Vorbau EA 70 anstelle Syntace F 119

Selle Italia Shiver anstelle von Selle Italia SLK Special Edition.



Was mich ärgert ist der Sattel, da der Shiver ja wirklich Billigkrusch ist und ich mich auf dem SLK wirklich wohl gefühlt habe.
Ich habe mir das Rad auch nur bestellt, weil ich keine Lust habe noch ein Jahr zu warten.

Fazit: Die Midseason Modelle glänzen nicht durch ein besseres Preis Leistungsverhältnis als die 2008er Komponenten.

Der geringere Preis kommt imho durch "schlechtere" Komponenten zu stande.

Ist aber alles meine eigene Meinung.
Gruß Simon


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (3. August 2008)

wenn Du auf XT-Naben stehst, wÃ¤re vielleicht das AM 6.0 die beste Wahl gewesen, jetzt zahlst Du 100 â¬ mehr und bekommst einen schlechteren Vorbau und schlechtere Reifen! Ich finde, das AM 7.0 SE ist mit dem AM 6.0 zu vergleichen und das AM 8.0 SE mit dem AM 7.0! Und dann sieht's so aus, dass man abgesehen von ein paar 09er Parts fÃ¼r eine schlechtere Ausstattung mehr Geld zahlt, nicht weniger!

Um beispielsweise mit einem AM 8.0 SE wenigstens das Niveau eines AM 7.0 zu erreichen, mÃ¼sste man noch 250 â¬ in einen Syntace F119 Vorbau, die Schwalbe Reifen und einen vernÃ¼nftigen Sattel investieren und liegt dann bei *2350 â¬ fÃ¼r ein regulÃ¤res AM 7.0* (mit ein paar 09er Teilen, ich weiÃ, aber die 08er Saison ist ja inzwischen auch fast rum!).

Um den Verlust zu schmÃ¤lern, lohnt es sich nicht mal, die Mountain King Reifen oder den Easton EA 70 Vorbau zu verkaufen, weil die Dinger nichts mehr wert sind, wenn man sich mal auf dem Markt so umsieht. Canyon hat die sicher gÃ¼nstig eingekauft...

Ich habe fast den Eindruck, Canyon meint, nach wochenlangem Warten nimmt die ausghungerte Kundschaft auf das frÃ¼her gute Preis-Leistungsverhaltnis von Canyon vertrauend nun alles, wo "AM" draufsteht. Vielleicht haben sie in der Vergangenheit zuviel davon verkauft...


----------



## Hösendröhn (3. August 2008)

Sie sind DA!!!!

Seit Freitag auf der Canyon-Seite gelistet.

Ich habe mir gleich das Nerve AM 8.0SE in weiß bestellt!

Aber leider wird es erst Mitte September ausgeliefert 

Vorfreude soll ja die schönste Freude sein: GIER, LECHTS, SABBER


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (3. August 2008)

Halli Hallo,
ich finde eigentlich, dass beim Nerve am 8.0 SE ein ganz gutes preisleistungsverhÃ¤ltnis vorhanden ist. Wenn man die Teile gegenÃ¼berstellt merkt man, dass der groÃe Unterschied der Komponenten im vgl. zum am 8.0 fast nur im gewicht festzustellen ist.
*SRAM X.0 vs. SRAM X.9  *
Von der Funktion kein Unterschied, nur etwas leichter.
*Avid Juicy Carbon vs. Avid Elixier *
Bei der Beschreibung weiÃ man jetzt natÃ¼rlich nicht ganz genau welche AusfÃ¼hrung dran kommt. Von der Funktion/Leistung soll die Elixier auf jedenfall um einiges besser sein als die Juicy. Wird allerdings wieder etwas schwerer, da ewtl. keine Carbon AusfÃ¼hrung. 
*DT Swiss 240 IS vs. DT Swiss 340*
340 stabiler, aber mehr gewicht
*DT Swiss 5.1d vs. DT E540 Enduro Disc*
sollen mehr aushalten als die die 5.1d und sind vom gewicht her in etwa gleich
*Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4â Snakeskin vs. Continental Mountain King 2,4"*
in etwa gleicher preis, aber der conti ist unbestritten ein schlechterer aber dennoch sehr guter reifen
*Syntace F119 vs. Easton EA 70*
soll ein geringfÃ¼gig schlechterer vorbau sein, (aber woran merkt man das auÃer am gewicht?)
*Easton MonkeyLite XC 685 mm Carbon vs. Easton EA70 MonkeyBar 685 mm*
einfach eine sache des gewichts da kein carbonlenker
sattel brauchen wir nichts zu zu sagen, der ist einfach schlechter.

Ein bisschen vom Mehrgewicht wird wahrscheinlich wieder eingespart, da die Fox Elemente der 09er Reihe leichter sein sollen. Ansonsten bezahlt man 400â¬ weniger weil ein bisschen an gewicht dazu gekommen ist und 3 schlechtere Komponenten (Reifen, Sattel, vorbau) verbaut werden, die an der qualitÃ¤t des Bikes aber nicht viel rÃ¼tteln. Zu dem gibts die neue und bessere Elixier oben drauf. 
Ich wÃ¼rde fast sagen, dass das AM 8.0 SE mehr in Richtung ES 9.0 gerutscht ist, wegen Steckachse, Felgen und Bremse...
meine Meinung, ich wÃ¼rd mich freuen wenn ihr mich komentieren wÃ¼rdet ...


----------



## Hösendröhn (3. August 2008)

Ich stimme Dir voll und ganz zu!!! 

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich für das AM 8.0SE entschieden.
Für mich hat es das bessere Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis!


----------



## simdiem (4. August 2008)

Mein Kommentar: Wir jammern auf hohem Niveau ^^


----------



## tobistyle (4. August 2008)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ob die Bikes jetzt nen Tick "schlechter" ausgestattet sind wie die regulären 2008er oder nicht, das ändert nichts daran, dass für den Preis am Markt nichts vergleichbares zu bekommen ist. Vor allem wenn man in den nächsten Wochen ein neues Bike haben möchte.

Ich hab mich auch für das AM 8.0 SE entschieden und freu mich auf KW37 und an die darauf folgenden Wochenenden in den Alpen!!! 

Ride on!

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (4. August 2008)

Freu! Ich habe letzte Woche aus Frankreich via Telefon das Nerve AM SE 8.0 (schwarz) bestellt - Am Samstag lag die Bestätigung im Briefkasten. Liefertermin: 38. KW


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (5. August 2008)

Ich seh in dem AM 8.0 SE weiterhin ein AM 7.0 mit ein paar 2009er Teilen, besseren Naben, dafür aber billigerer Vorbau (ich denke, da geht es eher um die Wertigkeit der Konstruktion, weniger ums Gewicht), billigerer Sattel, billigere Reifen (Der vom Hersteller angegebene UVP für Schwalbe u. Conti mag ja gleich sein, gehandelt werden sie unterschiedlich.) und ohne Matchmaker. Ärgerlich finde ich halt, dass der für Canyon geringfügig geringere Einkaufspreis sich für den Kunden z.B. als Pannenanfälligkeit beim Reifen auswirkt. Hätten sie den Mehrpreis für die standesgemäßen Komponenten einfach draufgeschlagen, wär ich wahrscheinlich happy gewesen. So kann man sich überlegen: bessere Komponenten nachkaufen, rumschrauben, die anderen bei Ebay vertickern... Was für ein finanzieller u. zeitl. Aufwand!

Und gerade was das Gewicht angeht, bin ich skeptisch ob es mit 13,00 kg wirklich getan ist...

Wie stellt Ihr Euch denn im Vergleich zum AM 8.0 SE das in wenigen Monaten erscheinende 2009er AM 7.0 vor? Welche Ausstattung zu welchem Preis würdet Ihr erwarten? Meint Ihr, da ist keine Elixier dran?


----------



## G.K. (5. August 2008)

Sorry, nur klingt dein Beitrag schon fast wie ein versuchter Betrug von Canyon:
Wenn dich die Ausstattung so unglücklich macht, wirst du evtl. mit einem Eigenaufbau  oder mit einem AM 7.0 SE (da kannst du noch für 600  im Vergleich zum AM 8.0 austauschen) glücklicher. 

Ich war Anfangs auch etwas unglücklich mit der Aussattung der XC' s, nur ist es halt immer noch günstiger als die Konkurrenz:

Meine persönliche Meinung zur Ausstattung AM 8.0 SE im Vergleich zu AM 7.0/8.0:

Mehrpeis von 100  zum 7.0 ist aufgrund der 2009' er Teile, Laufradsatz, Bremse gerechtfertigt.
Vorbau und Lenker: was ist an dem verbautem Vorbau konstruktiv fragwürdig, von Problemen konstruktiver Art von Vorbauten habe ich bis dato noch nichts gehört. Anderer Ansatz: Was hat ein Carbon Lenker (8.0) überhaupt an einem AllMountain Bike zu suchen.
Reifen: Bei 3 bis 4 Satz Reifen in der Saison für mich nicht kriegsentscheidend, wobei der Conti ein richtig guter Reifen und nun wirklich kein Schrott ist, da solltet Ihr mal den Erstausrüster Hutchinson von Giant fahren, das ist mal wirklich grenzwertig. 
Sattel: habe ich noch nie den originalen gefahren, da behalte ich den passenden immer.
Bremse: Ist die Elixir wirklich schlechter als die Carbon? Die Carbon war doch früher immer eine Juicy 7 mit Carbonhebelchen und 2 Titanschrauben? Deswegen scheppert Sie im Zweifelsfall doch auch nicht weniger. ( konnt ich mir jetzt einfach nicht verkneifen und ist keine Aufforderung über Bremsen zu diskutieren, da gibts ja schon Millionen von Meinungen im Forum)  
Das das AM 8.0 SE teilemäßig reduziert wurde ist unbestritten, dafür ist es aber auch um 400,- günstiger und nicht wie alle anderen SE' s um 100  günstiger.
Alles in allem denke ich, im Vergleich zur AllMountain Konkurrenz ist es noch ein komplett ausgestattetes Fahrad mit keinen wirklichen Schwächen und ein paar 2009 Highlights.

Nun das wichtigste zum Schluß:
Ich will jetzt fahren, *am liebsten jetzt sofort* und nicht auf nächstes Jahr warten.
Könnte mir auch vorstellen, daß es den meisten hier so geht.


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (5. August 2008)

Bis vor 1 Monat hÃ¤tte ich sofort das AM 0.7 genommen, aber es gab ja keins! Und, sorry, Ende September finde ich einen Preisnachlass oder ein paar 09er Teile einfach angemessen. Radon bietet das 08er Stage 8.0 fÃ¼r 300 â¬ weniger an, ohne unauffÃ¤llige KomponentenÃ¤nderungen.

*Vorbau:* zweifellos wirst Du auch mit dem Easton die Kontrolle behalten. Habe auch nicht von Problemen, sondern nur von einem QualitÃ¤tsunterschied gesprochen. Habe halt den Eindruck gewonnen, dass der Syntace einen ausgeklÃ¼gelteren Sitz hat. Er ist auch deutlich teurer in der Anschaffung, und Gegenfrage: warum verbaut Canyon sonst nur beim 5.0er einen Easton und sonst Ã¼berall den Syntace? Ich wÃ¼rde beim Hausbau auch nicht fÃ¼r ein super Waschbecken an den WÃ¤nden sparen mit der BegrÃ¼ndung, dass es auch so steht.

*Lenker u. Sattel:* Stimme ich Dir voll zu! Der Sattel sollte ganz weggelassen werden. Woran ich nur zu knabbern habe: Ich bau doch nicht ein ordentliches 7.0 und ein Schnickschnack-8.0 und lass dann den Schnickschnack wieder weg, spare sogar noch gegenÃ¼ber dem 7.0 und nenne es dann 8.0 SE fÃ¼r 100 â¬ mehr als das 7.0!

*Reifen:* Bei dem ReifenverschleiÃ hÃ¤lt wohl auch Dein Rad nur 2 Jahre, dann kommts wohl eh nich so drauf an ;-). Neben dem schlechten Pannentest wiegt der Conti halt 70g mehr und die sitzen eben genau da, wo man sie nicht haben will! Zusammen mit der auch noch schwereren Felge. Ich seh das auch so: Das 8.0er zeichnet sich zum GroÃteil durch Gewichtsersparnis aus. Warum heiÃt also dieses Rad 8.0 SE und nicht 7.0 SE?

*Bremse:* Wie die Elixier wirklich ist, wissen bis jetzt hier wohl die wenigsten. Ich weiÃ nur: In dieser AusfÃ¼hrung hat sie hat keine Druckpunkteinstellung, damit also einen Nachteil gegenÃ¼ber der Juicy 7 und keine Carbonhebel. Und die Elixier soll wohl die Juicy Reihe ablÃ¶sen. Also was soll an dieser Bremse Ã¼ber AM 7.0 Niveau liegen?

*zum letzten Punkt:* Wenn das Rad in keinem Detail schlechter ist als das 7.0 und auch keine 100 â¬ mehr kostet, kann ich die 09er Teile als SpÃ¤tseason-Special ansehen. Das Rad mÃ¼sste dann 7.0 SE heiÃen.

Ansonsten hat es natÃ¼rlich seinen Grund, dass ich mich mit Canyon befasse  ! Aber der Grund sollte auch bestehen bleiben!

Und natÃ¼rlich will ich JETZT das Bike, sonst wÃ¼rd ich mich ja nicht aufregen!

WÃ¤r ja mit dem 7.0 zufrieden gewesen, nur frÃ¼her oder neuer und zum gleichen Preis.


----------



## ssirius (5. August 2008)

Du hast das mMn ziemlich genau auf den Punkt gebracht. 

Hätten sie die Bezeichnungen jeweils eine Nummer kleiner gewählt und die Preise etwas niedriger gehalten, dann würde es passen. So habe auch ich den Eindruck, dass die hohe Nachfrage nach den AM-Modellen die Preisgestaltung (incl. der Bezeichnungen) der Midseasons 'etwas' beeinflusst hat.

Nichtsdestotrotz sind das noch immer tolle Räder, nur der 'Wohlfühlfaktor' (ich übernehme mal den Ausdruck, weil er gut zum Thema passt ) leidet etwas. 
Diejenigen, die Ihr Bike dieses Jahr noch möchten, sind, so finde ich, trotzdem ganz gut damit beraten, auch wenn die Radon Stage-Reihe durch die Preisnachlässe sehr interessant geworden sind.
 Alle anderen, die erst nächstes Jahr ein Bike brauchen (ich z.b.), können aber genausogut auf die neuen Modelle warten.


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (5. August 2008)

Bin echt gespannt, wie die Preis-Leistungs-Politik von Canyon nächstes Jahr aussehen wird. Zumal auch schon ein Verkäufer im Zusammenhang mit den ausverkauften Modellen geäußert hat "... waren vielleicht zu billig ...". Sicher hat auch eine Rolle gespielt, dass Canyon dieses Jahr mit einigen Artikeln im Mountainbike Magazin ganz gut gepusht worden ist.

Ich denk mal, sie wissen trotzdem noch, dass Radon ziemlich gut ausstattet und dass man mit einem Versender-Bike auch nicht überall offene Türen vorfindet.

Bisher hatte Canyon nicht nur auf Eye Catcher gesetzt, sondern war auch in den Details noch überwiegend ausgewogen. Hoffentlich bleibt das so! Ich nehme doch an, es hat Canyon nicht wirklich so gestört, viel verkauft zu haben, dass sie etwas dagegen tun wollen.


----------



## ask (5. August 2008)

Also, hab mir auch das AM 7.0 SE bestellt. 

Am Telefon wurde mir aber direkt gesagt, dass dieses Modell auf dem AM 6.0 aufbaut und das AM 8.0 SE auf das AM 7.0.


----------



## tobistyle (5. August 2008)

Aber dann würde mich mich trotzdem interessieren, wieso die dann AM *8.0* SE als bezeichnung nehmen. Wenn man von der Basis 7.0 ausgeht, dann ist das Angebot ganz ordentlich. Bis auf den sattel, der is für die Tonne....

Ich selbnst hab mir das AM 8.0 SE auch aus diesem Grund bestellt. Wollte ursprünglich das reguläre 7.0. Das was ja leider schon länger ausverkauft und dann hab ich mich für das 8.0 SE entschieden. Die 100 EUR kann ich jetzt in der Wartezeit zusätzlich ansparen 

Ich freu mich auf mein neuen Hobel und nach ner woche auf dem Bike is mir ehh egal was da drauf steht ....hauptsache es fährt und es geht nix an Ar*** und ich muss das Teil wieder einschicken...

Ride on!

Tobi


----------



## G.K. (6. August 2008)

Mal nur so in die Runde:

Statt AM 8.0 SE 2099,- ein Spectral AX 7.0 2199,-.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## infinitetrails.de (6. August 2008)

Ist ja auch nur ein komplett anderes Rad... Geometrie spielt ja heutzutage keine Rolle mehr  Probefahren kann man eh nicht wird also schon passen...


----------



## tobistyle (6. August 2008)

Das AM hab ich bestellt. Liefertermin KW 38!!! Das Spectral könnte ich sofort haben....mmmh

Der Gewichtsvorteil ist enorm, 120mm statt 140mm. Kohle statt Alu... Aber ist das Spectral aus Carbon nicht zu anfällig für meinen eher rustikalen Fahrstil? Ist halt vom Einsatzgebiet her ganz anders angesiedelt. Tour statt Allmountain... Und mit dem AM kann man auch mal im Bikepark Spass haben, macht das Fahrwerk gut mit wenn mans nicht übertreibt. Mit dem Spectral wirds da wohl eng.

Also, wenns mich mal wieder auf die Fresse lässt und das Ding knallt wo gegen ist doch der Carbon-Rahmen schnell angeknackst, oder? Das Zeug ist zwar steif wie Sau, hat aber wenig Elastizität.

Hat hier jemnd Erfahrung mit Carbon, oder war das bisher auch für Euch eine nummer zu teuer?

Das Angebot ist aber verlockend mit den 500 EUR günstiger fürs Spectral und wäree schon nächste Woche da!


----------



## CLang (6. August 2008)

hat sich mal jemand gedanken über die kurbeln der se-modelle gemacht?

sind nur mit "Shimano Deore XT" statt mit "Shimano Deore XT FC-M 770 Hollowtech II" beschrieben...

ältere version?

grüsse


----------



## Alex_1976 (6. August 2008)

Laut tel. Aussage von einem Canyon Mitarbeiter ist das Spectral schon sehr richtung All Mountain ausgelegt.

Zum Thema Carbon hab ich auch gefragt, da war die Antwort, dass bei einem Sturz wo das Carbon kaputt geht, auch das Alu Schrott wäre. Ich denke das kann man oft nicht so pauschal sagen, weswegen ich auch nach den Testmetoden gefragt habe. Bei Canyon wird der Rahmen dann von innen angeschaut per Endoskop.
Die bieten ja dann Crash Replacement an, wo der Rahmen dann mit 50% Rabatt getauscht wird, wenn der von der Werkstatt nicht mehr freigegeben wird.
Von Cube habe ich gehört, dass die die Rahmen per Datenblatt überprüfen.


----------



## G.K. (6. August 2008)

flowzero schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nur ein komplett anderes Rad... Geometrie spielt ja heutzutage keine Rolle mehr  Probefahren kann man eh nicht wird also schon passen...



*Preis passt aber ganz gut zum Titel: Canyon Midseason Bikes ?
*Stimme dir vollkommen zu, dass die Geometrie das wichtigste ist und das Bike nicht nur wegen dem günstigen Preis und dem schnellen Liefertermin gekauft werden sollte.
Ich halte das Spectral für ein sportliches AllMountainBike zwischen XC und AM angesiedelt und durfte bei Canyon eine " Art Probefahrt" mit einem RC,XC,AM und Spectral machen. 
Für mich war es eindeutig RC oder XC wegen der Geometrie und für mich ausreichendem Federweg. 
Das AM und Spectral würde ich aufgrund der Sitzposition und meinem Einsatzgebiet (Marathonlastig aber noch Alpencrosstauglich) für mich ausschließen. 
Nur dann, wenn das Spectral zum Einsatzzweck und benötigtem Federweg passt, ist es eine tolle Alternative, sonst Finger weg.

@tobistyle
Für eine rustikale Fahrweise und Bikepark ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht geeignet. Bleib beim AM. 

Zum Carbon:  Du solltest der Erstbesitzer sein!
Ich habe bis jetzt nur Erfahrungen mit scott genius Carbonrahmen. Rahmentausch auf Garantie ist innerhalb zwei Wochen erledigt. Nur solltest du wie überall *Erstbesitzer sein, da nur dann die erweiterte Garantie für 5 oder 6 Jahre gilt*. Sturzschäden werden bei Scott, außer in den Eckpunkten, repariert. Da ist aber ein angeschlagenes Alu Bike mit Leichtbaurahmen genauso hinterlistig und bricht mal ab.
Kannst ja mal ab und an in ebay oder sonstigen Bikeverkäufen reinschauen. Da gibts auch mal 2005/2006/2007 scott genius mit nagelneuem Rahmendreieck (schätze mal Garantiefälle)


----------



## corallus (6. August 2008)

Den Gedanken habe ich mir auch gemacht: Spectral oder AM?

Hab mich dann für das Spectral entschieden.

Grund 1: Sofort verfügbar. Bis KW38 warten? Dann könnte ich auch gleich auf die 09er warten und statt zu biken ein wenig bergsteigen gehen..
Grund 2: Ich hatte ein ES7 (wurde geklaut). Ich fahre gerne auch rauf (oft gehört da auch tragen dazu) und mir war das ES hie und da fast schon zu schwer und zu träge.
Grund 3: Falls ich irgendwo mit 12cm nicht runter komme, dann mit 14cm wohl auch nicht.. (Jedenfalls meine Meinung)
Grund 4: Das ES war so dünnwandig, dass ich die Rohre von Hand aus reiner Muskelkraft merkbar zusammendrücken konnte (hab vielleicht zuviel Kraft ). Somit nehme ich mal an, dass ein Sturz mit dem Alurahmen nicht weniger tragisch ist als einer mit dem Carbonrahmen.
Grund 5: Geometrie der beiden scheinen nicht gross unterschiedlich zu sein. Mir war das ES7 fast zu bequem (zu aufrechte Sitzposition), das Spectral kommt mir da ein wenig entgegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (6. August 2008)

gute wahl. viel spass mit dem spectral^^ und willkommen im club^^


----------



## fire_ball (6. August 2008)

Servus,

ganz kurze Frage, wann ist denn allgemein mit den 09ner Modellen zu rechnen (Speziell auch die Torque), wann kann man bestellen und wann wird geliefert?! Bin neu hier in der Canyon Szene und würde da mal auf eure Erfahrungen zurückgreifen.
Überlege mir ein Torque aufzubauen, weil ich gern noch dieses Jahr etwas "freeriden" möchte, allerdings, wenns denn im Herbst schon absehbar ist, das es neue Modelle gibt... könnte ich auch noch warten.
Ist schon was durchgesickert bzgl. der 09 Modelle in Sachen Preis und Ausstattung?!

Danke 
LG
fireball


----------



## tobistyle (7. August 2008)

Guten morgen,

Für all die die wie ich bis gerade am überlegen waren doch noch ein Spectral AX 7.0 zu bestellen hat sich die Entscheidung vielleicht erübrigt:

AX 7.0 nur noch in Größe XL lieferbar....

Ich bleib beim AM 8.0 SE und freu mich jetzt auf 
september


----------



## Alex_1976 (7. August 2008)

Die Eurobike ist ja Anfang September, bis Ende September soll dann die neue HP online sein, und damit wohl auch die neuen Modelle.

Ich schätze dann gibt es wieder ein Sparbuch mit den restl. 08er Modellen.


----------



## corallus (7. August 2008)

Und wenn du dann gleich bestellst, wirst du dein 2009er-Bike / Rahmen so im Januar oder Februar erhalten. So war das glaub jedenfalls bei mir, als ich mein 2006er Modell geordert und erhalten hab. Ist aber auch wieder eine Weile her. Oder sonst war es Februar/März, also irgendwas in dem Rahmen..


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (7. August 2008)

Alex_1976 schrieb:


> Die Eurobike ist ja Anfang September, bis Ende September soll dann die neue HP online sein, und damit wohl auch die neuen Modelle.
> 
> Ich schätze dann gibt es wieder ein Sparbuch mit den restl. 08er Modellen.


----------



## ask (7. August 2008)

Hab noch mal nachgefragt, das AM 7.0 SE wird mit Matchmaker und den aktuellen XT Hollowtech II Kurbeln/Lager ausgeliefert.


----------



## G.K. (8. August 2008)

War gerade auf der Canyon Homepage. 
Ein einsames XC 5 wurde nicht abgeholt und soll nächste Woche an mich ausgeliefert werden. 
XC 6 SE wieder abbestellt. 
Schnell umbauen (Laufradsatz Crossmax SL und Race Face Deus XC Kurbel rein, XT Kasette und XTR Kette drauf) und dann vielleicht im September noch Oberammergau - Marathon mitfahren.


----------



## Pumabert (8. August 2008)

Ich habe eben für meine Freundin ein XC6.0 SE in weiß bestellt. An der Hotline wurde mir gesagt dass entgegen der Ankündigung im Profil vom Bike nicht der DTSwiss X1900 Laufradsatz verbaut ist sonder Mavic Crossride.

Kann mich da einer bezüglich der Unterschiede aufklären? Zu dem X1900 finde ich nichts im Netz.

Danke


----------



## hopfer (8. August 2008)

ja weil er x1800 heist 
außer 2009 heißt er x1900 aber wer weiß das schon.
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Wheels/XR-wheels/X-1800.aspx

LG Hopfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G.K. (9. August 2008)

DT X 1900 ist ein 2009er Modell und wiegt 1900g ohne Schnellspanner. (wie X1800=1800 g)
Mavic Crossride Disc VR 885g/HR 1035g. Gesamt  1920g. Ich denke mal auch ohne Schnellspanner. 
Unterschiede:sind beides Einstiegsmodelle, Haltbarkeit Freilauf: Mavic halte ich persönlich für ausgereifter und der Freilauf ist meistens das erste Teil, das am Laufradsatz getauscht werden muß.


----------



## Hösendröhn (9. August 2008)

Ich war gerade bei Canyon auf der HP. Die haben für das Nerve 8.0 SE eine Änderung bei der Bremse vorgenommen:

- vorher: Avid Elixir

- jetzt: Avid Elixir CR

Tja, da bin ich mal gespannt was da bei mir Mitte September ankommt!


----------



## hopfer (9. August 2008)

Elixir CR bedeutet Carbon griff und Hebel Weiteneinstellung ohne Schraubenschlüssel 

LG Hopfer


----------



## infinitetrails.de (9. August 2008)

nope... so einfach kann man das auch nicht sagen 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/2008AvidElixirCR.html


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (10. August 2008)

soweit ich Canyons HP entnehmen konnte, sind nur die Bremsen in CR-Ausführung, *nicht die Griffe*. Bin gespannt, welchen Funktionsvorteil das bringt (Carbongriff u. werkzeuglose Weiteneinstellung wohl schon mal nicht ;-)).


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (10. August 2008)

das eine schließt das andere nicht aus


----------



## mohlo (10. August 2008)

Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> soweit ich Canyons HP entnehmen konnte, sind nur die Bremsen in CR-Ausführung, *nicht die Griffe*. Bin gespannt, welchen Funktionsvorteil das bringt (Carbongriff u. werkzeuglose Weiteneinstellung wohl schon mal nicht ;-)).



Das wäre (und ist sicherlich) sehr schade. Ich hätte auch gerne als Alternative die Formula "The One" genommen.


----------



## simdiem (10. August 2008)

stehst wohl auf vibrieren was??? ^^


----------



## mohlo (10. August 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> stehst wohl auf vibrieren was??? ^^



Ja, ja... ich weiß... aber die Formula (derzeit fahre ich eine K18 am CC-Bike) hat eine klasse Bremsleistung und ist Top verarbeitet. Seinerzeit konnte ich die Formula The One in Koblenz am Nerve ES probefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (10. August 2008)

Hier noch ein paar Fotos von der Avid Elixir

Avid Elixir CR Bremsgriff






Avid Elixir CR Bremssattel





Avid Elixir R Bremsgriff





Avid Elixir R Bremsgriff





Scheinbar gibt es nur zwei Versionen *R* und *CR*

Und hier habe ich bereits ein paar EUR-Preise gefunden: *Elixir R* / *Elixir CR*


----------



## Viper76 (11. August 2008)

Hallöchen Zusammen,

grade nochmal mit Canyon telefoniert weil bei mir kein Liefertermin auf der Bestellbestätigung steht (Nerve AM 8.0 SE Gr. M in weiss). Man sagte mir: Soll wohl Anfang September werden (KW 36/37).

Wegen der Bremse konnte der Mensch am Telefon auch nichts genaueres sagen, nur dass es sehr wahrscheinlich ist, dass auch der passende CR Bremsgriff mit Kontaktpunktverstellung verbaut wird.
Macht ja irgendwie auch Sinn Sattel und Griff vom selben Modell zu nehmen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass AVID selbst für OEMs gemischte Komponenten anbietet.
Genau wird man es aber erst wissen wenn das Gerät vor der Tür steht.

Viele Grüße
Oli


----------



## mstaab_canyon (11. August 2008)

Hallo,

zur Elixir CR: "CR" bedeutet *nicht* Carbonhebel, sondern Druckpunktverstellung ("C") und Griffweitenverstellung ("R"). Es gibt sowohl die Elixir R als auch die Elixir CR optional mit Carbonhebel. Wenn wir Carbonhebel verwenden schreiben wir das auch in der Beschreibung dazu.

VG,

Michael


----------



## mohlo (11. August 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zur Elixir CR: "CR" bedeutet *nicht* Carbonhebel, sondern Druckpunktverstellung ("C") und Griffweitenverstellung ("R"). Es gibt sowohl die Elixir R als auch die Elixir CR optional mit Carbonhebel. Wenn wir Carbonhebel verwenden schreiben wir das auch in der Beschreibung dazu.
> 
> ...


0

Un welche Bremsgriffe werden nun am Nerve AM 8.0 SE verbaut?

Laut *Homepage* Elixir CR (Bremssattel) und Elixir (Bremsgriffe).
Dies ergibt meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn. Dort müsste zumindest bei den Bremsgriffen noch *R* oder *CR* stehen.

Sinnvoll wären:
Elixir *CR* (Bremssattel) und Elixir *CR* (Bremsgriffe)
oder
Elixir *R* (Bremssattel) und Elixir *R* (Bremsgriffe)

Evtl. könnte uns Canyon diesbezüglich einmal aufklären.

Vorab besten Dank!


----------



## simdiem (11. August 2008)

schei*** noch 4 Wochen warten... *heul*


----------



## mohlo (11. August 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> schei*** noch 4 Wochen warten... *heul*



*Doppelhweul* ich muss noch bis zur 38. KW (5 Wochen warten)?!

PS: Wann hast Du denn bestellt? Meine Bestellung ging am 29.07. per Telefon raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobistyle (11. August 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hab mein AM 8.0 SE am 30.07. morgens bestellt und hab auch KW 38 als Liefertermin. Ich hoff nur die können auch KW 38 einhalten...weil noch länger warten wird echt hart


----------



## kugelsicher (11. August 2008)

Kinderkram! 

Ich darf noch bis zur KW 49 warten.


----------



## tobistyle (11. August 2008)

@kugelsicher:

Da tust mir jetzt echt mal leid. Das ist ja Anfang Dezember Was haste denn bestellt? 
Die schnitzen dein Bike wohl von Hand....krass


----------



## mohlo (11. August 2008)

tobistyle schrieb:


> @kugelsicher:
> 
> Da tust mir jetzt echt mal leid. Das ist ja Anfang Dezember Was haste denn bestellt?
> Die schnitzen dein Bike wohl von Hand....krass



Grand Canyon?


----------



## kugelsicher (11. August 2008)

> Grand Canyon?



Jo, so ist es.
Ich habe mir ein GC 6.0 Special Edition bestellt. Wird locker KW 49.

Habe vor ein paar Minuten mit Canyon telefoniert.
Das Sparbuch wird natürlich kommen, wie jedes Jahr. 
Aber dort auf ein GC 6.0 zu für dann wohl 949 EUR zu spekulieren wäre sinnlos.
Das Teil ist in der 6.0 Konfiguration längst ausverkauft. können höchstens ein paar Rückläufer kommen.

Ich vermute mal, dass es das 6.0 SE sicher nicht reduziert im Sparbuch geben wird.
Schon weil es eh noch nicht lieferbar ist.

Er sagte, es könnte höchstens sein, dass es dann so ca. im Januar noch ein paar 6.0 SE ins Outlet schaffen könnten.
Aber darauf spekulier ich besser mal nicht.
Einen MAVIC LRS mit Industrielager, eine Reba Team etc. wird es sicher nicht am 2009er GC 6.0 für 999 EUR geben.
Dann sicher wieder Shimano Naben etc. pp.

Und dann noch die steigenden Fahrrad Preise für 2009:

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtschaft/artikel/821/168335/
http://www.handwerkermarkt.de/nachr...achverbanden/fahrrader-werden-deutlich-teurer

Der neue Rahmen für 2009 würde mich schon reizen (morgen mal sehen was in den Bike Zeitschriften zu erkennen ist... innen verlegte Züge und so),
aber mit einer Ausstattung wie das 6.0 SE wird dass dann sicher nichts mit 999 EUR.
Dann doch lieber den alten Rahmen mit toller Ausstattung für 999 Öcken.


----------



## mohlo (11. August 2008)

kugelsicher schrieb:


> Das Sparbuch wird natürlich kommen, wie jedes Jahr.



Was ist denn "Das Sparbuch"?

Ach ja... habe soeben mein Radon verkauft - Geld ist da, das Nerve AM 8.0 SE kann kommen!


----------



## kugelsicher (11. August 2008)

Das Canyon Sparbuch sieht so aus, hier das von 2007.

*http://tinyurl.com/5qf77a*

Bei Fullies etc. und der passenden Rahmengröße, kann da schon mal echt ein Schnäppchen bei sein.
Aber in meinem Fall, der nur ein Hardtail GC 6.0 in XL für unter 1000 EUR will, wird das wohl nichts.
Freu.... da kommen dann Kojak 26x2.0 Slicks drauf und dann muss sich die Großstadt hier aber fürchten. 

Gelände, was ist das? Wird mein 6.0 SE wohl fast nie sehen.
Deshalb ist für mich auch der MAVIC Crossride Disc völlig i.O.
Großen Stabilitätstests wird der in der City eh nicht ausgesetzt.
Und Industrielager finde ich einfach geil, besonders wenn man nicht an der Nabe basteln und pflegen will wie ich.


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (11. August 2008)

Heute hat mir ein Canyon-Mitarbeiter am Telefon mitgeteilt, dass beim AM 8.0 SE natürlich das komplette Bremsen-Set der Elixier CR verbaut wird, also auch die Griffe. Auch wenn sie das nicht in der Beschreibung dazugeschrieben haben ;-). Genauso werden Matchmaker u. Hollowtech II ohne explizite Erwähnung verwendet.


----------



## mohlo (11. August 2008)

Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> Heute hat mir ein Canyon-Mitarbeiter am Telefon mitgeteilt, dass beim AM 8.0 SE natürlich das komplette Bremsen-Set der Elixier CR verbaut wird, also auch die Griffe. Auch wenn sie das nicht in der Beschreibung dazugeschrieben haben ;-). Genauso werden Matchmaker u. Hollowtech II ohne explizite Erwähnung verwendet.



Das sind doch mal gute Nachrichten!


----------



## mohlo (12. August 2008)

Ich halte gerade die neue Mountainbike in meinen Händen. In dem Special zur Eurobike 2009 ist das neue Canyon Nerve abgebildet. Optisch unterscheidet es sich meiner Meinung nach nur gering vom aktuellen Modell - lediglich der Hinterbau ist von der Geometrie etwas anders gestaltet. Zudem sind die Züge nun innen verlegt (scheint wohl der neueste Trend zu sein). 

Preise wurden noch nicht genannt - ich gehen aber davon aus, dass die 2009er Modelle etwas teuerer werden (Bekanntheitsgrad von Canyon, gestiegene Rohstoffpreise).

Ich bin dennoch zufrieden mit meiner Bestellung des Nerve AM 8.0 ES ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (12. August 2008)

Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> Heute hat mir ein Canyon-Mitarbeiter am Telefon mitgeteilt, dass beim AM 8.0 SE natürlich das komplette Bremsen-Set der Elixier CR verbaut wird, also auch die Griffe. Auch wenn sie das nicht in der Beschreibung dazugeschrieben haben ;-). Genauso werden Matchmaker u. Hollowtech II ohne explizite Erwähnung verwendet.



Schau an, schau an... Canyon hat zumindest hinsichtlich der Bremsgriffe die Ausstattungsmerkmale des Nerve AM 8.0 SE *auf der Homepage* geändert.

Jetzt nur noch bei den SRAM X.9 Schaltgriffen den Zusatz "Matchmaker" und bei der Kurbel "Shimano Deore XT FC-M 770 Hollowtech II" und wir sind alle zufrieden.


----------



## Viper76 (12. August 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Schau an, schau an... Canyon hat zumindest hinsichtlich der Bremsgriffe die Ausstattungsmerkmale des Nerve AM 8.0 SE *auf der Homepage* geändert.
> 
> Jetzt nur noch bei den SRAM X.9 Schaltgriffen den Zusatz "Matchmaker" und bei der Kurbel "Shimano Deore XT FC-M 770 Hollowtech II" und wir sind alle zufrieden.



Langsam langsam, nicht alles auf einmal, wir wollen doch noch so 4-5 Wochen beschäftigt werden, bis die Bikes endlich da sind.


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (12. August 2008)

ich hab mir heut auch die neuste ausgabe der mountainbike gegönnt.
sohoo und da werden unteranderem unter den eurobike neuigkeiten auch die foxgabeln (seite 17 ) vorgstellt. da steht, dass die gabeln
- auf bessere Performance überarbeitet sind
- QR-15 (15 mm STeckachse) haben
-über Remote-Lockout verfügen

meint ihr das betrifft jede Art von FoxGabel?
Meint ihr das dies die Talas 32 betrifft? So ein Remote - Lockout fänd ich schon sehr sehr gut, da brauch man nimmer übern lenker greifen ...


----------



## hopfer (12. August 2008)

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_bicycle/bike_index.php
bitte schön


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (12. August 2008)

mhh schade dann ist kein remote dran


----------



## Hösendröhn (13. August 2008)

Ich war gerade auf der Seite von Fox. Die Talas habe ich gefunden aber leider finde ich nichts über den Dämpfer (FOX Float 23 X-Sleeve) der am Nerve SE verbaut ist! Kann mir einer von euch evtl weiter helfen?
Ist der auch schon aus der 2009er Serie?

Danke


----------



## mohlo (13. August 2008)

Hösendröhn schrieb:


> Ich war gerade auf der Seite von Fox. Die Talas habe ich gefunden aber leider finde ich nichts über den Dämpfer (FOX Float 23 X-Sleeve) der am Nerve SE verbaut ist! Kann mir einer von euch evtl weiter helfen?
> Ist der auch schon aus der 2009er Serie?
> 
> Danke



Die werden sicherlich den 2009er Float RP23 verbauen:






sowie die neue (2009er)Talas 32 100-120-140 mit Steckachse:


----------



## tobistyle (13. August 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der X-Sleeve ist der RP23 mit grosser Luftkammer, also wie auch 2008 bereits der RP23 "Big Airchamber"
> 
> ...



Steht alles schon weiter oben / vorne.... Seite 2 glaub...

Fahrwerk alles 2009


----------



## Hösendröhn (13. August 2008)

DANKE, euch beiden!!!

Das ging aber SEHR fix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (14. August 2008)

Ich habe gerade noch mal bei Canyon angerufen, um mir die Lieferzeit meines Nerve AM 8.0 SE bestätigen zu lassen. 

Am Telefon sagte man mir: 37./38. KW - zudem soll es zu keinen Verzögerungen kommen, da bereits eine Pufferzeit mit berücksichtigt wurde. 

Die neuen Modelle werden Anfang September auf der Eurobike vorgestellt. Das Update der Homepage sowie die Bekanntgabe der Preise sind für November/Dezember vorgesehen.


----------



## ask (14. August 2008)

Die Fox Talas soll übrigens laut Canyon Hotline in der Farbe scharz verbaut sein, zumindest beim AM 7.0 SE. 

Ich glaube dann schaut das Bike mit nem weißen Rahmen auch nicht schlecht aus, hab mir aber trotzdem ein schwarzes bestellt.


----------



## kugelsicher (14. August 2008)

@ mstaab_canyon

Dann dürfte also auch die REBA TEAM an meinem zukünftigen Grand Canyon 6.0 SE (KW49) eine 2009er Gabel sein?!

Aber meine Frage:
Sind denn dann "alle" Teile am GC 6.0 SE auch schon von 2009?

Also zB. die 
-Mavic Crossride Disc?
-der neue Schwalbe Racing Ralph?
-SRAM Komponenten?
-Formula k18?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## simdiem (15. August 2008)

boar ne bitte kein schwarz. ich will die in Silber. Schwarze Gabel an weissem Bike sieht einfach nur ungut aus.

Sagt mal.. an diejenigen, die beim Canyon Haus waren und auf die interne Liste gesetzt wurden. Wurde euch nicht auch gesagt, dass ihr angerufen werdet, wenn die Midseason Modelle bestellbar sind?  Wurdet ihr auch angerufen? Also ich wurde es nicht..


----------



## G.K. (15. August 2008)

Letzten Freitag XC 6 SE umbestellt, gestern wurde XC 5 in schwarz geliefert und nachmittags habe ichs ein bißchen leichter und schöner geschraubt. (schwarze Race Face Kurbel, Mavic CrossMaxSL silber) 
Wäre alles O.K., nur heute regnet es im Allgäu mal *richtig*.
*Ich verabschiede mich und wünsche euch allen eine kurze Lieferzeit und viel Spaß mit euren neuen Rädern!*


----------



## mohlo (15. August 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> boar ne bitte kein schwarz. ich will die in Silber. Schwarze Gabel an weissem Bike sieht einfach nur ungut aus.
> 
> Sagt mal.. an diejenigen, die beim Canyon Haus waren und auf die interne Liste gesetzt wurden. Wurde euch nicht auch gesagt, dass ihr angerufen werdet, wenn die Midseason Modelle bestellbar sind?  Wurdet ihr auch angerufen? Also ich wurde es nicht..



Nö, kein Anruf, keine eMail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viper76 (15. August 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> boar ne bitte kein schwarz. ich will die in Silber. Schwarze Gabel an weissem Bike sieht einfach nur ungut aus.
> 
> Sagt mal.. an diejenigen, die beim Canyon Haus waren und auf die interne Liste gesetzt wurden. Wurde euch nicht auch gesagt, dass ihr angerufen werdet, wenn die Midseason Modelle bestellbar sind?  Wurdet ihr auch angerufen? Also ich wurde es nicht..



Also ich habe am 29.07. mittags einen Anruf von denen bekommen, dass man die SE-Modelle jetzt bestellen kann. Hab' ich natürlich auch gleich gemacht. 
Ich war zwar zum Probesitzen dort gewesen, aber auf diese Liste hab ich mich telefonisch eintragen lassen.

Mit der Gabel geb' ich dir recht, in silber find ich die an einem weissen Bike auch schöner.


----------



## mohlo (15. August 2008)

Viper76 schrieb:


> Hallöchen Zusammen,
> 
> grade nochmal mit Canyon telefoniert weil bei mir kein Liefertermin auf der Bestellbestätigung steht (Nerve AM 8.0 SE Gr. M in weiss). Man sagte mir: Soll wohl Anfang September werden (KW 36/37).



Hallo Viper! Ich habe auch das AM 8.0 SE in Größe M geordert. Vor 4 Wochen war ich bei Canyon und habe mich vermessen lassen. Als empfohlene Rahmengröße wurde 19,5" ermittelt. Ich bin dann das Nerve AM in Größe M probegefahren. Das passte schon von der Geometrie her. Bis vor ein paar Tagen bin ich noch einen Marathon-Fully in 20" gefahren - dort saß ich immer sehr gestreckt und hatte zeitweise Rückenprobleme.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: Paßt "M" bei dem Nerve AM?
Welche Körpergröße und Schrittlänge hast Du?


----------



## tobistyle (15. August 2008)

Hallo mohlo!

Also ich kann hier nur von mir sprechen. Bin 1,76 groß und habe auch das AM 8.0 SE in M bestellt. Ich hatte selbst bereits ein 2007er ES7.0 bis es mir vor zwei Monaten geklaut wurde.
Ich fuhr das Rad damals schon in M und war sehr zufrieden. Sitzposition war recht kompakt und trotz der etwas aufrechten Sitzposition (im Gegensatz zum alten CC-Fully) immernoch sportlich und es ging gut vorwärts. Man sitzt halt schön im Bike und kann genial über Trails ballern.
Die Sitzposition ist aber auf jeden Fall deutlich entspannter als auf nem 20' Marathon-Renner, das muss Dir klar sein.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## mohlo (15. August 2008)

Ich denke das wird schon passen. Ich bin 183cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 83cm - laut Vermessung paßt der "M"-Rahmen zu mir. Ich habe deshalb auch den Marathon-Fully verkauft, weil ich etwas sportlicher fahren möchte - mehr Trails, mehr Agilität und eine weniger gestreckte Haltung.

Notfalls kann ich es ja bei Abholung nochmal Probefahren und eine andere Größe bestellen - aber leider dann erneut 6 Wochen warten. ;-(


----------



## Hösendröhn (15. August 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> boar ne bitte kein schwarz. ich will die in Silber. Schwarze Gabel an weissem Bike sieht einfach nur ungut aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bartoy (15. August 2008)

Ich habe mich auch eintragen lassen. Angekündigt war der Anruf vor etwa 3 Wochen. Naja. Nie etwas gehört. :/ Habe mich aber ehh umentschieden.


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (15. August 2008)

Hatte mich auch telefonisch vormerken lassen, wurde aber nie zurückgerufen.

Habt Ihr gesehen, in M ist das AM 8.0 SE schon wieder ausverkauft!


----------



## Viper76 (15. August 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Hallo Viper! Ich habe auch das AM 8.0 SE in Größe M geordert. Vor 4 Wochen war ich bei Canyon und habe mich vermessen lassen. Als empfohlene Rahmengröße wurde 19,5" ermittelt. Ich bin dann das Nerve AM in Größe M probegefahren. Das passte schon von der Geometrie her. Bis vor ein paar Tagen bin ich noch einen Marathon-Fully in 20" gefahren - dort saß ich immer sehr gestreckt und hatte zeitweise Rückenprobleme.
> 
> Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: Paßt "M" bei dem Nerve AM?
> Welche Körpergröße und Schrittlänge hast Du?



Hi mohlo,
bin ca 176cm groß und hab' ne Schrittlänge von 81cm. Beim Probesitzen bei Canyon hat mir das AM in Größe M am besten gepasst. Ich hatte vorher noch zwischen dem AM und dem XC geschwankt. Aber auf dem AM hab ich mich sofort wohler gefühlt, weil die Sitzposition komfortabler war und das Bike sich handlicher angefühlt hat. Und Größe M war einfach perfekt.


----------



## mohlo (16. August 2008)

Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> Habt Ihr gesehen, in M ist das AM 8.0 SE schon wieder ausverkauft!



Woran siehst Du denn, dass die Rahmengröße "M" ausverkauft ist?


----------



## simdiem (16. August 2008)

wenn bei der Lieferzeitabfrage kein Datum genannt wird ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (16. August 2008)

wenn kein Datum angegeben wird, sähe es wohl eher mau aus, so hatte ich das mal erklärt bekommen...


----------



## $Gfr34k (17. August 2008)

kugelsicher schrieb:


> @ mstaab_canyon
> 
> Dann dürfte also auch die REBA TEAM an meinem zukünftigen Grand Canyon 6.0 SE (KW49) eine 2009er Gabel sein?!
> 
> ...




würd mich auch interessieren! schon ne antwort bekommen?
ich will endlich mal fotos vom 6.0 se sehen. wär auch interessant, wie das ding in weiss aussieht, ob die gabel immernoch schwarz bleibt....


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (23. August 2008)

Gottseidank ist jetzt immer mehr ausverkauft! Da muss man sich keinen Kopf mehr machen ob man noch hektisch einen gepimpten Ladenhüter anschafft, sondern kann in Ruhe die 2009er Modelle abwarten!


----------



## 9mmBong (24. August 2008)

Jop so seh ich des au


----------



## mohlo (25. August 2008)

Steppenwolf_74 schrieb:


> Gottseidank ist jetzt immer mehr ausverkauft! Da muss man sich keinen Kopf mehr machen ob man noch hektisch einen gepimpten Ladenhüter anschafft, sondern kann in Ruhe die 2009er Modelle abwarten!



Dafür muss man sicherlich auch bis 2009 auf eine Lieferung warten 

Naja... ich bin in erster Linie mal auf die 2009er Preise gespannt - ob dann wirklich alles teurer wird?

PS: Noch knapp 3 Wochen, dann sollte wohl das Nerve AM 8.0 SE in meiner Garage stehen


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (25. August 2008)

Ja klar, aber dieses Jahr hab ich den Alpencross schon hinter mir, ausserdem hab ich ja ein bike. Bei mir isses also ohnehin ne Anschaffung für 2009.... Und so billig waren die "Special Editions" jetzt auch wieder nicht.... Wär nur ärgerlich gewesen wenn Herr Fumic wirklich Gold geholt hätte und es nochmal 10% gegeben hätte, aber der irrt wohl immer noch durch die Pekinger Botanik!


----------



## simdiem (28. August 2008)

Mädels. less then two weeks remaining ^^


----------



## mohlo (28. August 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Mädels. less then two weeks remaining ^^



Ja, ich freue mich auch schon wahnsinnig auf mein neues Nerve AM 8.0 SE. Besonders weil ich seit 3 Wochen kein Bike mehr haben


----------



## tobistyle (28. August 2008)

Da stimm ich Dir zu! Ich freu mich auch wie Sau auf mein AM 8.0 SE 

Ich hab schon seit Anfang Mai kein ordentliches Bike mehr. Da hat man mir mein geliebtes 2007er ES 7.0 geklaut  
Jetzt gurk ich grad mit meinem 98er Specialized rum... Fährt zwar, aber nich so dolle.

Ich zähl schon die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (1. September 2008)

Wieder mal eine Woche rum.... Hoffentlich kann Canyon mein Nerve 8.0 SE in der 37./38. liefern?!


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (1. September 2008)

Die müssen erst die Halle fegen, bis sie die letzten Teile zusammenhaben!  ,-)


----------



## mohlo (2. September 2008)

Gestriger Anruf bei Canyon: "Bisher sind keine Verzögerungen bei dem Midseason-Modellen bekannt."


----------



## simdiem (2. September 2008)

Danke Mohlo für die Info. erleichtert mich doch ein wenig ^^. Mag jemand nochmal anrufen und fragen wegen der Gabelfarbe beim am 7.0 se? Würds ja selber machen, bin nur leider die Tage extrem im Stress...


----------



## kugelsicher (2. September 2008)

An alle die sich für das Grand Canyon 6.0 SE interessieren:

Die jetzt dort verbaute REBA TEAM Gabel wird nicht die 2009er sein sondern eine olle 2008er. 
Also nix mit dem neuen Dämpfer System und der stabileren Bauform etc.

Finde ich schon recht schwach von Canyon hier zu schreiben,
dass alle Federelemente von 2009 sein werden und dass auf der HP steht:

"schon jetzt Anbauteile .... von Rock Shox aus dem kommenden Jahr"

Unter den Umständen werde ich meine Bestellung wohl stornieren.
Der Unterschied zum normalen 6.0 ist einfach zu dürftig.
Der Preis ist auch gleich geblieben. Wenn man bedenkt, dass zB. ein SE Modell sogar 400 EUR günstiger geworden ist. (auch wenn es minimal schlechter ausgestattet ist)

Ne danke, da kann ich mir ein SE Modell auch sparen.


----------



## mohlo (2. September 2008)

Dafür gibt es aber die Reba *Team* anstatt der SL-Variante am GC 6.0 SE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (2. September 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Danke Mohlo für die Info. erleichtert mich doch ein wenig ^^. Mag jemand nochmal anrufen und fragen wegen der Gabelfarbe beim am 7.0 se? Würds ja selber machen, bin nur leider die Tage extrem im Stress...



Laut Auskunft des Service wird es wohl diese sein:


----------



## ask (2. September 2008)

Mir hat die Hotline erzählt, dass eine schwarze Gabel beim AM 7 SE verbaut ist.


----------



## mohlo (2. September 2008)

ask schrieb:


> Mir hat die Hotline erzählt, dass eine schwarze Gabel beim AM 7 SE verbaut ist.


----------



## simdiem (2. September 2008)

Ich habe auf der Fox Homepage gar nicht die Talas in der Farbe schwarz gefunden.
Ich hoffe nicht, dass die in Schwarz extra für canyon produziert wird. Das glaube ich eher weniger, wäre ja doch etwas unwahrscheinlich... was meint ihr???

Noch ne Frage. Wie ist der der weitere Ablauf. Bekomme ich noch ne Mail wo drinnen steht wann das Rad montiert wird, oder nur ne Mail in der Art ihr Rad wurde soeben versendet?

Gruß Simon


----------



## hopfer (2. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


>


----------



## kugelsicher (2. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es aber die Reba *Team* anstatt der SL-Variante am GC 6.0 SE.



Schon, aber das Dämpfungssystem ist exakt das der SL. Null Unterschied.
Die REBA TEAM 2009 dagegen hat ein verbessertes System und dann auch noch in der besseren "Black Box" Variante.
Auch sonst noch diverse wichtige Verbesserungen.

Die sollen einfach auf ihrer HP nicht "Rock Shox Teile von 2009" schreiben, wenn man dann bei einem Rad was fast im Dezember kommt, eine 2008er Gabel bekommt.


----------



## mohlo (2. September 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


>



 = scheinbar weiß selbst der Service bei Canyon nicht was die an ihre Räder schrauben


----------



## hopfer (2. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> = scheinbar weiß selbst der Service bei Canyon nicht was die an ihre Räder schrauben



Ah! 
wer weiß das schon


----------



## pangu (3. September 2008)

auch wenn es hier wohl eher ein hype auf die nerve es/am modelle zu geben scheint, vielleicht hat sich hier jemand noch etwas mit den XC beschäftigt hat. 
wird dem einen oder anderen sicher auch schon aufgefallen zu sein, für die anderen schmeiss ich mal einfach die frage in den raum, zwischen auffallen und sich gedanken dazu machen ist ja nochmal ein unterschied.

am XC wird jetzt anstatt dem normalen RP23 der RP23 Big Airchamber (ehemals nerve am) verbaut.

was das fahrverhalten des bikes grundlegend verändert. das bike wird meiner meinung nach wesentlich härter. 

ich bin mir jetzt über die politik von canyon nicht ganz klar, warum sie das gemacht haben. verkaufen sie ihre kunden für dumm und hypen das marketingschlagwort aka schw***verlängerung (mein auto hat mehr ps, mein rechner mehr MHz, meiner dämpfer ist dicker als deiner) 

ich finde gerade an einem bike sollten die komponenten aufeinander abgestimmt sein. wenn das bike vorher den optimalen dämpfer für seine geometrie verbaut hatte, dann kann es jetzt nur suboptimal sein.

die frage mag für alle, die hier über torque oder nerve am sprechen und letztenendes mit ihren panzern doch den berg hochfahren etwas zu filigran sein, nehmt es mal als anregung mit, bin schon auf eure antworten gespannt. vielleicht kennt sich hier der ein oder andere mit dämpfer etwas besser aus...

thx


----------



## mohlo (3. September 2008)

pangu schrieb:


> auch wenn es hier wohl eher ein hype auf die nerve es/am modelle zu geben scheint, vielleicht hat sich hier jemand noch etwas mit den XC beschäftigt hat.
> wird dem einen oder anderen sicher auch schon aufgefallen zu sein, für die anderen schmeiss ich mal einfach die frage in den raum, zwischen auffallen und sich gedanken dazu machen ist ja nochmal ein unterschied.
> 
> am XC wird jetzt anstatt dem normalen RP23 der RP23 Big Airchamber (ehemals nerve am) verbaut.
> ...



Sollte sich der Fox Big Airchamber nicht genau gegenteilig verhalten - sprich mehr Raum für die Luft = mehr Raum für die Kompression = softeres Ein- und Ausfedern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G.K. (3. September 2008)

Das kann ich mir zur Bezeichnung, Big Airchamber, vorstellen, falls die Bezeichnung 1:1 übersetzt werden kann:
Eine größere Luftkammer heißt, dass ein eher lineares Federverhalten erreicht wird (soweit meine Physikkenntnisse mich da jetzt nicht täuschen) - somit sollte der Dämpfer für Hinterbauten (4 Gelenker, VPP, etc.) gedacht sein, die selber schon progressiv arbeiten, um durch das lineare Federverhalten mehr Federweg auszunutzen als mit dem progressiveren Standard RP 23.


----------



## tobistyle (3. September 2008)

Dem kann ich mich auch nur anschließen. Prinzipiell ist es besser mit einem größeren Volumen zu arbeiten, da, wie bereits gesagt, die Kennlinie linearer wird.
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass ein Dämpfer mit größerem Volumen generell feinfühliger anspricht und dadurch das Fahrverhalten positiv beeinflusst wird. Härter wird der Dämpfer dadurch auf keinen Fall, außer man fährt ihn mit zuviel Druck, aber das ist ja bei jedem so.


----------



## hopfer (3. September 2008)

Genau!


----------



## pangu (3. September 2008)

meine überlegungen diesbezüglich waren folgende und kommen auf den schluss, dass es eigentlich härter werden müsste:

Mit dem großen Dämpfer wird das  Fahrrad eher härter als weicher, denn es musste ja bei einem 140mm Gelenk die  Kraft halten. Hat jetzt aber nur noch das kleine 115mm Gelenk zu  halten.

Vergleicht am besten einen 2m langen  Bolzenschneider mit einer kleinen Handzange.
Ausgangssituation: Wenn der  Gelenkarm größer ist und damit der Federweg (Enduro-Hinterrad) muss auf der  anderen Seite als Widerstand ein stärkerer Dämpfer sein. (weil längerer Hebel,  leichtere Kraftübertragung auf den Dämpfer)

Habe ich nun den stärkeren Dämpfer  (Widerstand) in einem kleineren Gelenk (Handzange), komme ich jetzt schlechter  durch den Dämpfer gedrückt (fehlende Hebelwirkung)
 ERGO: Das Bike wird  härter (bei konstantem Druck).


----------



## mohlo (3. September 2008)

Hier geht es weniger um die Hebelwirkung, sondern mehr um das Kompressionsverhalten von Luft in einer geschlossenen Kammer. Wenn diese Kammer nun größer ist, wird auch die Kompression sensibler - ergo, man kann den Dämfer besser einstellen (Luftdruck) =  Die Kennlinie ist linearer.

Ist die Federung zu hart: weniger Luft in den Dämpfer
Ist die Federung zu weich: mehr Luft in den Dämpfer

Von daher ist der Big Airchamber vorteilhafter als der "normale" RP23


----------



## tobistyle (3. September 2008)

hallo pangu

ich glaube du verstehst da was grundlegendes falsch. Es handelt sich hier um einen Luftdämpfer und nicht um einen Stahlfeder-Dämpfer-Kombination mit festgelegter Federrate und -Kennlinie. 
Der Vorteil am Luftdämpfer ist ja der, dass er variabel einstellbar ist. Dies geschieht über den Luftdruck in der Kammer. Je nach Fahrergewicht, Fahrstil und auch Geometrie des Bikes wird der Druck mittels Dämpferpumpe angepasst.

Man kann also einen baugleichen Dämpfer für eine 115mm und 140mm Geometrie verwenden und entsprechend den Druck in der Kammer anpassen. 

Dein Beispiel ist nicht praxisnah aber rein theoretisch. Wenn du den RP23 aus einem AM ausbaust und dieser auf dein Gewicht eingestellt ist und du diesen dann in ein XC einbaust, dann ist dieser natürlich zu hart (im XC) - hast das ja schön mit den Hebeln erklärt. Aber genau deshalb wird ja der Luftdruck angepasst .


----------



## pangu (3. September 2008)

vielen dank schonmal für die erklärungen, waren bis jetzt sehr hilfreich.

wenn ich das jetzt weiterspielen darf... nehme ich wieder einer meiner berühmten beispiele *g*

das dämpfungsverhalten wird bei unterschiedlichem druck auf unterschiedlichen gelenken doch nicht das gleiche sein ?

gibt es nicht ein optimum? was ich damit zum ausdruck bringen will ist, wir gehen von einem durchschnittsmann mit 80 kg aus.

annahme meinerseits (gilt zu widerlegen): es gibt einen "optimalen druck" bei bestehender geometrie zwischen x und y bar, lassen wir es mal 9 und 11 sein.

genauso wie ein auto bei 5000 umdrehungen am meissten newtonmeter hat. die drehzahl ist ja auch variabel. auto hat bei 3000 umdrehungen auch ne menge newtonmeter, aber halt nicht das optimum.

sitzt nun dieser 80 kilo mann auf dem nerve am im optimum bei 10 bar, muss er auf dem xc den big air dämpfer für denselben federweg den dämpfer auf 7 bar einstellen.

die crux hier: 
7 bar Big Air (suboptimal) dämpfungsverhalten unbekannt
10 bar normal (OPTIMUM) dämpfungsverhalten TOP


----------



## hopfer (3. September 2008)

Hi
Der Dämpfer wird für alle Bikes gebaut egal ob Canyon, Trek, Spezi,...
Das heißt das je Bike und Fahrer Der Druck im Dämpfer eingestellt wird.
der Big Air ist für Bikes gedacht die nicht den Ganzen Federweg nutzen oder nicht Optimal.
so gesehen ist er eine Bereicherung.

LG Hopfer


----------



## US. (3. September 2008)

Au weia,
also doch Schulphysik 7. Klasse: 

Druck = Kraft/ Fläche

Die Dämpferkraft bleibt natürlich immer die gleiche und damit auch die Kraft auf die "Gelenke", Hebelage, Lager, etc.

Lediglich der interne Dämpferdruck muß angepasst werden um die entsprechende Dämpferkraft zu erhalten.
Großer Kolbendurchmesser, kleiner Luftdruck und viceversa.

Ein Dämpfer mit großer Luftkammer und entsprechend großem Kolben erlaubt niedrige interne Luftdrücke, was für die Haltbarkeit der Dichtungen vorteilhaft ist.

Ein Dämpfer mit großer Luftkammer und gleichbleibend großem Kolbendurchmesser ergibt eine linearere Kraft-Weg-Kennlinie. Luft ist ja nicht linear kompressibel.

Wie das bei dem Fox genau realisiert wird weiß ich nicht; wahrscheinlich wird die Luftkammer und der Kolben vergrößert um den Druck runter zu bekommen.

Du kannst aber auf jeden Fall davon ausgehen, daß das Federungsverhalten nicht verschlechtert, sondern - falls überhaupt - verbessert wird. Die Kennlinie des Canyon-Hinterbau wird nämlich mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit leicht progressiv ausfallen, so daß eine möglichst linear arbeitende Feder anzuraten ist.
und niedriger Luftdruck ist aufgrund der Kolen- und Dichtungsbelastung auch nur positiv...

Noch etwas: Federung ungleich Dämpfung!

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pangu (3. September 2008)

supi, vielen dank.

dann kann ich mich ja jetzt endgÃ¼ltig auf mein xc se freuen ;-)

gibt jetzt nÃ¤mlich wieder ein paar (wohl) rÃ¼cklÃ¤ufer der ersten serie, die um 100â¬ auf den SE-preis gesenkt wurden, um sie trotz SE noch loszubekommen.

nach wie vor mit "normalen" dÃ¤mpfer aber mit matchmaker etc. pp wie man sie halt kennt.

thx @ll

PS: wenn ich beim dÃ¤mpfer vom dÃ¤mpfungsverhalten gesprochen habe, meinte ich eigentlich dÃ¤mpfungs wie federungsverhalten gleichermassen. geht ja in der praxis beim biken miteinander einher.


----------



## simdiem (7. September 2008)

Beginnt morgen nicht die Woche aller Wochen?

Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen!


----------



## mohlo (8. September 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Beginnt morgen nicht die Woche aller Wochen?
> 
> Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen!



Bei mir leider erst ab KW 38 (Nerve AM 8.0 SE - black - Größe "M")


----------



## mstaab_canyon (8. September 2008)

Hallo,

zurück von der Eurobike, bischen müde und hier kurz reingeschaut. der Hinweis auf "Big Airchamber" ist ein Fehler in der Artikelbeschreibung. Die XC werden mit der "normalen" kleinen Luftkammer ausgeliefert, der Dämpfer ist aber nattürlich 2009. Habs eben nochmal geprüft, stehen einige schöne Bikes unten in der Montagehalle.

VG,

Michael


----------



## mohlo (8. September 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Habs eben nochmal geprüft, stehen einige schöne Bikes unten in der Montagehalle.



*KREISCH!* Wann werden denn die Nerve AM 8.0 SE - black - Größe "M" fertig gestellt? Sind die Rahmen bereits eingetroffen?


----------



## pangu (8. September 2008)

beim schaltwerk ist das übrigends auch ein fehler in der artikelbeschreibung. 

das soll die X.0 und nicht die X.9 sein !!!


juristisch betrachtet bewegt sich canyon mit so kleinigkeiten wie "fehler in der artikelbeschreibung" auf verdammt dünnen eis. das machen die so lange, bis sie mal an den falschen geraten. soll ja sicher auch genug bikende juristen geben. 

zum zeitpunkt des auftrags ist der big air vertragsbestandteil des angebots gewesen. und was man anbietet muss man auch erfüllen.

bis so ein "fehler" mal zu ungunsten canyon auftritt, kann man wohl warten bis man grau wird. komisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pangu (8. September 2008)

was macht ihr (canyon) denn jetzt mit allen bestellungen, die schon eingegangen sind?

einfach unter den tisch kehren und darauf warten, dass die kunden die das falsche bike bekommen es wohl nicht mehr hergeben, aber dafür so sauer sind, dass sie in zukunft mit canyon nichts mehr zu tun haben wollen...

oder jeden einzelnen anschreiben und sie fragen ob sie das bike immer noch haben wollen, auch wenn ein hersteller bzw. bike-entscheidungsrelvantes differenzierungsmerkmal zu den standard-express-bikes oder zu anderen herstellern weniger vorhanden ist.

wäre ein ignorieren des fehlers und nicht informieren der kunden trotz bekanntheit der differenz zwischen angebot und leistung ein tatbestand unlauteren wettbewerbs?


----------



## WilliamEallace (8. September 2008)

Hi

Habe gerade ein anruf von canyon bekommen, dass das AM 7.0 se nicht lieferbar ist da keine shimano xt Naben mehr vorhanden sind/ oder lieferbar! sie haben jetz gleichwertige dt swiss naben bestellt wodurch sich die lieferung des am 7.0 se auf KW 48 verschiebt... als entschädigung krig ich jetzt versandkosten und den flaschenhalter + bar ends umsonst :-/

habt ihr auch schon nen anruf bekommen oder gabs nur (m)eine Xt nabe nicht mehr

mfg moritz


----------



## mohlo (8. September 2008)

Ich habe gerade bei Canyon angerufen - Für das AM 8.0 SE sind (bisher) keine Verzögerungen bekannt - Die Bikes sollten in der 38./39. KW lieferbar sein.


----------



## mohlo (8. September 2008)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> ... wodurch sich die lieferung des am 7.0 se auf KW 48 verschiebt...



Eine Verzögerung um 10 Wochen  da wäre ich aber als Kunde  und würde


----------



## mohlo (8. September 2008)

pangu schrieb:


> was macht ihr (canyon) denn jetzt mit allen bestellungen, die schon eingegangen sind?
> 
> einfach unter den tisch kehren und darauf warten, dass die kunden die das falsche bike bekommen es wohl nicht mehr hergeben, aber dafür so sauer sind, dass sie in zukunft mit canyon nichts mehr zu tun haben wollen...
> 
> ...



*AGB canyon.com*

_Der Kaufvertrag kommt mit Erfüllung durch Canyon zu Stande, er wird also erst durch die Aushändigung der Ware gemäß Lieferschein rechtskräftig geschlossen._


----------



## rossi-0815 (8. September 2008)

Hab mir auch das 7.0 SE bestellt und eben meinen AB abgehört... mir sind fast die Ohren abgefallen. Lieferung Ende November , weil die Shimano Naben nicht geliefert werden können...

Bin jetzt am überlegen, ob es noch Sinn macht auf das Bike zu warten...


----------



## mohlo (8. September 2008)

rossi-0815 schrieb:


> Hab mir auch das 7.0 SE bestellt und eben meinen AB abgehört... mir sind fast die Ohren abgefallen. Lieferung Ende November , weil die Shimano Naben nicht geliefert werden können...
> 
> Bin jetzt am überlegen, ob es noch Sinn macht auf das Bike zu warten...



Wenn sich bei dem AM 8.0 SE herausstellen sollte, dass sich die Liefertzeit um mehr als 4 Wochen verzögert, werde ich meine Bestellung stornieren und mir ein Votec ordern.


----------



## harzbiker2 (8. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ci will mir morgen auch das 8.0 SE bestellen. Hoffentlich klappt das dann aucuz schnell mit der Lieferung. Würde auch ein weisses nehmen, obwohl ich ein kompletter "schwarzfahrer" bin....

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Conti Reifen? Sind die nicht schlechter als die Schwalbe?

Wie auch immer, werde morgen der erste sein, der dort anruft, damit das Teil auch sofort kommt...

Ich habe nur Angst, das man einen Fehler macht, wenn man nicht auf die 2009er Modelle wartet.... ich will mir jetzt was kaufen und dann muss erstmal für die nächsten 4 Jahre Ruhe sein...

Euch einen schönen Abend.

Grüße vom Harzbiker2


----------



## pangu (8. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> *AGB canyon.com*
> 
> _Der Kaufvertrag kommt mit Erfüllung durch Canyon zu Stande, er wird also erst durch die Aushändigung der Ware gemäß Lieferschein rechtskräftig geschlossen._





dann wird etwas geliefert, was ich nicht bestellt habe
und
es wird mit etwas geworben, was nicht geleistet wird

AGB hin oder her, da ist mächtig was faul.
ANGEBOTE SIND BINDEND
und einfach mal so stillschweigend nach hunderten von bestellungen den Leistungsinhalt zu verkürzen geht ja mal garnicht.


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (8. September 2008)

harzbiker2 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ci will mir morgen auch das 8.0 SE bestellen. Hoffentlich klappt das dann aucuz schnell mit der Lieferung. Würde auch ein weisses nehmen, obwohl ich ein kompletter "schwarzfahrer" bin....
> 
> ...


 

Also, ich hab mich ja auch entschieden ein neues allmountain-fully zu kaufen und bin dann bei canyon gelandet, auch in der hoffnung noch ein schnäppchen zu machen. Aber wenn mans genau nimmt sind die SEs kaum günstiger als die "normalen" Modelle. Wie hier an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben ist SE 8.0 z.b eher mit dem normalen 7.0 zu vergleichen, usw... Und wenn ich lese das manche wirklich seit monaten gewartet haben um sich ein vermeintlich günstigeres Auslaufmodell zu bestellen, wo sie jetzt nicht einmal wissen welche farbe die gabel haben wird und das jetzt eh so spät geliefert wird das dieses Jahr gar keine Fahrt mehr drin ist, dann kann ich mir ein Lachen nicht verkneifen! 
Also ich wart lieber in Ruhe die 2009er Modelle ab und wenns paar euro mehr kostet, was solls? Dafür weiss ich dann wenigstehs wann ich was bekomme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (8. September 2008)

Achja, nochwas: Ich hab im August mit den conti mountain king 2.2 nen Alpencross über 20.000 hm gefahren, kein einziger Platten, obwohl ich die supersonic variante fahre, auch ansonsten Top in allen Bereichen, da lass ich nix drauf kommen!


----------



## mohlo (8. September 2008)

pangu schrieb:


> dann wird etwas geliefert, was ich nicht bestellt habe
> und
> es wird mit etwas geworben, was nicht geleistet wird
> 
> ...



Das Recht behalten sich alle Versender vor - zumindest sollte man darauf achten, dass mind. gleichwertige Teile verbaut werden.

Zudem steht auf der Bestellbestätigung lediglich das Modell, die Farbe und die Größe - weitere Details finden sich im Katalog oder auf der Homepage.

Natürlich ist sehr fragwürdig, dass Canyon den BigAir Chamber Dämpfer beim XC SE durch einen "normalen" RP23 ersetzt.


----------



## pangu (8. September 2008)

ja ganz recht

die merkmale eines produktes zu ungunsten des kunden zu ändern und unter dem selben namen weiterzuverkaufen nenne ich täuschung oder betrug.
konkurrenten oder wettbewerbshüter würden das ganze unlauteren wettbewerb nennen

da brauche ich keine agb dafür...


----------



## mohlo (8. September 2008)

Steppenwolf_74 schrieb:


> Also, ich hab mich ja auch entschieden ein neues allmountain-fully zu kaufen und bin dann bei canyon gelandet, auch in der hoffnung noch ein schnäppchen zu machen. Aber wenn mans genau nimmt sind die SEs kaum günstiger als die "normalen" Modelle. Wie hier an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben ist SE 8.0 z.b eher mit dem normalen 7.0 zu vergleichen, usw...



Immerhin gibt es 2009er Gabel, Dämpfer und die neue Avid Elixir Bremse. Sozusagen das 2009er Nerve AM mit dem "alten" 2007/2008er Rahmen. Und nach dem derzeitigen Kenntnisstand sollen die AM 8.0 SE Modelle in den kommenden 2 Wochen geliefert werden (bisher ist nur das AM 7.0 SE auf die 48. KW verschoben).

PS: Die Gabel beim AM 8.0 SE soll schwarz sein ;-)


----------



## mohlo (8. September 2008)

pangu schrieb:


> ja ganz recht
> 
> die merkmale eines produktes zu ungunsten des kunden zu ändern und unter dem selben namen weiterzuverkaufen nenne ich täuschung.
> 
> da brauche ich keine agb dafür...



Ok... aber was soll der Händler den tun, wenn bestimmte Teile nicht mehr lieferbar sind?


----------



## pangu (9. September 2008)

kenntlich machen, ein neues produkt mit neuen merkmalen aufsetzen, die kunden informieren und für die änderung entschädigen oder gleichwertig ersetzen.

wenn aldi ein rechner für 999 in den prospekt setzt und anschliessend merkt, dass falsch kalkuliert wurde hat aldi halt pech. angebote sind bindend.

vorher nachdenken bevor man ein produkt auf den markt stellt. können ja auch nicht an der kasse das dvd-laufwerk rausschrauben, nur weil sie "einen fehler in der artikelbeschreibung" gemacht haben.


----------



## mohlo (9. September 2008)

pangu schrieb:


> kenntlich machen, ein neues produkt mit neuen merkmalen aufsetzen, die kunden informieren und für die änderung entschädigen oder gleichwertig ersetzen.



Sicherlich hätte/sollte Canyon aller Besteller darüber schriftlich/telefonisch informieren, dass hier eine Änderung/Verschlechterung vorliegt. 

Ich warte erst einmal ab, was in den nächsten 2 Wochen kommt - ansonsten freut sich Votec über meine Bestellung


----------



## harzbiker2 (9. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

so, habe gerade bei Canyon anrufen. Wollte mir ja das Am 8.0 SE in M bestellen. Sind dann wegen meinen Maßen - 168 + 80er Beinlänge auf S gekommen.

Das SE gibt es nicht mehr in S, dafür können die noch das AM 6.0 in schwarz und weiss, das Am 5.0 in weiss anbieten. Lieferzeit jeweils 10-14 Tage.

Ich habe mich für das AM 6.0 in schwarz entschieden. Soll in 10 Tagen da sein.... freu.... sicherlich, das 8er wäre auch schön, aber so habe ich noch 300 gespart...

Die neuen Modelle können ab Ende November bestellt werden, Lieferzeit kann noch nicht gesagt werden, denn die hatten wohl noch nie so viele neue Modelle.....

Ich werde berichten, wenn ich das erste mal unterwegs war.

Gruß vom harzbiker.


----------



## mohlo (9. September 2008)

Habe auch gerde nochmal mit Canyon telefoniert.

Zum Nerve AM 8.0 SE gibt es folgenden Status:

Einige 2009er Parts (Bremse, Gabel, Dämpfer, etc.) noch nicht bei Canyon eingetroffen. Die Montage verzögert sich somit auf die 38./39. KW. Man erwartet die Teile aber in den kommenden 14 Tagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AStateOfTrance (9. September 2008)

pangu schrieb:


> kenntlich machen, ein neues produkt mit neuen merkmalen aufsetzen, die kunden informieren und für die änderung entschädigen oder gleichwertig ersetzen.
> 
> wenn aldi ein rechner für 999 in den prospekt setzt und anschliessend merkt, dass falsch kalkuliert wurde hat aldi halt pech. angebote sind bindend.
> 
> vorher nachdenken bevor man ein produkt auf den markt stellt. können ja auch nicht an der kasse das dvd-laufwerk rausschrauben, nur weil sie "einen fehler in der artikelbeschreibung" gemacht haben.



Nachdem Du jetzt mehrfach geschrieben hast, dass Angebote bindend sind, sei Dir folgendes mitgeteilt: In der Juristerei unterscheidet man zwischen echtem Angebot und der sog. invitatio ad offerendum - zu deutsch: der Aufforderung, ein Angebot abzugeben. 
Dinge wie Katalogangaben, Preise in Schaufenstern etc. sind alle als invitatio zu sehen - und damit nicht bindend. Wenn das nicht so wäre, könntest Du canyon, Aldi oder wen auch immer auf Erfüllung verklagen, obwohl nichts mehr vorrätig ist.


----------



## pangu (9. September 2008)

ah ok, endlich mal einer der sich richtig auskennt ^^
nehme das mit den bindenden angeboten gerne wieder zurück, bin ja nur ein juristischer laie.

habe u.a. einfach nur daran gedacht, dass angebote wie beispielsweise in supermarktprospekten (canyon ist ja auch nur ein supermarkt) auch für einen mindestzeitraum vorrätig sein müssen.

war das nicht so, dass man aldi auf erfüllung verklagen könnte (laien-annahme), wenn sie werbung für etwas machen, das in derart geringen mengen vorhanden ist, dass es nach einer halben stunde vergriffen ist?

sie müssen doch für ein mindestmass an zeitlicher angebotserfüllung sorge tragen oder habe ich das werberechtlich falsch verstanden?


und wenn du dich schon auskennst, zurück zu dem geschäftsgebahren von canyon:

was würde denn ein (staats-)anwalt zu der thematik änderung der leistungsmerkmale nach auftragseingang sagen?


----------



## AStateOfTrance (9. September 2008)

pangu schrieb:


> ah ok, endlich mal einer der sich richtig auskennt ^^
> nehme das mit den bindenden angeboten gerne wieder zurück, bin ja nur ein juristischer laie.
> 
> habe u.a. einfach nur daran gedacht, dass angebote wie beispielsweise in supermarktprospekten (canyon ist ja auch nur ein supermarkt) auch für einen mindestzeitraum vorrätig sein müssen.
> ...




Du kannst ALDI nicht auf Erfüllung verklagen, nur weil sie zu wenig Ware vorrätig halten. Das von Dir beschriebene Verhalten kann aber einen Verstoß gegen Wettbewerbsvorschriften (UWG) darstellen und entsprechende Abmahnungen durch die Konkurrenz nach sich ziehen. Als Kunde hast Du da aber wenig bis keine Möglichkeiten.

Wegen der Änderung der Leistungsmerkmale nach Auftragseingang: Canyon schreibt zwar in seinen AGB, dass der Kaufvertrag mit Erfüllung (wenn Du Dein Bike erhältst) zustande kommt. Meiner Meinung nach ist dies aber anders, wenn etwas anderes geliefert wird als Du bestellt hast. Der ANWALT würde dann sagen, dass die (Anders-) Lieferung durch Canyon ein neues Angebot darstellt. Dies könntest Du dann annehmen (das tust Du stillschweigend, wenn Du das Bike nicht zurückschickst) oder es bleiben lassen.
Der STAATSanwalt würde Dir gar nichts sagen bzw. das Verfahren einstellen oder gar keines einleiten, weil besagtes "Geschäftsgebaren" nicht strafrechtlich relevant ist.


----------



## hopfer (9. September 2008)

Hi ich klinke mich mal ein.
Hat man den keine MÃ¶glichkeit Schadensersatz zu verlangen wegen den anderen Naben und der LieferverzÃ¶gerung?
Ich meine 50â¬ sind ja wohl kaum ein Schadensersatz oder?

LG Hopfer


----------



## simdiem (9. September 2008)

@ me the same shit. Zehn Wochen Verzögerung... Ich bin schwer am Überlegen...


----------



## tb205 (9. September 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Beginnt morgen nicht die Woche aller Wochen?
> 
> Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen!





Also ich weiß ja nicht..meine Woche aller Wochen hat sich um einige Wochen verschoben 

Gestern rief ein Mitarbeiter von Canyon an; mein bestelltes AM 7.0 SE könne nicht pünktlich geliefert werden weil die geplanten XT-Naben von Shimano angeblich nicht vor Januar lieferbar sind... Man plant derzeit mit einer DT-Swiss-Nabe (welche weiß ich leider nicht mehr). Die können aber wohl vor Mitte November auch nicht geliefert werden...
Ein abbestellen des Bikes oder der Wechsel auf ein 09er sei natürlich kein Problem!?! Hatte nach dem Satz irgendwie das Gefühl als hätte man sich bei der Produktionsplanung etwas verkalkuliert und ist jetzt froh um jeden der auf ein 09er Bike wartet oder sein 08er ganz abbestellt. Sehr seltsam das ganze...
Naja...warten wir ab was noch kommt - noch habe ich nicht abbestellt...

Drück Euch die Daumen das wenigstens Ihr noch "die Woche der Wochen" pünktlich erleben dürft...grrrrrrrr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (9. September 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> @ me the same shit. Zehn Wochen Verzögerung... Ich bin schwer am Überlegen...



Welches Modell hast Du denn bestellt? Die Nerve AM 8.0 SE haben bisher noch keine Verzögerungen!


----------



## harzbiker2 (9. September 2008)

oh oh..... mein heute bestelltes AM 6.0 hat auch die Shimano XT Naben...... http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/ausstattung.html?b=87#ausstattung

Lustig ist ja, das die "ausverkauft" schreiben, aber bei der Lieferzeitabfrage das S in schwarz in kw 39 lieferbar ist.

ich werde morgen nochmal anrufen, also entweder kw 39 (spätestens), oder gar nicht....

na dann laßt uns alle hoffen, das wir unsere bikes auch rechtzeitig bekommen!

Viele Grüße aus dem Harz


----------



## Tion (9. September 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> @ me the same shit. Zehn Wochen Verzögerung... Ich bin schwer am Überlegen...



Deswegen werde ich morgen ein Stumpjumper probefahren 
Und ich glaube das trotz der Komponenten die mal garnicht mit 
Canyon mithalten können trotzdem fasziniert sein werde ...

Mal sehen!


----------



## haske (10. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Habe auch gerde nochmal mit Canyon telefoniert.
> 
> Zum Nerve AM 8.0 SE gibt es folgenden Status:
> 
> Einige 2009er Parts (Bremse, Gabel, Dämpfer, etc.) noch nicht bei Canyon eingetroffen. Die Montage verzögert sich somit auf die 38./39. KW. Man erwartet die Teile aber in den kommenden 14 Tagen.





mohlo schrieb:


> Welches Modell hast Du denn bestellt? Die Nerve AM 8.0 SE haben bisher noch keine Verzögerungen!



Wie jetzt???


----------



## mohlo (10. September 2008)

haske schrieb:


> Wie jetzt???



Ok... keine nennenswerten Verzögerungen. max 1-2 Wochen.


----------



## curious (10. September 2008)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> habt ihr auch schon nen anruf bekommen oder gabs nur (m)eine Xt nabe nicht mehr



Ich habe den Anruf auch am Montag bekommen und meine Bestellung sofort storniert. 
Hört sich nach einer logistischen Meisterleistung an. So exotisch ist die angebotene Nabe ja nicht; sollte doch möglich sein, schneller an einen Ersatz zu kommen. Stattdessen sollte ich 10 weitere  Wochen warten. Das Fahrrad sollte diese Woche geliefert werden, es kann also nicht erst diese Woche bemerkt worden sein.
Tolle Vorstellung, Canyon ....

Wie hieß das früher ? "Auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter !"

cu Ulli


----------



## mohlo (10. September 2008)

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist "nur" das Nerve AM 7.0 SE betroffen. Die Nerve AM 8.0 SE wird wohl in der KW 38/39 montiert.

Wirklich sehr ärgerlich für die Besteller der 7.0er Version - sollte sich die 8.0er ebenfalls verzögern, werde ich auch meine Bestellung stornieren und dann bei Votec zuschlagen.

Eigentlich sollte dies mein erstes Canyon werden... naja warten wir mal ab.


----------



## harzbiker2 (10. September 2008)

habe gerade angerufen, hatte ja gestern das AM 6.0 bestellt. Für die Original Modelle haben die auch alle Teile vorrätig also auch die XT Naben etc.... meins ist wohl schon fertig  es wird noch geprüft und es kann sogar sein, das ich es diese Woche noch bekomme....



es wird auch mein erstes Canyon....


----------



## mohlo (12. September 2008)

Ich hoffe dass bald die ersten NERVE AM 8.0 SE fertig sind. Am kommenden Wochenende sind auch die "Sparbuch"-Bikes verfügbar. Meiner Meinung nach sollten die Besteller, die schon seit über 6 Wochen auf Ihr Bike warten, so schnell wie möglich beliefert werden.

Evtl. könnte ja Canyon hier eine kurze Info geben, ob zumindest die notwendigem Teile (Gabel, etc.) zwischenzeitlich eingetroffen sind?


----------



## Hösendröhn (12. September 2008)

Jo, das wäre echt super!
Ich habe für mein 8er Nerve einen Liefertermin für die Woche 37/38, und hoffe dass die Auslieferung nächste Woche erfolgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobistyle (12. September 2008)

Jep dito.

Habe auch KW 37/38 als Termin bekommen und hoffe es klappt nächste Woche.
Wobei eine Woche nun wirklich zu verkraften ist, wenn man sich mal die 10 Wochen beim 7.0er anschaut. Tut mir echt leid für alle Betroffenen...


----------



## mohlo (13. September 2008)

Langsam habe ich meine Zweifel, ob Canyon den Liefertermin für das Am 8.0 SE für die 38. KW halten kann? 
Besonders weil die dort verbaute Avid Elixir CR noch bei keinem Händler lieferbar ist.

Ich werde am Montag nochmals bei Canyon anrufen und nachfragen, ob nun alle notwendigen Teile für die Montage vorliegen.


----------



## lukrab (13. September 2008)

War heut bei Canyon in Koblenz um mir mal die Fahrräder auzuschauen. Speziell wollte ich mir mal das Nerve AM 7.0 Special Edition anschauen. Das hatten sie nicht mehr da als Vorführbike. Hab mich dann mal auf ein ES 8.0 gesetzt und muss sagen, dass ist echt ein Hammerfahrrad, allein vom Rahmen her.
Ja dann hab ich gefragt ob es das AM 7.0 SE noch gäbe. Und tatsächlich gab es dieses noch, er hat mir gesagt dass ich das letzte in der Größe M in schwarz bekommen hätte. Und das ich es so Mitte November geschickt bekommen würde. Wenn ich Glück hätte sogar noch früher. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann haben sie von Shimano eine Lieferung nicht bekommen und könnten deswegen, die Fahrräder erst später ausliefern.

mfg lukrab


----------



## pangu (13. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ich werde am Montag nochmals bei Canyon anrufen und nachfragen, ob nun alle notwendigen Teile für die Montage vorliegen.



Der Auslieferungstermin verschiebt sich pro Anruf um einen Tag


----------



## mohlo (14. September 2008)

lukrab schrieb:


> ...gesagt dass ich das letzte in der Größe M in schwarz bekommen hätte...



Welche Körpergröße und Schrittlänge hast Du denn? Konntest Du das AM in "M" probefahren?


----------



## lukrab (14. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Welche Körpergröße und Schrittlänge hast Du denn? Konntest Du das AM in "M" probefahren?



Bin 182cm groß. Schrittlänge weiß ich leider nicht. Als ich gestern da war konnte ich nur ein ES in M probefahren, was ja genau der selbe Rahmen ist.

mfg lukrab


----------



## mohlo (15. September 2008)

Für alle AM 8.0 SE-Besteller ist nun die magische 38. KW angebrochen. Ich hoffe, dass nun alle Teile für die Montage vorliegen.

Sonst...


----------



## pangu (15. September 2008)

Du kochst und putzt und machst alles, und ich sitz' in meinem Sessel und finde es gut!


----------



## mohlo (15. September 2008)

pangu schrieb:


> Du kochst und putzt und machst alles, und ich sitz' in meinem Sessel und finde es gut!



Du kannst gerne "Mutti" zu mir sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrDiesfoerg (15. September 2008)

@ mohlo: bist du jetzt heute schon mal durch die Hotline gekommen
wie ist der stand? kommen den 8 ams noch kw38? 
danke mutti


----------



## mohlo (15. September 2008)

MrDiesfoerg schrieb:


> @ mohlo: bist du jetzt heute schon mal durch die Hotline gekommen
> wie ist der stand? kommen den 8 ams noch kw38?
> danke mutti



Habe vor einer Stunde dort angerufen und bin auch zu einem Mitarbeiter durchgekommen. Dieser konnte mir nur sagen, dass keine "Verzögerungen" im System eingetragen sind - man kann also davon ausgehen, dass die AM 8.0 SE in dieser Woche montiert werden. 

Naja, ich werde aber am Do. noch mal bei Canyon anrufen. 

Schönen Gruß
Eure Mutti!


----------



## tobistyle (15. September 2008)

Mutti, danke schön für die Infos!!

Wenn wir dich nich hätten...


----------



## simdiem (15. September 2008)

Da neue Woche kann ich nur sagen noch 9 Wochen verbleibend... *Würg*
glaub mir wird schlecht.
Man könnte auch sagen ich warte nun schon 11 wochen!


----------



## mohlo (15. September 2008)

tobistyle schrieb:


> Mutti, danke schön für die Infos!!
> 
> Wenn wir dich nich hätten...



_Hast du eine Mutter, so hast du immer Butter.
Mutter ist die beste Frau.
Und der Schrank ist immer voll Butter.
Mutter hat die schönsten Kleider.
Und der Schrank ist immer voll, voll mit Butter für das Butterbrot.

Hast du eine Mutter dann hast du immer lecker Essen zu Hause und auf der Arbeit.
Hast du eine Mutter, sie schmiert dir ein Brot.
Besser als wenn du eine geschmiert kriegst, denn das tut sehr weh.

Hast du eine Mutter dann hast du immer Butter.
Mutter ist die beste Frau.
Hast du eine Mutter, dann hast du immer Butter für das Butterbrot.
Sie schmiert es dir, wenn du es verlangst.
Sie schmiert es gut mit Wurst oder Käse. Wurst oder Käse. Teewurst, Leberwurst oder Käse.

Hast du eine Mutter so hast du immer Butter im Schrank, im Schrank, im Schrank. _


----------



## simdiem (15. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> _Hast du eine Mutter, so hast du immer Butter.
> Mutter ist die beste Frau.
> Und der Schrank ist immer voll Butter.
> Mutter hat die schönsten Kleider.
> ...



 das was du da geraucht hast brauch ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukrab (15. September 2008)

Also ich mach das so. Ich versuch einfach zu vergessen, dass ich eins bestellt hab und wenn es dann kommt ist die Freude um so größer.

Aber...ich glaub das wird nicht klappen .

mfg lukrab


----------



## nudel (15. September 2008)

Ich glaube er mag Helge Schneider^^


----------



## Tion (15. September 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Da neue Woche kann ich nur sagen noch 9 Wochen verbleibend... *Würg*
> glaub mir wird schlecht.
> Man könnte auch sagen ich warte nun schon 11 wochen!



Sehr sehr schade, ich wollte gerne noch ein paar Sonnentage mitnehmen und habe meines heute abbestellt  Aber vielleicht freut sich jemand des noch ein Am 7.0 Se verfügbar ist 

Hauptsache mein Ausweichbike ist zum We ready


----------



## rossi-0815 (16. September 2008)

> Hauptsache mein Ausweichbike ist zum We ready


 
Was hast du denn als "Ausweichbike"?


----------



## pangu (16. September 2008)

räder raten:

ich setze auf das stage von radon

alternativ hat er evtl ein amspro125 von cube


----------



## mohlo (16. September 2008)

So, Mutti hat heute nochmals bei Canyon angerufen ;-) Nach kurzer Rückfrage des Mitarbeiters bei der Montage sagte er mir, dass die Nerve AM 8.0 SE diese Woche montiert werden, allerdings wohl erst ab nächster Woche abholbereit sind bzw. ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Hösendröhn (16. September 2008)

@ mohlo: DANKE für die Info


----------



## lukrab (16. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> So, Mutti hat heute nochmals bei Canyon angerufen ;-) Nach kurzer Rückfrage des Mitarbeiters bei der Montage sagte er mir, dass die Nerve AM 8.0 SE diese Woche montiert werden, allerdings wohl erst ab nächster Woche abholbereit sind bzw. ausgeliefert werden.



Gilt das selbe für die AM 7.0 SE? Oder stimmt da der Termin Mitte November?

mfg lukrab


----------



## mohlo (16. September 2008)

lukrab schrieb:


> Gilt das selbe für die AM 7.0 SE? Oder stimmt da der Termin Mitte November?
> 
> mfg lukrab



Lieferzeit AM 7.0 SE => 48. KW


----------



## Ghoosa (16. September 2008)

KW 52, dann mit rotem Schleifchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tion (16. September 2008)

rossi-0815 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn als "Ausweichbike"?



Ich habe mir ein Specialized Enduro SL 2008 gegönnt ... mußte zwar einige $$$ drauflegen aber das Bike ist einfach der Brüller. Eine Ausfahrt und es war um mich geschehen.


----------



## tobistyle (16. September 2008)

Na da kann ich auch nur zu gratulieren!

Das Enduro SL ist ein herrliches Spassgerät. Bin ich selbst auch schon gefahren und war ebenfalls begeistert. Viel Spass damit!


----------



## Tion (16. September 2008)

tobistyle schrieb:


> Na da kann ich auch nur zu gratulieren!
> 
> Das Enduro SL ist ein herrliches Spassgerät. Bin ich selbst auch schon gefahren und war ebenfalls begeistert. Viel Spass damit!



Vielen Dank! Ich hoffe mal des es vor KW52 geliefert wird 
Und allen die noch warten (müssen :\) drück ich die Daumen das alles glatt geht und alle viel  Spaß mit den SE Modellen haben!

Gruß
Tion


----------



## lukrab (16. September 2008)

Also mir hat man am Samstag gesagt, dass es voraussichtlich in der 47 KW geliefert wird und wenn ich Glück hab sogar früher. Wo habt ihr das den her mit der 52 KW. Weil irgendwie würde ich noch gerne vor Weihnachten mein MTB haben. Ich weiss nicht warum, aber irgendwie muss man bei diesem Sport sehr geduldig sein .

mfg rayman


----------



## Tion (16. September 2008)

lukrab schrieb:


> Also mir hat man am Samstag gesagt, dass es voraussichtlich in der 47 KW geliefert wird und wenn ich Glück hab sogar früher. Wo habt ihr das den her mit der 52 KW. Weil irgendwie würde ich noch gerne vor Weihnachten mein MTB haben. Ich weiss nicht warum, aber irgendwie muss man bei diesem Sport sehr geduldig sein .
> 
> mfg rayman



Die KW52 ist vielleicht falsch .. Sorry. Mitte November ist wohl eher KW47. 
Bezieht (oder bezog) sich alles auf das Nerve AM 7.0 SE. Da gibt es dieses Nabenproblem, das die XT's nicht verfügbar sind.


----------



## tobistyle (17. September 2008)

Servus an alle Wartenden!

Ich hab schlechte Nachrichten!!

Hab gerade mit Canyon telefoniert und nachgefragt wie es mit der Montage des AM 8.0 SE voran geht. Der extrem hilfsbereite Herr am Telefon war sehr bemüht, mir zu helfen und hat mich nach Rücksprache mit der Montage und dem Einkauf zurück gerufen
!
Also für das AM 8.0 SE sind noch nicht alles Komponenten bei Canyon eingetroffen. Deshalb verzögert sich die Endmontage auf KW 39 und der Versand kann durchaus bis KW 40 dauern. Er meinte ich soll Anfang nächste Woche noch mal anrufen und nachfragen wie es denn nun ist.
Bin mal gespannt ob das klappt. Sonst kann ich meinen Urlaub knicken

Bis dann...

Gruß Tobi


----------



## haske (17. September 2008)

Oh Mann das gibts doch nich. Ich warte auch aufs AM8.0 SE. Wenn det nich vor meiner Dolomitentour Woche 40 kommt kann ichs gleich abbestellen und mir stattdessen Skier kaufen. In den Bergen ists eh schon ziemlich kalt geworden.


----------



## tobistyle (17. September 2008)

Na da kann ich mitfühlen

Ich will Ende KW 40, am 2.10., in die schweizer Zentralalpen und Tessin und da muss das Bike da sein! Ich hab da zum Glück noch paar Tage mehr als Du, aber kann auch knapp werden. Zumindest eine Fahrt vor der Alpentour wäre nicht schlecht zum einbremsen und checken ob alles geht.

Naja, ich warte und hoffe dass die fehlenden Parts bald kommen.


----------



## mohlo (17. September 2008)

tobistyle schrieb:


> ...für das AM 8.0 SE sind noch nicht alle Komponenten bei Canyon eingetroffen. Deshalb verzögert sich die Endmontage auf KW 39 und der Versand kann durchaus bis KW 40 dauern...



Das ist absolut lächerlich! Ich finde es sehr schade, dass man jedesmal eine andere Auskunft am Telefon erhält.

Sollte Mitte nächster Woche nicht feststehen wann das AM 8.0 SE montiert wird, werde ich meine Bestellung definitiv stornieren und mein Geld bei einem anderen Händler ausgeben. 

Leider scheint auch Canyon kein Interesse zu haben, die Besteller hier im Forum zu informieren. Warum bloß!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobistyle (17. September 2008)

Ja, finde ich auch schade, aber wahrscheinlich werden die bei Canyon genauso von ihren Lieferanten FOX, DT, SRAM... vertröstet wie wir am Telefon. Das ist aber trotzdem keine Ausrede...
Mal wieder ein Post von Herrn Staab und Infos zur Lage wäre schon nett. 

Ich hätte das Bike wahrscheinlich nicht bestellt, wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass es so spät kommt...


----------



## simdiem (17. September 2008)

Was soll ich sagen ^^. Wollt KW 38 39 den Schwarzwald rocken. Meine einzigen 2 freien Wochen im ganzen Sommer. kw40 geht das Studium weiter. Wir können ja fast schon wetten abschließen, dass das am 8 se auch erst zum Zeitpunkt des am 7 se ausgeliefert wird. ^^.  so solidaritätshalber *fg*

Grüßle. Simon


----------



## rossi-0815 (17. September 2008)

Ich habe meine Bestellung gestern Abend storniert! Also, wer ein AM 7.0 SE (Größe L) sucht, hat vieleicht Glück doch noch eins zu bekommen... Wollte eigentlich auch Anfang Oktober ne Woche in den Harz fahren, aber das macht sich ohne Bike schlecht... 

Wenn ich das mit dem 8.0 SE lese, möchte ich bezweifeln, das das 7.0 SE "schon" in der KW 48 kommt!?! Eventuell verzögert sich die Lieferung der Ersatznaben auch noch und dann haben wir den Salat...

Naja, 2009 ist auch nicht mehr lang hin... ärgerlich find ich es trotzdem.


----------



## tobistyle (17. September 2008)

Mal ne andere Frage:
Wann geht denn die neu HP mit den neuen Bikes online? Hat mich eben ein Kollege gefragt


----------



## mohlo (17. September 2008)

tobistyle schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage:
> Wann geht denn die neu HP mit den neuen Bikes online? Hat mich eben ein Kollege gefragt



November/Dezember


----------



## Jaymano75 (17. September 2008)

Hi,
habe mir am Samstag ein Nerve XC 7.0 SE bestellt. Laut Bestellbestätigung ist der Liefertermin 38/39KW. Kann man davon aus gehen das der Termin klappt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pangu (18. September 2008)

ja


----------



## haske (18. September 2008)

Ich hab auch gerade stoniert. Das Bike bringt mir nichts mehr dieses Jahr. Ich arbeite zur Zeit in der Schweiz und jetzt wirds hier echt schon richtig Herbst. Von meinen 2 Wochen Urlaub könnte ich noch maximal eine biken...(wenn der Liefertermin passen würde...). Das wars dann wohl mit grossen Touren. Da rocke ich den Winter durch lieber noch mein altes, aber zuverlässigen HT und gönne mir nächstes Jahr nen Fully - vllt mit Hammerschmidt (hab ja jetzt Zeit zum sparen). 

Weiss jemand vllt, wo man noch ein Tourenskischäppchen von 08 abgreifen kann???


----------



## Tion (18. September 2008)

haske schrieb:


> Ich hab auch gerade stoniert. Das Bike bringt mir nichts mehr dieses Jahr. Ich arbeite zur Zeit in der Schweiz und jetzt wirds hier echt schon richtig Herbst. Von meinen 2 Wochen Urlaub könnte ich noch maximal eine biken...(wenn der Liefertermin passen würde...). Das wars dann wohl mit grossen Touren. Da rocke ich den Winter durch lieber noch mein altes, aber zuverlässigen HT und gönne mir nächstes Jahr nen Fully - vllt mit Hammerschmidt (hab ja jetzt Zeit zum sparen).
> 
> Weiss jemand vllt, wo man noch ein Tourenskischäppchen von 08 abgreifen kann???



Bei Specialized ^^


----------



## Jaymano75 (18. September 2008)

Hi,
war heute bei Canyon in Koblenz, haben dort ein Rad abgeholt (Yellowstone 5.0 / Sparbuch Aktion). Hat alles toll geklappt.
Dabei habe ich an der EingangsTür ein Schild gelesen, mit dem Hinweis, dass vom 01.10.-07.10. wegen Inventur der Verkauf in Koblenz und die telefonisch Auskunft nicht bestetzt sein werden. Hoffe mal mein Nerve XC 7.0 SE kommt vorher....


----------



## tobistyle (19. September 2008)

Das wärs ja noch. Die machen Inventur und lassen unsere halbfertigen Bikes in der Montage hängen... 

Ich hoffe dass bis dahin wenigstens die AM 8.0 SEs ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## mohlo (19. September 2008)

tobistyle schrieb:


> Das wärs ja noch. Die machen Inventur und lassen unsere halbfertigen Bikes in der Montage hängen...
> 
> Ich hoffe dass bis dahin wenigstens die AM 8.0 SEs ausgeliefert werden.



Das habe ich mir auch gerade gedacht. Nach einem weiteren Telefonat mit Canyon sagte man mir gestern, dass immer noch nicht alle Teile da sind,  die Montage kann sich unter Umständen bis in die 40. KW verzögern. Sollten tatsächlich die 8.0 SE während der Inventurphase "geparkt" werden, können die das Bike gerne behalten!


----------



## simdiem (19. September 2008)

Ich hab mir heut morgen das 7.0se abbestellt und mir stattdessen ein 8.0se in weiss und größe M (das von haske) bestellt. Man sagte mir dass die Auslieferung ende diesen Monats stattfinden soll. D.h die haben jetzt Zeit das bike innerhalb von 1,5 Wochen, max 2 auszuliefern. Wenn sie es bis dahin nicht auf die Reihe bekommen haben, dann werde ich es definitiv für dieses Jahr sein lassen!


----------



## haske (20. September 2008)

Na simdiem da wünsch ich dir viel Glück. 
Ich werd mir nächstes Jahr ein AM kaufen. Hammerschmidt wär nätürlich der Brüller...


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (20. September 2008)

Ich versteh eh nicht warum sich hier soviele noch von canyon hinhalten lassen. Die Saison is doch eh vorbei, die neuen bikes sind vorgestellt, da wartet man doch höchstens noch drauf das die 2009er Modelle auch endlich zu bestellen sind?


----------



## mohlo (20. September 2008)

Steppenwolf_74 schrieb:


> Ich versteh eh nicht warum sich hier soviele noch von canyon hinhalten lassen. Die Saison is doch eh vorbei, die neuen bikes sind vorgestellt, da wartet man doch höchstens noch drauf das die 2009er Modelle auch endlich zu bestellen sind?



Und wenn die 2009er Modelle evtl. 300-400 EUR mehr kosten?! Bei den SE Modellen werden ja bereits 2009er Parts (Gabel, Bemse, Dämpfer, etc.) verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (20. September 2008)

Also ich habe mich auch vorallem wegen der anstehenden Preiserhöhung (Shimano ca.20% laut Aussage eines Canyon Mitarbeiters) jetzt noch für ein SE Modell entschieden. Kann natürlich auch nur Panikmache sein, aber wollte eh auch im Herbst noch biken.


----------



## knuspi (20. September 2008)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich auch vorallem wegen der anstehenden Preiserhöhung (Shimano ca.20% laut Aussage eines Canyon Mitarbeiters) jetzt noch für ein SE Modell entschieden. Kann natürlich auch nur Panikmache sein, aber wollte eh auch im Herbst noch biken.



Die von Canyon wollen ja auch noch ihre alten Rahmen weg bekommen


----------



## simdiem (20. September 2008)

Danke Haske. Ja also das ich jetzt wie schon geschrieben auch meine letzte Chance. Ich "will" auch noch dieses Jahr ein Bike, weil ich auch etwas Schiss vor der Preiserhöhung habe. 200-400 Euro mehr, ist halt schon nicht zu verachten...

Gruß simon


----------



## Hösendröhn (21. September 2008)

...und die Optik (ist ja immer eine Geschmakssache). Ich finde die 2008er Rahmen sehen derber aus. da stehe (und hoffentlich sitze ich bald) drauf!


----------



## simdiem (21. September 2008)

jep da muss ich dir auf jeden fall zustimmen. Ich finde optisch den 2008er Rahmen auch schöner. Der Winkel zwischen Sitz -und Kettenstrebe ist größer. und die Wippe sitzt weiter oben.


----------



## mohlo (21. September 2008)

Hösendröhn schrieb:


> ...und die Optik (ist ja immer eine Geschmakssache). Ich finde die 2008er Rahmen sehen derber aus. da stehe (und hoffentlich sitze ich bald) drauf!



Ich finde den 2008er Rahmen auch schicker - der sieht nicht so filigran aus wie der 2009er!


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (21. September 2008)

ohh ich will das bike endlich haben 
letzte woche war sooo geiles wetter bei uns. ich hät jeden tag biken können  ich hoffe es stimmt, dass sie es wenigstens bis monatsende schaffen ...


----------



## thomasbee (21. September 2008)

Hallo. 

für die Liebhaber der 2008er AM Rahmen möchte ich dezent auf meine Anzeige im Bikemarkt hinweisen
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=134263

thomas


----------



## mohlo (22. September 2008)

Ich konnte es mal wieder nicht lassen...  und habe gerade erneut bei Canyon angerufen.

Zumindest liegt für mein bestelltes Nerve AM 8.0 SE kein "grünes Licht" vor. Der wirklich sehr freundliche und hilfsbereite Mitarbeiter will sich in der Disposition erkundigen und mir bis morgen eine Info zum Status der Montage (Teile alle vollständig?) per eMail geben.

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass ich bis zum Wochenende das Bike in Koblenz abholen kann - ansonsten droht ja ab dem 1.10. die Inventur seitens Canyon für weitere Verzögerungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (22. September 2008)

hey mohlo

Bin mal gespannt ob du eine Mail bekommst und wenn ja was da drinn steht. Wie war das... wird bis Ende des Monats ausgeliefert... Wir werden sehen ob Canyon diesmal ihren Termin halbwegs halten kann. Oder vielleicht kann ja wieder ein böser Nabenhersteller nicht liefern.


----------



## mohlo (22. September 2008)

So, Mutti hat mal wieder brandheiße News aus Koblenz...

Kam eben per eMail:

_...laut unserer Disposition treffen die letzten benötigten Teile am Mittwoch ein, die Montage sollte am Freitag abgeschlossen und die Bikes Anfang kommender
Woche auf dem Weg zum Kunden bzw. in den Showroom sein.

Ich bitte nochmals, die Verzögerung und unklare Informationslage zu
entschuldigen, die kurzfristigen Nachbestellungen ließen leider keine
genaueren Angaben zu..._

Das liest sich doch hervorragend ;-)


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (22. September 2008)

Das ist doch mal Musik in meinen Ohren 
ich hoffe einfach mal, dass das jetzt nicht wieder die "Meinung" eines einzelnen war und das sie es wirklich bis Freitag schaffen zu montieren.
Hab noch ne Frage: Beim Zusammenbau des Rades ist mit Sicherheit ein Drehmomentschlüssel unverzichtbar. Weiß jemand welche Bandbreite von Nm man braucht? Hab einen fürs Auto, wollt mir jetzt nicht unbedingt nen neuen kaufen ...


----------



## mohlo (22. September 2008)

MrDiesfoerg schrieb:


> Hab noch ne Frage: Beim Zusammenbau des Rades ist mit Sicherheit ein Drehmomentschlüssel unverzichtbar. Weiß jemand welche Bandbreite von Nm man braucht? Hab einen fürs Auto, wollt mir jetzt nicht unbedingt nen neuen kaufen ...



*Fahrradhandbuch Mountainbike Download (PDF 1,5 MB)* => Seite 76 bis 78


----------



## simdiem (22. September 2008)

Hey mohlo.
Danke für die Antwort! Allerdings werd ich mich erst freuen wenn ich das Bike in den Händen halte.
Gruß simon


----------



## harzbiker2 (23. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

sagt mal, welchen Drehmomentschlüssel würdet Ihr empfehlen? Und wleches Werkzeug, gerade für den Zusammenbau?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (23. September 2008)

harzbiker2 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> sagt mal, welchen Drehmomentschlüssel würdet Ihr empfehlen? Und wleches Werkzeug, gerade für den Zusammenbau?
> 
> Danke!



Ich kann den "BBB BTL-52 TorqueFix" nur empfehlen. Habe ihn mir selber zugelegt und bin zufrieden damit. Er hat mehrere Nüsse (nennt man doch so ?) und einen guten Einsatzbereich von 2-24 Nm. Also deckt das Teil die wichtigsten Sachen am bike ab.


----------



## simdiem (24. September 2008)

Hab grad nochmal bei Canyon angerufen. Nach aktuellem Stand sollen die am 8.0 se diese Woche montiert und nächste Woche verschickt werden.
Ausser dem am 7.0se soll es auch große Verzörgerungen bei dem XC3 geben, sagte der Telefondienstmitarbeiter.

Noja wir werden sehen. Vorfreude ist ja bekanntermaßen die schönste. Aber langsam reichts ^^ *fg*
Gruß Simon


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. September 2008)

Kauft euch blos kein Saisonende-Modell (z.B. Nerve XC 8.0 Pro), denn da schrauben die nur den übriggebliebenen Schrott der Vorsaison drauf.

Ich habe nur Probleme mit dem Teil... Hinterfelge nach harmloser Tour kaputt (wurde nicht von Canyon ersetzt >100 EUR Kosten für mich), die vordere Bremsscheibe schleift dauernd, der Schaltwerkskäfig ist zu kurz für die Übersetzung usw... echt übelst!
Der unaussprechlich schlechte Service treibt dann zusätzlich das Agressionspotential gegen die Firma in schwindelerregende Höhen.
Ich hab selten so ein zusammengefrickeltes Rad erlebt wie die Canyon Modelle, die zum Ende der Saison angeboten werden.
Kann nur dringend abraten! Zahlt lieber beim seriösen Händler um die Ecke ein paar Euro mehr und spart euch den Streß.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. September 2008)

Lalala. ...

Ich habe eins SE, zwei Freunde haben ein SE. Insgesamt locker 6000km drauf und nichts, aber auch gar nichts defekt.

Also: Danke für deinen Hinweis, jeder mag sich selbst ne Meinung bilden.

PS: Ein Schaltwerkskäfig ist nicht zu kurz, nur weil groß-groß nicht geht.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. September 2008)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Lalala. ...
> 
> Ich habe eins SE, zwei Freunde haben ein SE. Insgesamt locker 6000km drauf und nichts, aber auch gar nichts defekt.
> 
> ...




Hier nur ein Ausschnitt aus der Reihe der Unglaublichkeiten, die sich Canyon bei meinem Bike geleistet hat:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=358803

Ich kann nur wiederholen, für mich gibt es nie wieder so ein unprofessionell zusammengefrickeltes Versender-Bike!


----------



## hopfer (24. September 2008)

wie so willst du Groß Groß Schalten bzw. Klein Klein?
das ist doch schmari


----------



## simdiem (24. September 2008)

Dass bei den Sparbuchmodellen einiges zusammengeklopft wird, kann man an der Aufstellung erkennen. Allerdings sind das hier die SE- modelle die meiner Meinung nach schon ziemlich durchdacht sind.

Gruß Simon


----------



## mohlo (24. September 2008)

Ich gerade noch mal bei Canyon angerufen. Laut Montage wollen die mit den AM 8.0 SE Modellen bis Freitag fertig werden. Ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich das Bike am Samstag vormittag abholen können ;-) Dann gibt es erste Bilder von dem Teil hier im Forum!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. September 2008)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich kann nur wiederholen, für mich gibt es nie wieder so ein unprofessionell zusammengefrickeltes Versender-Bike!


Alle vier Canyons die ich bis jetzt aus der Kiste (oder mit aus der Kiste) geholt habe waren sauber assembliert, gut ausgestattet, mit Details (Strebenschutz, Schlagschutzaufkleber, Scheuerschutzaufkleber) ausgestattet.

Konnte leider von Gefrickel nichts erkennen. Schade auch.

Tip für Dich: Kauf beim Händler, wenn du meinst das du es da besser bekommst. Aber vergiss nicht auch da zu meckern, wenn es mal nicht klappt.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. September 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> wie so willst du Groß Groß Schalten bzw. Klein Klein?
> das ist doch schmari



Klar ist das Unsinn und man sollte sowas vermeiden. Aber bei einem vernünftig konfigurierten MTB muß das zumindest möglich sein, ohne dass einem möglicherweise das Schaltwerk um die Ohren fliegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobistyle (24. September 2008)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Konnte leider von Gefrickel nichts erkennen. Schade auch.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stromberg (24. September 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> wie so willst du Groß Groß Schalten bzw. Klein Klein?
> das ist doch schmari


Das sehen Rennfahrer anders, gerade groß-groß wird gern über kurze Wellen gefahren. Bei meinem Ultimate CF war die Kette so kurz, dass ab dem 26er entweder Schatwerk oder Schaltauge Schaden genommen hätten. 

Sonst war allerdings alles top und inzwischen ist auch ne längere Kette drauf.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. September 2008)

Ich denke ich habe einfach ein Montags-Bike erwischt.

Richtig verbittert bin ich auch mehr über die schlechte und mittlerweile scheinbar wenig kulante Garantieabwicklung.
Auf die Felge durfte ich 6 Wochen(!!!) warten, bei einem guten Händler hätte das keine 48 Stunden gedauert und ich wär nach 10 Minuten mit einem Leihlaufrad aus dem Laden spaziert.
Das ist halt der Preis für das Billigheimertum!


----------



## hopfer (24. September 2008)

welche felge war drauf
bzw. welche Laufräder?
und was hast du gemacht als es passiert ist?

LG Hopfer


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. September 2008)

@hopfer:
Das war eine DT Swiss XR4.1d mit DT Swiss 240er Naben, eigentlich ein als robust und hochwertig geltendes Laufrad.
Wobei in einer der letzten Bike-Zeitschriften die bei DT Swiss durchgehend miserabel ungleichmäßige Einspeichung gerügt wurde.

Mir ist nach einer harmlosen Tour aufgefallen, dass ich einen Achter im Hinterrad hab. Von außen war der Felge nix anzusehen, also dachte ich mir das lässt sich bestimmt wieder zentrieren. Der lokale Händler meinte allerdings, dass der Schaden irreparabel sei, da die Speichenspannung eh schon im Grenzbereich liegt. Ein andere Kunde von ihm hatte interessanterweise erst eine Woche vorher exakt das gleiche Phänomen bei einer DT Swiss Felge.
Canyon meinte nur dass der Schaden durch äußere Einwirkung entstanden ist (klar, wie auch sonst?) und stellte mir über 100 Euro für die Reparatur in Rechnung.

Meiner Meinung nach eine Riesenfrechheit, da das Bike absolut unfallfrei war, ich nie einen Reifenwechsel durchgeführt hatte (war erst 400km gefahren) und ich bis dahin mit dem Bike nur Touren gefahren bin, die ich mir auch mit meinem Stadtrad zutrauen würde. Der Kunde von meinem lokalen Händler hat die Felge natürlich kostenlos ersetzt bekommen.
Seitdem habe ich mir geschworen nie wieder einen Cent an Canyon zu bezahlen, meine Freundin wird ihr Bike auch woanders kaufen obwohl wir schon mit einem Canyon geliebäugelt hatten.

Die Art und Weise wie heutzutage viele Firmen mit ihren Kunden umgehen (teilweise mit irrwitzigen Schuldzuweisungen) kotzt mich einfach nur an, da hätte man große Lust eine Rechtsschutzversicherung abzuschließen.


----------



## hopfer (24. September 2008)

interessant ich habe 30â¬ bekommen obwohl ich mit meiner Felge DT 5.1d 
an einem Felsen HÃ¤ngengeblieben bin ich hatte also eine Riesen Delle in der felge welche fÃ¼r den Lack schaden zu GroÃ sei sagte der Canyon Mitarbeiter und daher hat er auf schlecht Verarbeitung geschlossen.

LG Hopfer


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. September 2008)

Ich überlege eh noch einen Brief an die Geschäftsleitung von Canyon zu schreiben und den Fall zu schildern, weil ich mich von diesem Laden nicht verarschen lassen will.
Tja, da hast du wohl echt mehr Glück mit dem zuständigen Mitarbeiter gehabt als ich


----------



## simdiem (24. September 2008)

Jungs wir sollten uns überlegen wer morgen anruft um zu fragen ob die AM8.0 SE schon montiert werden..


----------



## simdiem (24. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich das Bike am Samstag vormittag abholen können ;-) Dann gibt es erste Bilder von dem Teil hier im Forum!



Mach mal halblang. gaaaanz langsam. Wer wird denn hier so optimistisch sein  nachher stehste in Koblenz und es heisst April April, wir wissen nicht wer Ihnen gesagt hat, dass ihr Bike fertig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (25. September 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Jungs wir sollten uns überlegen wer morgen anruft um zu fragen ob die AM8.0 SE schon montiert werden..



Die werden seit Mittwoch montiert und sollen alle am Freitag fertig sein. Danach werden die Räder für den Verkauf vorbereitet. Rechnungsfakturierung, etc.


----------



## mohlo (25. September 2008)

So... mal alle, die auf Ihr AM 8.0 ES warten, tief einatmen! 

Ich habe vor 5 Minuten bei Canyon angerufen, um nachzufragen, ob ich am Freitag/Samstag mein AM 8.0 SE in Koblenz abholen kann.

Nach ca. 15 Minuten Wartezeit in der Telefonschleife meldete sich ein sehr bemühter und hilfsbereiter Mitarbeiter.

Jetzt die schlechte Nachricht: DT-Swiss hat die falschen Laufräder geliefert. Diese passen nicht in die vordere 15mm Steckachse. Die Montage verzögert sich dadurch um weitere 4 Wochen (43. KW)  Da fragt man sich echt, wo die Dinger her kommen, wenn die 4 Wochen Lieferzeit haben?!

Mann bin ich sauer! Hätte ich doch mal auf meine Freunde bzgl. der langen Lieferzeiten bei Canyon gehört und direkt bei Votec bestellt. Ich könnte :kotz: besonders, weil ich jetzt meinen (Bike-)urlaub auf eigene Kosten stornieren darf!

Nie wieder Canyon!


----------



## tobistyle (25. September 2008)

Tach!

Hab auch gerade den Anruf von Canyon bekommen, dass die falschen Laufräder geliefert wurden. Ich packs echt nicht! Wie kkönne die falsche Laufräder liefern bzw bauen!?!?!?  Da ist doch nix schweres dran, Felgen, Nippel Speichen und eben die Naben für die 15mm Achse. Uhren können die Schweizer zusammen klopfen, aber ein Laufrad aus den paar Teilen nich - ioch kotz gleich :kotz: Arbeiten bei den Bike-Firmen denn nur Vollpfosten  oder wie kann sowas passieren? 

Ich bin jetzt schwer am überlegen, ob ich storniere. Was bringt mir ein neues Bike im November? Da kann ich dann gleich eins der neuen Saison bestellen - nicht von Canyon vertsteht sich.

DANKE CANYON und DT  TOLLE LEISTUNG - Ganz groß 

Ich geh jetzt mal eins trinken, sonst hält man das ja nict aus...cheers


----------



## mohlo (25. September 2008)

tobistyle schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> Hab auch gerade den Anruf von Canyon bekommen, dass die falschen Laufräder geliefert wurden. Ich packs echt nicht! Wie kkönne die falsche Laufräder liefern bzw bauen!?!?!?  Da ist doch nix schweres dran, Felgen, Nippel Speichen und eben die Naben für die 15mm Achse. Uhren können die Schweizer zusammen klopfen, aber ein Laufrad aus den paar Teilen nich - ioch kotz gleich :kotz: Arbeiten bei den Bike-Firmen denn nur Vollpfosten  oder wie kann sowas passieren?
> 
> ...



Ich fahre morgen zu Votec und bestelle mir dort ein Bike. Super Service, keine langen Wartezeiten in der Telefonschleife und für die Erstinspektion gibt es von denen sogar einen Gutschein bis 50 EUR für den Händler meines Vertrauens.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. September 2008)

Canyon scheint völlig überfordert.
Meinen nächsten Garantiefall (zu kurzer Schaltwerkskäfig) haben Sie per Mail nach etlichen Tagen nicht beantwortet.
Ich werd wohl morgen anrufen, auch wenn ich mir vorstellen kann dass es schwer wird durchzukommen.

Ich hasse mich mittlerweile für mein dämliches Billigheimertum. Und in der Gegend schließt ein lokaler Kult-Radladen nach dem anderen


----------



## thomasbee (25. September 2008)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Und in der Gegend schließt ein lokaler Kult-Radladen nach dem anderen



Wasn das für ne Gegend?

.t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tion (25. September 2008)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Canyon scheint völlig überfordert.
> Meinen nächsten Garantiefall (zu kurzer Schaltwerkskäfig) haben Sie per Mail nach etlichen Tagen nicht beantwortet.
> Ich werd wohl morgen anrufen, auch wenn ich mir vorstellen kann dass es schwer wird durchzukommen.
> 
> Ich hasse mich mittlerweile für mein dämliches Billigheimertum. Und in der Gegend schließt ein lokaler Kult-Radladen nach dem anderen



Naja obwohl ich sagen muß das die Komponenten schon der Hammer sind!
Aber auch ne Nummer drunter ist ein Bike geil - und der Service vor Ort stimmt. Einschicken ist auf jeden Fall mal fürn Popo :\


----------



## pangu (25. September 2008)

mein nerve xc wird in S schon geproddet und wird hoffentlich morgen bis M durch die linie gehen. werde dann samstag nach koblenz fahren und es abholen.

tut mir leid für die am-besteller. drückt mir die daumen, dass es noch klappt das wochenende, sonst muss ich ärmster das wochenende als alternativprogramm noch aufs oktoberfest fahren.


----------



## Tion (25. September 2008)

Ich drück die Daumen - bin leider auch ein geprellter Am 7.0 SE besteller gewesen ... aber ich muss sagen canyon ist da kulant und weg ist die bestellung. würde mal gerne wissen was denen da an umsatz weg geht wenn sich nun viele nach anderen bikes umsehen (müssen).


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (25. September 2008)

kann man da irgendeine entschädigung erwarten? 
Ich mein wenn sowas passiert muss einem der "Herstller" ja irgendwie entgegenkommen


----------



## Tion (25. September 2008)

MrDiesfoerg schrieb:


> kann man da irgendeine entschädigung erwarten?
> Ich mein wenn sowas passiert muss einem der "Herstller" ja irgendwie entgegenkommen



Joa da gibt es dann die Dämpfer Pumpe für low oder sowas - aber nicht die Welt.


----------



## tobistyle (25. September 2008)

Mir hat man am Telefon nen freien Versand angeboten  Ich musste kurz trocken lachen, dann den Kerl fragen, ob das ernst gemeint war. 

Das Problem ist, dass die ihre Bikes trotzdem an Mann bringen, auch wenn jetzt welche abspringen. Ob wir als Kunden verloren gehen ist denen ziemlich wurschd. Dann krieg halt jemand anderes mein Bike - Ich werd mir die Tage auf alle Fälle was anderes suchen. Gibts ne menge andere Bikes die was taugen.


----------



## simdiem (25. September 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Mach mal halblang. gaaaanz langsam. Wer wird denn hier so optimistisch sein  nachher stehste in Koblenz und es heisst April April, wir wissen nicht wer Ihnen gesagt hat, dass ihr Bike fertig ist



Was ich nicht sagte. Was ich nicht sagte. Ey das gibt es doch nicht... Morgen werde ich mal die Läden abklappern und Alternativen suchen.

Falls es die gibt...


----------



## Tion (25. September 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Was ich nicht sagte. Was ich nicht sagte. Ey das gibt es doch nicht... Morgen werde ich mal die Läden abklappern und Alternativen suchen.
> 
> Falls es die gibt...



Auf jeden Fall  Lots off - Speci Pitch z.b.


----------



## rossi-0815 (25. September 2008)

Hab mein 7.0 SE vor ein paar Tagen storniert und mir heute nen Nerve ES 8.0 Sondermodell aus dem Sparbuch bestellt. Soll lt. Hotline mit etwas Glück (wobei ich aber diesem Versprechen irgendwie nicht ganz vertraue ) schon nächste Woche kommen...


----------



## hopfer (25. September 2008)

Tion schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall  Lots off - Speci Pitch z.b.



super rahmen/Gabel /Dämpfer aber sonst echt ein Schrotthaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (26. September 2008)

tobistyle schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die ihre Bikes trotzdem an Mann bringen, auch wenn jetzt welche abspringen. Ob wir als Kunden verloren gehen ist denen ziemlich wurschd. Dann krieg halt jemand anderes mein Bike - Ich werd mir die Tage auf alle Fälle was anderes suchen. Gibts ne menge andere Bikes die was taugen.



Das mag sein, aber was nützt da ein schickes neues Geschäftsgebäude, ein topmoderner Eurobike-Stand und sehr günstige Preise. Da zahle ich gerne 10% mehr und bekomme dafür einen anstandslosen Service mit zuverlässigen  Lieferzusagen. Ich habe mich wohl zu sehr von dem ganzen "Drumherum" blenden lassen - da supporte ich lieber den lokalen Händler oder kleinere Manufakturen wie *Votec* (100% handgeschweißt in Deutschland). Mit denen habe ich bereits telefoniert und für morgen einen Termin vereinbart. Sofern Interesse besteht, kann man dort sogar ein Bike für das Wochenende leihen und kostenlos probefahren. 

Was mich aber am meisten stört ist die Tatsache, dass sich bei all dem Unmut hier im Forum, noch kein Mitarbeiter von Canyon gemeldet hat um einmal Stellung zu beziehen - wird hier etwa das Problem "ausgesessen"? Wirklich schade, Canyon. Mein Storno geht morgen noch raus - soll jemand anderes mit dem Bike glücklich werden?!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. September 2008)

Ich glaube die haben gar keine Zeit oder Lust mehr hier ins Forum zu schauen. Auf die Antwort zu meiner E-Mail an die Werkstatt warte ich seit fast einer Woche.
Canyon ist wirklich absolut nicht mehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## mstaab_canyon (26. September 2008)

Hallo,

alle betroffenen AM 8.0 Kunden werden derzeit von uns angerufen und über die Verzögerung informiert. Das die falschen Naben in den Laufrädern geliefert wurden haben wir leider erst gestern feststellen können als die Komplettlaufräder angeliefert wurden und für die Montage der AM 8.0 fertig gemacht werden sollten. Ihr könnt mir glauben das ich gestern auch gerne mal den Kopf kräftig gegen die Wand gehauen hätte, das ist wirklich extremst ärgerlich. Ursache für den Fehler ist analysiert und es wird da auch Konsequenzen im Ablauf geben - die Abläufe werden im Moment sowieso verändert da wir zum 01.10. auf eine neue ERP Software umstellen.

Mir bleibt nur mich für den Fehler zu entschuldigen und zu versichern, das wir alles tun um die AM 8.0 (und natürlich auch die AM 7.0) schnellstmöglich zu montieren.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## mohlo (26. September 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> alle betroffenen AM 8.0 Kunden werden derzeit von uns angerufen und Ã¼ber die VerzÃ¶gerung informiert. Das die falschen Naben in den LaufrÃ¤dern geliefert worden haben wir leider erst gestern feststellen kÃ¶nnen als die KomplettlaufrÃ¤der angeliefert wurden und fÃ¼r die Montage der AM 8.0 fertig gemacht werden sollten. Ihr kÃ¶nnt mir glauben das ich gestern auch gerne mal den Kopf krÃ¤ftig gegen die Wand gehauen hÃ¤tte, das ist wirklich extremst Ã¤rgerlich. Ursache fÃ¼r den Fehler ist analysiert und es wird da auch Konsequenzen im Ablauf geben - die AblÃ¤ufe werden im Moment sowieso verÃ¤ndert da wir zum 01.10. auf eine neue ERP Software umstellen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Herr Staab,

das ist zwar sehr lÃ¶blich von Ihnen, aber nÃ¼tzt dies den Kunden die schon seit mehr als 8 Wochen auf Ihr Bike warten? Erst die Panne mit den XT-Naben beim AM 7.0 SE und dann die falschen LaufrÃ¤der beim AM 8.0 SE. An Ihrer Stelle wÃ¼rde ich mal darÃ¼ber nachdenken, warum einige Kunden, die sich am Mittwoch per Telefon erkundigt haben, falsche Informationen erhalten haben: "Ja, ALLE Teile sind nun da und die RÃ¤der werden montiert.... wir haben alle KapazitÃ¤ten freigesetzt um die Montage bis Ende dieser Woche abgeschlossen zu haben...". Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, in einem Warenwirtschaftssystem die AblÃ¤ufe abzubilden, um stets sichere und wahrheitsgemÃ¤Ãe Aussagen an den Kunden weiterzugeben.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Canyon hat wirklich ein hervorhangendes Preis-LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis, einen schicken Showroom, ein schÃ¶nes Rahmendesign und keine Taiwan-Stangenwareâ¦ Aber ich zahle auch gerne 100 EUR mehr und bekomme dafÃ¼r auch den dazu passenden Service, der auch schon bein Kauf den Bikes anfÃ¤ngt. 

Bisher hat Canyon in dieser Beziehung (fÃ¼r mich) eher Minuspunkte gesammelt â meine Erwartungen an einen adÃ¤quaten Service wurden nicht erfÃ¼lltâ¦ schade.

GruÃ
Markus Mohlberg


----------



## lukrab (26. September 2008)

Ich weiss echt nicht warum ihr euch alle so aufregt. Das es manchmal längere Lieferzeiten bei Canyon gibt, war doch schon vorher bekannt. Ich hab mir ein AM 7.0 SE bestellt und hab kein Problem damit, dass ich es erst in 8 Wochen krieg, ob das dann eine Woche mehr oder weniger wird, ist mir auch egal. Ich versteh jetzt echt nicht warum hier alle ihr SE Modelle stornieren.

mfg lukrab


----------



## simdiem (26. September 2008)

Weil die Leute im Herbst und nicht im Winter bei Schnee und Eis fahren wollen du Intelligenzbolzen. Schön für dich wenns dich nicht stört, und ausserdem warte ich schon seit 9 Wochen.


----------



## Niederbayer (26. September 2008)

Freu mich schon auf die stornierten Bike's nochmal verbilligt im Outlet zu finden.


----------



## lukrab (26. September 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Weil die Leute im Herbst und nicht im Winter bei Schnee und Eis fahren wollen du Intelligenzbolzen. Schön für dich wenns dich nicht stört, und ausserdem warte ich schon seit 9 Wochen.



Ja dann hol dir halt wo anders ein MTB. Wenn ihr nicht warten könnt dann könnt ihr euch halt keine Canyons holen.

mfg lukrab


----------



## Newmi (26. September 2008)

Ich hab am Anfang des Jahres auch 12 oder 13 Wochen warten müssen, inclusive 6 oder 7 Wochen mit "Parts fehlen/Nächste Woche/fehlt wieder was", und es ist echt ******* zu warten!
Aber es lohnt sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kugelsicher (26. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Staab,
> 
> An Ihrer Stelle würde ich mal darüber nachdenken, warum einige Kunden, die sich am Mittwoch per Telefon erkundigt haben, falsche Informationen erhalten haben: "Ja, ALLE Teile sind nun da und die Räder werden montiert.... wir haben alle Kapazitäten freigesetzt um die Montage bis Ende dieser Woche abgeschlossen zu haben...". Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, in einem Warenwirtschaftssystem die Abläufe abzubilden, um stets sichere und wahrheitsgemäße Aussagen an den Kunden weiterzugeben.



Warum?
Na weil die Teile ja wirklich da waren. Das plötzlich falsche Naben im LRS drin waren, wurde halt eben erst kurz vor Endmontage gemerkt.

Willst du jetzt einem hotline Mitarbeiter vorwerfen, dass er nicht durch den PC hellsehen kann und die falschen Naben erahnt?!
Der LRS war für ihn zur Montage fertig vorhanden.

Der Fehler geht ja jetzt mal überhaupt nicht auf das Konto von Canyon.
außerdem... was regst du dich auf, laut deiner Ankündigung hast du doch heute dein VOTEC bestellt.

Ich kann ja Vorfreude wirklich gut nachvollziehen, aber dass gerade du fast jeden Tag da anrufst und aus jedem Anruf hier eine Meldung oder große Sache machst, finde ich schon etwas übertrieben.



> Ja dann hol dir halt wo anders ein MTB. Wenn ihr nicht warten könnt dann könnt ihr euch halt keine Canyons holen.


Mit dem Satz ist doch alles gesagt, kann ich nur zustimmen.

Die Aufregung hier ist einfach etwas übertrieben, SELBST wenn ich den "Vorfreude-Bonus" mal abziehe.
Das GC 6.0 SE sollte KW49 kommen, jetzt ist es KW44. Also 5 wochen weniger.
Das 8.0 SE  halt ein paar Wochen mehr. 1:1 unentschieden.
Und das mit dem 7.0 SE ist nun mal ein trauriger Einzellfall und schon zu Ende erklärt.
Wir reden hier schließlich ausschließlich über 2009er Parts, und das in 2008. Da kann es schon mal schwierig werden geschätzte "4,5 Millionen"  DT Swiss Ersatznaben zu besorgen. Ist halt kein kleiner Laden, der mal eben nur 10 Naben braucht.  

Denkt doch einfach mal 6-9 Monate weiter in die Zukunft.
Das 7.0 SE zB. ist längst zum Alltag geworden, mit den guten DT Swiss Naben mit IL anstatt oller Shimano Konus Lager. Dann noch die 35-50 EUR "Warte Genschenk".
Und dann reflektiert mal eure "Weltuntergangs-Äußerungen" von heute.
Dürfte dann, im Rückblick, schon etwas übertrieben erscheinen.


----------



## Newmi (26. September 2008)

@ kugelsicher

So siehts aus, gut getroffen!


----------



## simdiem (26. September 2008)

Leider knapp daneben. Vorallem die Torbilanz. Aua. Zum Glück kein Schiedsrichter.


----------



## mohlo (26. September 2008)

kugelsicher schrieb:


> was regst du dich auf, laut deiner Ankündigung hast du doch heute dein VOTEC bestellt.



Nö... habe heute in Köln ein Cannodale Rize gekauft - 800 EUR unter Listenpreis - 2 Stunden Beratung beim Bikehändler - lecker Kaffee getrunken - Austausch von Sattel, Upgrade Schraubgriffe und kleinere Extras kostenlos.
































So... ich bin dann mal weg... Morgen früh geht es in den Wald ;-)


----------



## AMul (26. September 2008)

Was isn das fürne Kurbel?kenn ich gar nicht... Sram?


----------



## kugelsicher (26. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Nö... habe heute in Köln ein Cannodale Rize gekauft - 800 EUR unter Listenpreis - 2 Stunden Beratung beim Bikehändler - lecker Kaffee getrunken - Austausch von Sattel, Upgrade Schraubgriffe und kleinere Extras kostenlos.



Glückwunsch, geiles Fahrrad!
Der Mavic LRS ein Traum.... IMO gute sinnvolle, nicht übertriebene Ausstattung... Kultfaktor, alles inclusive.  

http://de.cannondale.com/bikes/08/ce/model-8VT3.html

Das meinen die Stimmen hier damit, wenn sie sagen:
Wenn ihr sofort rum heizen wollt, zeigt Canyon berechtigt die rote Stornierungs-Karte und kauft euch eben ein anderes gutes Bike.
Es gibt viele gute Alternativen. Evtl. etwas teurer.
Oder einfach noch ein bisschen warten, auch wenns schwer fällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeAms125 (27. September 2008)

Verdammt schönes Bike Molo! Hat ja im Bike-Test auch als Testsieger abgeschnitten (wenn auch unter vorbehalt wegen Rahmenbruch) wenn ich mich recht erinner...aber auf jeden Fall ein richtiger Traum auf 2 Rädern 

Bei wieviel liegt der Listenpreis für das Exemplar was du dir zugelegt hast und was bringt es auf die Wage?

Schöne Grüße und happy trails aus dem Taunus!


----------



## braintrust (27. September 2008)

3699â¬ laut liste


----------



## mohlo (27. September 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> 3699â¬ laut liste



3000 EUR inkl. SQ-lab-Sattel, Schraubgriffe, Flaschenhalter, Klick-Pedale, Kettenstrebenschutz und 2 Senseo-Kaffee.


----------



## gerry. (27. September 2008)

@mohlo
Sehr schönes Bike! 

Was sind das für Klickpedale?


----------



## hopfer (27. September 2008)

Shimano PD-A 520 SPD


----------



## Unregistriert (27. September 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> Shimano PD-A 520 SPD



Ein Rennradpedal also....


----------



## mohlo (28. September 2008)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ein Rennradpedal also....



Jep, aber sehr robust und praktisch, wenn man auch mal mit normalen Schuhen zum Bäcker fährt


----------



## MasterAss (29. September 2008)

An alle die noch kein AM SE haben:
Schaut mal in meine Bikemarktanzeige


----------



## mohlo (29. September 2008)

So, habe am Wochenende mein AM 8.0 SE storniert - somit kann jemand anderes mit dem Bike glücklich werden.


----------



## knuspi (29. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> So, habe am Wochenende mein AM 8.0 SE storniert - somit kann jemand anderes mit dem Bike glücklich werden.



Und Canyon kann sich jetzt auch glücklich schätzen weil du nicht mehr alle 2 Tage anrufst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (29. September 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Und Canyon kann sich jetzt auch glücklich schätzen weil du nicht mehr alle 2 Tage anrufst



Immerhin mussten dadurch nicht die übrigen Besteller anrufen.


----------



## tobistyle (29. September 2008)

Na Mohlo, wann kommt dein Votec?

Welches hast denn jetzt genommen? XR oder XM? Austattung?


----------



## AMul (29. September 2008)

tobistyle schrieb:


> Na Mohlo, wann kommt dein Votec?
> 
> Welches hast denn jetzt genommen? XR oder XM? Austattung?



Wenn du dir post nr. 341 anschaust, dann siehst du das es kein votec sondern ein cannondale rize geworden ist 
(welches echt gut aussieht und sich bestimmt auch so fährt )


----------



## tobistyle (29. September 2008)

ok ok, hab da nicht ganz aufgepasst.

schönes Ding!!


----------



## mohlo (29. September 2008)

AMul schrieb:


> Wenn du dir post nr. 341 anschaust, dann siehst du das es kein votec sondern ein cannondale rize geworden ist
> (welches echt gut aussieht und sich bestimmt auch so fährt )



So ist es... ich konnte halt nicht mehr warten und der Weg zu Votec war mir dann doch zu weit. Ich habe dann durch Zufall einen Cannondale-Händler in Köln ausfindig gemacht. Der hat mir einen sehr guten Preis angeoten, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen 

Am Wochenende bin ich rund 100km gefahren - fährt sich klasse und ich bin absolut zufrieden!


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. September 2008)

Mein Nerve XC 7.0 Se ist immernoch nicht da. Bestellt am 13.9. , von der Hotline immer vertröstet, mich noch ein paar Tage zugedulden ("Dauert noch 2 Tage, "bis Ende der Woche", etc). Jetzt soll es dann nach der Inventur kommen. Ich verstehe es nicht wirklich?! Vorallem weil wir noch aus dem Sparbuch ein Yellowstone geordert hatten und dieses bereits nach 4 Tagen fertig war. Hat jemand bereits das XC 7.0 Special Edition erhalten? Laut Canyon sind alle Teile da. Werde langsam ungeduldig !


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. September 2008)

Schönes Cannondale.
Mich wundert es eh, dass sich so viele von der Ausstattung (hauptsache XT-Schaltwerk und Fox-Gabel) blenden lassen, denn rein optisch gesehen sind die meisten der Canyon-Räder ja absolut :kotz:


----------



## axxis (30. September 2008)

Du nennst Cannondale schön und traust dich darauffolgend, über das Aussehen anderer Dinge zu urteilen.

Oder doch nur alles Geschmackssache?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. September 2008)

Ja das ist alles Geschmackssache, auch wenn sich andere Hersteller bei der Lackierung und beim dazugehörigen Design sichtlich mehr Mühe geben.
Treffender wäre die Formulierung, dass fast alle MTBs von Canyon recht sehr einfach und schlicht aussehen. Schwarzer Lack mit ner Schrift drauf, nuja wem es gefällt 
Ich glaube jedenfalls nicht, dass die Räder so ein Verkaufsschlager wären, wenn die Parts nicht derart hochwertig wären. Vielen Leuten sind die Parts eben wichtiger als Optik und Servicequalität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (30. September 2008)

Toll find ich, dass ich noch nicht einmal angerufen und mir Bescheid gegeben wurde....


----------



## mohlo (30. September 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Toll find ich, dass ich noch nicht einmal angerufen und mir Bescheid gegeben wurde....



Dafür habe ich ja hier ständig ins Forum gepostet - da konnte sich Canyon ja den Anruf bei Dir sparen


----------



## frankie69 (30. September 2008)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein Nerve XC 5 SE erhalten?


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. September 2008)

frankie69 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein Nerve XC 5 SE erhalten?


 

Hat überhaupt schon jemand ein XC Special Edition erhalten ? Ich glaube ja die warten bis nach der Inventur wegen den 2009er Komponenten ...was man sich jetzt nicht ins Lager legt muss man auch nicht mitzählen ?!


----------



## frankie69 (30. September 2008)

Müsste der Fall sein. Auf der Homepage ist das 6.0 SE und 7.0 SE als Expressbike eingestellt.


----------



## pangu (30. September 2008)

mein nerve xc 7.0 se rahmengröße M steht in meinem wohnzimmer und wartet aufs wochenende.

die xc produzieren sie schon seit mittwoch letzter woche, haben allerdings mir rahmengröße S angefangen und sind erst samstag zu M gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasbee (30. September 2008)

pangu schrieb:


> mein nerve xc 7.0 se rahmengröße M steht in meinem wohnzimmer und wartet aufs wochenende.



Ohne Beweisfoto kann das jeder sagen.

/t


----------



## pangu (1. Oktober 2008)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Mein Nerve XC 7.0 Se ist immernoch nicht da. Bestellt am 13.9. , von der Hotline immer vertröstet, mich noch ein paar Tage zugedulden ("Dauert noch 2 Tage, "bis Ende der Woche", etc). Jetzt soll es dann nach der Inventur kommen. Ich verstehe es nicht wirklich?! Vorallem weil wir noch aus dem Sparbuch ein Yellowstone geordert hatten und dieses bereits nach 4 Tagen fertig war. Hat jemand bereits das XC 7.0 Special Edition erhalten? Laut Canyon sind alle Teile da. Werde langsam ungeduldig !




DASS ICH NICHT LACHE HAAAAA HAAAA
ich habe meine bestellbestätigung vom 01.08.2008 mit voraussichtlichem liefertermin KW 37/38

was bist denn du für eine pfienze? sind ja grad erst 2 wochen rum!!! wer spät bestellt, der auch spät bekommt. ich habe jetzt 2 monate gewartet und du flennst jetzt wegen ein paar tage rum. sind hier echt nur noch nöhler unterwegs?


----------



## pangu (1. Oktober 2008)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Ohne Beweisfoto kann das jeder sagen.
> 
> /t



guckst du in mein album


----------



## knuspi (1. Oktober 2008)

pangu schrieb:


> guckst du in mein album



Echt schönes Bike. Dafür hat sich das Warten doch gelohnt oder?


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. Oktober 2008)

Jippi ! Habe eben eine Mail bekommen. Mein XC 7.0 SE steht zur Abholung bereit. (Zwar erst nach der Inventur, aber egal).
Interessant ist nur, das ich heute per Post eine _neue Bestellbestätigung_ bekommen habe mit einer anderen Auftragsnummer. Aber genau dieses Rad mit der neuen Auftragsnummer ist jetzt fertig zur Abholung. Ich denke mit dem anderen Auftrag gab es irgend ein Problem... oder ich bekomme jetzt 2 Räder 
Also alles wird gut !


----------



## LiNgOtT (3. Oktober 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> So... mal alle, die auf Ihr AM 8.0 ES warten, tief einatmen!
> 
> Ich habe vor 5 Minuten bei Canyon angerufen, um nachzufragen, ob ich am Freitag/Samstag mein AM 8.0 SE in Koblenz abholen kann.
> 
> ...



Mich wundert bei dem Laden nichts mehr.

Habe mir am Donnerstag das Cube Stereo THE ONE 2009 bestellt nachdem ich bei Canyon immer wieder vertröstet wurde.
Hatte das AM 7.0 SE bestellt und werde die Bestellung natürlich stornieren.
Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum für das Canyon ist KW 49... Was will ich denn damit im tiefsten Winter?

Das Cube kommt zwar erst Februar / März aber von Cube wird man wenigstens nicht immer wieder vertröstet. Das Cube ist besser und sieht auch geiler aus 

Ausserdem habe ich dann den Service direkt beim Händler und muss nicht jedesmal das Bike nach Koblenz schicken. Und vom Canyon Service hört man ja auch nicht viel Gutes.

Den Anderen würde ich das selbe raten.
Sucht euch einen Händler direkt vor Ort.


----------



## knuspi (4. Oktober 2008)

Warum erst das Canyon bestellen und rumheulen, dass es erst in Woche 49 kommt und dann ein Cube kaufen, das du erst im Februar bekommst? Manchen ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen


----------



## LiNgOtT (4. Oktober 2008)

Weil Canyon andauernt den Liefertermin verschoben hat.
Und für den Winter brauche ich das Canyon Bike nicht mehr. 
Da kann ich dann auch eins für nächsten Sommer bestellen.
Und sicherlich nicht mehr bei Canyon.


----------



## mohlo (4. Oktober 2008)

...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Oktober 2008)

Komisch, die fünf Canyons die ich (drei) und meine Bekannten (nochmal zwei) bestellt haben, waren in jeweils unter einem Monat da, teilweise gerade mal ne Woche.

Und die Rückabwicklung eines doch nicht gewollten klappte problemlos. Die Überstandshöhe war meiner Dame doch zu hoch.

Werdet glücklich mit euren neuen Rädern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrDiesfoerg (13. Oktober 2008)

Hab versucht bei Canyon anzurufen um zu fragen wie es um die Räder steht. Komm aber den ganzen Tag nicht durch 
Bis jetzt bin ich von Canyon auch noch nicht angerufen worden, dass es Komplikationen gab, wie einige von euch...
Naja habt ihr es mal versucht? Ist jemand durchgekommen und hat nähere Informationen?


----------



## simdiem (13. Oktober 2008)

jo
ich kann dir behilflich sein.

hab heut angerufen. Laufräder solln scheins nächste Woche kommen. Die Räder dann beim Kunden KW 44-45. Wobei ich stark am überlegen bin, ob ich das Bike nicht abbestelle. Ich Poker ein wenig auf die Finanzkrise, sodass die Bikes kommende saison billiger werden (das metallic green ist halt einfach ein Optischer Orgasmus ^^)... was haltet ihr davon?
Gruß Simon


----------



## tobistyle (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Ich denke, dass sich die Finazkrise nicht sonderlich auf die Preisgestaltung von Canyon auswirkt. Die Preise für die neuen Bikes sind sicherlich schon kalkuliert und stehen fest, da die mit den angebotenen Preisen der Zulieferer rechnen. 

Aber die Farben der neuen Bikes sind schon ne Wucht, da kann man nix gegen sagen.

Was mich eher aufregt ist, dass die 2009er Bikes noch nicht bestellbar sind und auch die neue HP noch nicht online ist. Ich war am Smstag mal wieder in paar Bike-Läden und da standen schon einigen 2009er Bikes anderer Hersteller zum Kauf bereit. Mir ist nicht ganz verständlich, warum die Canyons dann wieder erst im Februar oder gar März ausgeliefert werden.

Naja, ich zu meinem Teil werde das AM 8.0 SE trotzdem nehmen, da ich nicht bis ins Frühjahr warten will und dann das gleiche nochmal durchmachen muss. Wer kann mir denn garantieren, dass die im Frühjahr den ersten Termin halten können.


----------



## Zeisigschreck (15. Oktober 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> jo
> ich kann dir behilflich sein.
> 
> hab heut angerufen. Laufräder solln scheins nächste Woche kommen. Die Räder dann beim Kunden KW 44-45. ....Gruß Simon


 

Hast Du wirklich die Info bekommen, daß die Laufräder mit den heiß ersehnten DT 370er QR-Naben in KW43 einbaufertig bei Canyon eintrudeln sollen?
Dann wäre der Fertigstellungstermin KW44/45 (+Endkontrolle 3Tage= möglicher Liefertermin/Abholmöglichkeit) ja doch früher als die anfänglichen Angaben von Canyon (KW47/48) nach dem Naben-Desaster. 
In der letzten Mail von Canyon Anfang dieser Woche war ein realistischer Laufrad-Liefertermin noch nicht in Sicht. Auch bei anderen Parts für die Montage gab es noch Fragezeichen trotz angeblich geplanter Fertigstellung Anfang November. Da soll einer schlau draus werden.


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (15. Oktober 2008)

warum bekommt ihr alle mails von canyon?
ich hab keine einzige bekommen, auch der anruf blieb aus??????????????????????


----------



## simdiem (15. Oktober 2008)

musste selber anrufen und mal ordentlich dampf ablassen. das was bei canyon abgeht ist ganz einfach. Eine Firma die zu schnell wächst schrumpft sich wieder gesund. Und die stecken mittendrinnen... 

Und ja ich habe die Angabe bekommen, dass die Laufräder nächste Woche kommen sollen, wenn alles glatt läuft. Was ja ein Weldwunder wäre...

Gruß Simon


----------



## tobistyle (16. Oktober 2008)

Zeisigschreck schrieb:


> Auch bei anderen Parts für die Montage gab es noch Fragezeichen trotz angeblich geplanter Fertigstellung Anfang November. Da soll einer schlau draus werden.



Wie ist denn das zu verstehen. Ich dachte die Bikes wären fertig montiert und die müssten nur noch die Laufräder rein machen und fertig. So jedenfalls wurde es mir am Telefon erklärt.

Und das mit dem gesundschrumpfen ist definitiv richtig.

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt wann die liefern können...


----------



## lukrab (18. Oktober 2008)

Hab gestern die Rechnung für mein 7.0 SE bekommen und dann gleich mal da angerufen. Mit dem Liefertermin für die 7.0 SE in der 47. oder 48. KW hat sich bis jetzt noch nichts geändert.

mfg lukrab


----------



## Zeisigschreck (18. Oktober 2008)

lukrab schrieb:


> Hab gestern die Rechnung für mein 7.0 SE bekommen und dann gleich mal da angerufen. Mit dem Liefertermin für die 7.0 SE in der 47. oder 48. KW hat sich bis jetzt noch nichts geändert.
> 
> mfg lukrab


 
Hallo,

waren Dir die vorherigen Beiträge hier bezüglich prognostiziertem Laufradliefertermin nächste Woche und anschließender Fertigstellung (+ 3 Tage Endkontrolle= Bike-Auslieferfähigkeit) bei Deiner Nachfrage in Koblenz bekannt? Wie kommt dann ein Liefertermin erst in der zweiten Novemberhälfte, ggf. sogar letzte Novemberwoche zustande????
Ist da wieder was schiefgelaufen??? Oder wird der neue Katalog erst wochenlang gebührend gefeiert? Es ist zum Haareraufen

Zeisigschreck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (18. Oktober 2008)

@Zeisigschreck

Die Liefertermin Angabe von mir bezieht sich nur auf die Laufradsätze des AM 8.0 se. 

Werde am Dienstag spätestens Mittwoch da nochmal nachbohren.

LG Simon


----------



## frankie69 (20. Oktober 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nix schreiben, da ich schon seit Jahren Kunde bei Radsport Arnold / Canyon bin und bisher zufrieden war. Aber jetzt muss ich meinem Frust doch Luft machen, weil das Fass nun voll ist. Am 01.08.08 habe ich in Koblenz ein Nerve XC 5 SE bestellt. Als Liefertermin wurde mir die KW 37/ 38 bestätigt. Die Beratung in Koblenz war übrigens gut! Durch diverse Foreneinträge war ich vorsichtig und kalkulierte schon ein paar Tage Verzögerung mit ein. Nun haben wir die KW 43 und bei Canyon kann mir immer noch keiner sagen, wann ich mit der Lieferung rechnen kann. Das schlimmste ist aber, dass ich seit Wochen immer auf die nächten Tage bzw. auf die nächste Woche vertröstet werde, ohne einen glaubhaften Grund für die Verzögerung genannt zu bekommen. Erst fehlen Teile, dann ist Inventur, dann wurde die Software umgestellt. Am 10.10. sagte man mir, dass ich bis spätestens 15.10. eine Info erhalte, wann ich das Rad abholen kann, da die Räder eigentlich schon fertig wären. Nachdem ich heute nochmals nachgefragt habe, konnte man mir immer noch keine Info geben. "Sie müssen sich halt noch ein wenig gedulden bis die XC 5 SE Modelle ausgeliefert werden!" Auf der anderen Seite wurden für das Outlet XC 6 SE Modelle produziert. 

Lieber Herr Staab. Was ist bei Euch los? Liegt es an der Produktionskapazität, fehlenden Teilen oder an was sonst und warum wissen Eure Hotline Mitarbeiter nicht, wie die Lieferfähigkeit der einzelnen Modelle aussieht? Wenn das XC 5 SE nicht lieferbar ist, warum bietet Ihr Euren Kunden keine XC 6 SE zum Sonderpreis an. Der ein oder andere würde bestimmt einen kleinen Aufpreis akzeptieren.


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab gerad noch mal bei Canyon angerufen und hab gefragt warum ich nicht benachrichtigt wurde etc. Naja und sie meinten, dass es ihnen leid tut wenn ich keinen anruf gekriegt haben sollte, blablabla.
Auf jedenfall sind die Komponenten jetzt ALLE zusammen und es wird ab heute montiert. Der freundliche Mann meinte es wären 150 - 200 Bikes und es wird damit gerechnet, dass die Bikes SPÄTESTENS bis ENDE NÄCHSTER WOCHE beim Kunden sind 
Ich hab mal dumm gefragt, was Canyon mir als Kunden als Entschädigung bieten würde. Jetzt hat mir der Mann die kosten für die Federgabelpumpe erstattet, nichts mit Versandkosten etc. 
ne scheiß Federgabelpumpe für 20 für 7 Wochen mehr Wartezeit .... naja ich will mich nicht beklagen und das beste hoffen, dass es jetzt wirklich ende nächster woche da ist ...


----------



## WilliamEallace (20. Oktober 2008)

gilt das nur für die am8.0se oder auch für die am 7.0se?


----------



## simdiem (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich ruf morgen an und mach Druck. Der Scheiss kann ja so nicht ewig weitergehen. Könnte wetten, dass ich morgen gesagt bekomme, dass die Laufräder noch nicht geliefert worden sind.

schönen Abend simon


----------



## corallus (20. Oktober 2008)

Wenigstens passt die Bezeichnung: "Midseason Bikes" 

Sorry, das musste nun einfach mal aus mir raus.. Und mein herzliches Beileid an die geprellten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (20. Oktober 2008)

corallus schrieb:


> Wenigstens passt die Bezeichnung: "Midseason Bikes"
> 
> Sorry, das musste nun einfach mal aus mir raus.. Und mein herzliches Beileid an die geprellten.




Wegen dem Midseason hab ich mich auch schon aufgeregt, das kannste mir glauben. Und das geprellt ist leider auch zutreffend...

Gruß Simon


----------



## rossi-0815 (20. Oktober 2008)

> Auf jedenfall sind die Komponenten jetzt ALLE zusammen und es wird ab heute montiert. Der freundliche Mann meinte es wären 150 - 200 Bikes und es wird damit gerechnet, dass die Bikes SPÄTESTENS bis ENDE NÄCHSTER WOCHE beim Kunden sind


 
Naja, das mit den versprochenen Lieferzeiten bei Canyon sehe ich weniger optimistisch. Hab mein 7.0 SE abbestellt und mir nen ES8.0 aus dem Sparbuch bestellt (sofort lieferbar ) und seit dem werde ich jede Woche um eine weiter Woche vertröstet... Ich will garnicht mehr anrufen, da ich sowieso nur auf den Arm genommen werde (zumindest fühle ich mich so). 

Erst wurde mir versprochen, das das Bike vor der Inventur kommt, dann hieß es: "Nach der Inventur mit sicherheit!", dann wurde mir der 13.10. zugesagt und heut wurde mir versprochen, das es diese Woche in den Versand geht... ich hoffe es wirklich, da ich es langsam ohne Bike nicht mehr aushalte...


----------



## Zeisigschreck (23. Oktober 2008)

Habe heute wegen bestelltem AM70SE Mail-Antwort bekommen, daß Fertigstellungstermin Anfang Nov. wohl gehalten werden kann. Es wär zu schön .... 

Zeisigschreck


----------



## thto (23. Oktober 2008)

Zeisigschreck schrieb:


> Habe heute wegen bestelltem AM70SE Mail-Antwort bekommen, daß Fertigstellungstermin Anfang Nov. wohl gehalten werden kann. Es wär zu schön ....
> 
> Zeisigschreck


----------



## simdiem (23. Oktober 2008)

Freut mich für euch!
Weiss jemand wann die AM 8.0 denn ausgeliefert werden sollen?
LG Simon

Ach ja an alle AM 7.0 Besteller und Juicy Fahrer.

Ich habe 2 Paar SwissStop Bremsbeläge zu verkaufen. Orginal verpackt. Hatte sie schon bestellt, bevor ich auf das 8.0 umgeschwenkt bin. Die Beläge passen für alle Juicy Bremsen. Neupreis 44 Euro. Ich verkaufe sie für 30 Euro inkl. Versand.


----------



## simdiem (24. Oktober 2008)

Meine Fresse jetzt wollt ich grad nach der Hochschule da anrufen, dann heisst es dass die Hotline geschlossen ist wegen Mitarbeiterschulung.
Ich dreh gleich echt durch. Haben die ein Glück dass die so weit weg sind...

Hat jemand eine aktuelle Statusmeldung betreffend dem AM 8.0 SE?

Gruß Simon


----------



## LiNgOtT (24. Oktober 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> ...wegen Mitarbeiterschulung.





Na hoffentlich bringt das auch etwas


----------



## simdiem (24. Oktober 2008)

wäre ja zu hoffen. WEnn die Mitarbeiterschulung mal nicht ein vorgezogener Feierabend ist *gg*


----------



## scalimur (24. Oktober 2008)

hallo zusammen.
ja, das mit der mitarbeiterschulung hat mich auch sehr geärgert.
habe ein nerve xc 7.0 se bestellt und tatsächlich auch relativ schnell bekommen.
leider war eine der klemmschrauben am vorbau so stark beschädigt (innensechskant komplett "rund"), dass sie sich nicht mehr öffnen ließ. Also lenkermontage unmöglich!
angerufen, problem geschildert und vom canyon mitarbeiter versichert bekommen, dass sie sofort nen austauschvorbau losschicken.

also den defekten vorbau haben sie seit anfang der woche wieder in koblenz. auf das austeischteil warte ich immer noch vergebens...

ein brandneues bike daheim rumstehen und ich kann nicht damit fahren 

am liebsten würd' ich in den nächsten teile-store gehen, den bescheuerten vorbau kaufen und canyon in rechnung stellen!

schönes wochenende an euch alle.

ein enttäuschter canyon-(neu)kunde


----------



## Newmi (24. Oktober 2008)

scalimur schrieb:


> .......
> 
> am liebsten würd' ich in den nächsten teile-store gehen, den bescheuerten vorbau kaufen und canyon in rechnung stellen!
> 
> ....



Das funktioniert bestimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scalimur (24. Oktober 2008)

Newmi schrieb:


> Das funktioniert bestimmt!


 
Kann mich nicht erinnern, das ich das behauptet hätte. 
Dennoch vielen Dank für den Hinweis, dann lass ich's halt.


----------



## Deleted 83810 (25. Oktober 2008)

Nachdem hier schon so viel über die Erfahrungen mit Canyon geschrieben wurde, will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Wollte mein Bike Anfang Oktober telefonisch bestellen, da ich mir mit der Rahmenhöhe nicht sicher war. Erster Versuch: Inventur  OK, dann versuch ich es nach der Inventur...
Zweiter Versuch (nach der Inventur): Ewig in der Warteschleife, aber dann,  mit freundlicher und guter beratung das Nerve XC 6.0SE bestellt. Der Mitarbeiter sagte mir noch, daß ich mit zwei bis drei Wochen Lieferzeit rechnen muss, wegen der Systemumstellung.

Abends bin ich dann hier auf die Serviceprobleme gestoßen. Da war ich doch etwas besorgt. Zwei Tage später hatte ich dann da angerufen, weil die Auftragsbestätigung noch nicht da war. Mitarbeiter freundlich: Keine Panik, Systemumstellung, läuft 

Zwei Werktage später besorgte Mail geschrieben, ob ich nicht doch verloren gegangen bin. Habe am NÄCHTSEN Tag eine Mail bekommen, daß die Bestätigung raus sein sollte. Tatsächlich, sie lag auch schon im meinem Briefkasten  Umsonst gesorgt...

Hab dann brav per Vorauskasse bezahlt und dann fingen die richtigen Probleme an.

Heute Morgen um halb 9 hat der Paketbote geklingelt  Wissen die denn nicht, daß ich da noch schlafe? 
Die Ergon Griffe muss ich auch selber anschrauben  Dachte, die würden sofort anmontiert.

Darf ich mich jetzt auch zu den Canyon-Opfern zählen 

Aber Spaß beiseite. Ich hatte wirkliches Glück mit meiner Bestellung, bei den Problemen, die Canyon zur Zeit hat.
Zwei Posten in der Lieferung waren tatsächlich falsch, aber da werde ich großzügig drüber hinweg sehen. Das Eine ist das Handbuch in Englisch und das Andere sind die Ergon Griffe in der nicht bestellten Größe. Bei mir aber kein Problem, da meine Hände von der Größe her genau zwischen S und L sind.

Gleich wird noch der Sattel getauscht und dann war das Rad die längste Zeit sauber. 

Und was die Händler/Versender Problematik angeht: Ich wollte mir erst ein Spezialized kaufen. Der Händler hätte das Rad auch aus dem Zentrallager bestellen müssen und darum konnte ich es natürlich nicht begutachten.
Beim Nachfragen der Ausstattung wurde der Händler dann sehr witzig. Das Epic hatte auf Einmal nur Felgenbremsen. Kommentar vom Händler: Kann man nachrüsten. Ja Klaaar, ich geb noch mal 400-500 aus  dann kann ich mir auch gleich das 2009er kaufen.
Das Stumpjumper welches er mir dann angeboten hatte, hab ich im 2005er Bike Workshop wiedergefunden. Er hat die XTR als Super gelobt, aber ich kaufe doch nicht für teures Geld ein angestaubtes Rad, nur weil es ein Luxusschaltwerk dran hat. Er wurde dann auch noch unfreundlich im Ton . Bin dann gegangen und werde den Laden nie wieder betreten.


----------



## simdiem (27. Oktober 2008)

Grad nochmal angerufen. AM 8.0 SE sollen jetzt diese Woche montiert und ausgeliefert werden. Scheinbar bekommt man jetzt wieder eine Benachrichtigungsmail wenn das Rad verschickt wird.
Vielleicht habe ich noch Glück und es kommt noch diese Woche mal abwarten.

Gruß Simon


----------



## dogge (27. Oktober 2008)

bis denne


----------



## dogge (27. Oktober 2008)

Hatte heute auch ein Telefonat mit Canyon. Die AM 8.0 SE sollen diese Woche ausgeliefert werden aber es wird wohl keine Benachrichtigungsemail geben. Hauptsache die Dinger kommen irgendwann und ich kann vor dem ersten Schnee noch ein wenig radeln


bis denne


----------



## simdiem (27. Oktober 2008)

was ja zu schön um wahr zu sein wäre...


----------



## Hösendröhn (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe gestern auch versucht bei Canyon anzurufen...da lief eine Ansage dass vom 02.10. bis 07.10 Inventur ist??? (wir hatten den 28.10.)!!! Also habe ich mich mit dem service verbinden lassen. Dort konnte man mir meine Fragen zu meiner Bestellung  (u. a.Liefertermin) nicht beantworten (was verstÃ¤ndlich ist). Mir wurde aber zugesichert dass ich in der nÃ¤chsten Stunde vom Bestellservice zurÃ¼ck gerufen werde. Nach ca. 45 min klingelt mein Telefon und ein freundlicher Mitarbeiter von Canyon begrÃ¼Ãt mich.  

Was ich dann hÃ¶ren muÃte war aber nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe....

Mein bestelltes AM 8.0 SE in weiÃ ist nicht lieferbar!!!!

Nach der Software Umstellung und der Inventur hat sich herausgestellt das es zu Ãberbuchungen gekommen ist. 
Der Canyon-Mitarbeiter hatte sich vor dem Telefonat aber schon nach Alternatieven fÃ¼r mich umgesehen...
Ich kÃ¶nnte das AM 8.0 SE in schwarz oder das AM 7.0 SE in weiÃ bekommen!

Ich habe mich fÃ¼r das 7.0 in weiÃ entschieden...da ich lieber einen weiÃen Rahmen haben wollte und die Naben ja nun auch von DT Swiss sind (wegen den Naben hatte ich ursprÃ¼nglich das 8.0 bestellt). Die 2-3 Wochen lÃ¤ngere Wartezeit schrÃ¤cken mich jetzt auch nicht mehr ab und die juicy 7 Bremse ist mit Sicherheit auch kein Reinfall.

Nun spare ich 200â¬ am Rad und zusÃ¤tzlich bekomme ich Porto + Verp. erstattet und meine mitbestellten Ergon-Griffe sind fÃ¼r lau!

Es ist eine *SEHR* unschÃ¶ne Situation im Moment bei Canyon (auch wenn der Mitarbeiter sich sehr viel MÃ¼he gab).
OK, ich wollte nunmal ein 2008er Modell weil mir die 09er nicht so gefallen. Und der HÃ¤ndler um die Ecke ist auch keine Alternative (zu teuer und/oder schlechter Service).

Also hoffe ich auf einen trockenen und milden Winter!


----------



## Hösendröhn (29. Oktober 2008)

Als Nachtrag:

Es ist nicht schön was da im Moment läuft! Aber Canyon versucht die Fehler wieder auszubügeln.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Oktober 2008)

narbe

nabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hösendröhn (29. Oktober 2008)

Jo, jo....Danke


----------



## simdiem (29. Oktober 2008)

@mettwurst 

kannst du die bilder mal erklären??? Was ist passiert?

Gruß und gute besserung Simon


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Oktober 2008)

danke, aber ich hab nix... das ist nicht meine narbe... die bilder dienten nur zur verdeutlichung der begriffe


----------



## simdiem (29. Oktober 2008)

achso dann is ja gut ^^ dachte schon xt nabe verreckt, dich hats geschmissen, und dein arm hat jetzt ne narbe...

@hösendröhn.

interesse an 2 Paar Orginal verpackten Swissstop Belägen für die Juicy?


----------



## Hösendröhn (29. Oktober 2008)

@simdiem: Nein, danke!

Ich warte erstmal ab ob ich überhaupt noch ein Rad bekomme.


----------



## tb205 (29. Oktober 2008)

...ich habe gestern mal bei Canyon angerufen und gaaaaaaaanz unverbindlich nach meinem AM 7.0 gefragt. 
Lt. Canyon-MA befindet sich mein Rad in der Montage und müsste Ende dieser, Anfang nächster Woche zur Abholung bereit stehen. Warten wir´s ab - ich glaub erst dran wenn ich mit meinem Rad im Kofferraum den Hof in Koblenz verlasse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (30. Oktober 2008)

Angerufen... bla bla nächste Woche.  Irgendwie höre ich das jede Woche. Wenn die 2009er Page nächste Woche online geht, und das Bike noch nicht da ist, kanns gut sein, dass ich mir gleich ein anderes bestelle, oder jemand anderem mein Geld zukommen lasse.


----------



## Zeisigschreck (30. Oktober 2008)

Habe gestern nach intensivem Nachfragen an Vortag eMail bekommen, daß bestellte AM 7.0 SE Bikes wohl dank früher eingetroffener überfälliger Komponenten schon montiert seien und sich aktuell in der Komissionierung befänden. Dadurch vorraussichtlich Auslieferung nächste Woche möglich. 

Ich hoffe mal, daß das korrekt ist und mein bestelltes Rad nicht einer Überbuchung zu Opfer fällt. 

Zeisigschreck


----------



## lukrab (30. Oktober 2008)

Zeisigschreck schrieb:


> Habe gestern nach intensivem Nachfragen an Vortag eMail bekommen, daß bestellte AM 7.0 SE Bikes wohl dank früher eingetroffener überfälliger Komponenten schon montiert seien und sich aktuell in der Komissionierung befänden. Dadurch vorraussichtlich Auslieferung nächste Woche möglich.



Das ist doch mal eine gute Nachricht . Ich hab mich schon auf das schlimmste eingestellt, dass es genau wie beim AM 8.0 SE immer wieder verschoben wird.

mfg lukrab


----------



## Hösendröhn (30. Oktober 2008)

Wenn das wirklich so läuft..........dann danke ich Canyon für die Überbuchung


----------



## Rulaman (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Habe gute Neuigkeiten! Das Warten hat ein Ende. Mein Nerve AM 8 SE ist da und schon zusammengebaut. Alles passt. Geil!!!!


----------



## WilliamEallace (31. Oktober 2008)

Hi gratuliere

warte denn noch mal weiter auf mein7.0se hast du vorher bescheid bekommen das es jetzt geliefert wird oder wras einfach da? achja und welche farbe hat die gabel? kannst mal nen paarm  fotos uploaden?

mfg


----------



## Rulaman (31. Oktober 2008)

...keine email bekommen. Habe gestern Abend noch bei Canyon angerufen und der freundliche Mitarbeiter meinte es werde heut oder Montag verschickt. Heute Morgen um 9 Uhr wars plötzlich da! 
...egal 

Schwarze Gabel kommt gut


----------



## Rulaman (31. Oktober 2008)

Passt doch nicht alles! Bremse am Vorderrad ist ne 185er. Laut Beschreibung müsste aber ne 203er dran sein!


----------



## simdiem (1. November 2008)

Alter die sind doch echt zu doof zum sch****/Scheiben anschrauben. 

Wo ist die Endkontrolle, wo der 50 Punkte Aufbauplan. Wo die Stückliste.

Muss ich die jetzt anrufen und ihnen sagen, dass die gefälligst an mein Bike ne 203er vorne ranschrauben sollen??....

Genau das passiert, wenn der Chef kein Auge auf seine Meute wirft. 

Kannst du bitte das Bild nochmal größer uppen?

Gruß Simon


----------



## thto (1. November 2008)

ob die gabel beim am 7.0 auch schwarz sein wird ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliamEallace (1. November 2008)

ich hoffe nicht :-( weiß wär am besten find ich.. warten wir mal ab was kommt 

mfg


----------



## thto (1. November 2008)

lieber schwarz oder weiss als silber


----------



## simdiem (1. November 2008)

Soll bei allen anthrazit sein!!


----------



## Zeisigschreck (1. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Alter die sind doch echt zu doof zum sch****/Scheiben anschrauben.
> 
> Wo ist die Endkontrolle, wo der 50 Punkte Aufbauplan. Wo die Stückliste.
> 
> ...


 
Für die Endkontrolle werden lt. Canyon-Aussage doch ca. 3 Tage kalkuliert. Ich frage mich langsam, was die unter Endkontrolle eigentlich verstehen.  Ich werde jedenfalls vor der Abholung anrufen und genau nachfragen.

Zeisigschreck


----------



## simdiem (1. November 2008)

@rulaman

komm mal wieder von deinem Bike runter und berichte uns wie dein Eindruck ist. ^^

Und lad bitte nochmal ein größeres Bild hoch. Danke!
Gruß
Simon


----------



## thto (1. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Soll bei allen anthrazit sein!!



oben die gabel ist doch schwarz


----------



## Rulaman (1. November 2008)

@simdiem

...ich komm ja schon 

So Leute! Heut Morgen hab ich alle meine Parts dran gebaut und das Fahrwerk eingestellt. Nachdem um 12 Uhr der Nebel verschwand und die Sonne in mein Wohnzimmer auf mein neues Bike und mich schien, konnte uns beide nichts mehr aufhalten! 
Zuerst mal hab ich die Bremsen ordentlich eingebremst...uiii...schon was anderes als meine alten Giant MPH Bremsen.
Dann gings quer über die schwäbische Alb bei bestem Herbstwetter 

Nach 50 km und knapp 600 Hm bin ich super begeistert von meinem neuen bike! Hab mich sofort wohlgefühlt. Nichts knackst, quitscht, scheppert oder surrt. Die Schaltung funzt tadellos (obwohl ich mich öfters verschaltet habe...isch halt a weng anderscht als mei Shimano Deore ), die Bremsen packen kräftig zu und das Fahrwerk ist klasse! Kein Vergleich zu meinem alten Giant XTC 960 NRS!

Also Leute, freut euch auf euer Canyon Nerve AM

PS:bin zwar von meinem bike schon lange abgestiegen aber im Geiste düse ich immer noch durch den laubbedeckten Trail ...


----------



## simdiem (1. November 2008)

Hey!!!!

Freut mich wirklich, dass es dir so gut gefällt!!! Du bist echt zu beneiden, dass du bei dem super Wetter noch so auf den Putz hauen konntest. Hast du eigentlich beim Wiegetritt ein wippen bemerkt?

Hast noch ein Bild in größerem Format?
Hast du einen Tacho der Hömes (Höhenmeter) misst?

Grüßle Simon


----------



## Rulaman (1. November 2008)

@simdiem

...irgendwie bin ich zu blöd das Foto direkt einzufügen...aber schau in mein Fotoalbum!

Habe bergauf kein Wippen bemerkt und mit "Pro Pedal" Einstellung fährt sichs wie ein Hardtail 

Tacho hab ich heute das erste mal benutzt...VDO MC1.0...wollte kein Funk!

Gruss Eberhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (1. November 2008)

ist beim 8er die fox schwarz und beim 7er titan ?


----------



## Zeisigschreck (1. November 2008)

Rulaman schrieb:


> @
> 
> Habe bergauf kein Wippen bemerkt
> Gruss Eberhard


 
bei offenem Dämpfer oder im ProPedal-Modus ?

Zeisigschreck


----------



## hopfer (1. November 2008)

wie nutzt die Talas den Federweg?


----------



## Rulaman (1. November 2008)

bei offenem Dämpfer!
Werd es morgen nochmals ausgiebig testen...und noch ein paar Bilder knipsen.


----------



## kisban (1. November 2008)

viel interessanter finde ich, ob der reifen am sattelrohr anschlägt bevor der dämpfer im anschlag ist... mit nobby nic 2.4 ist das der fall. wenn du nicht das risiko eingehen willst den rahmen zu beschädigen kannst du es testen in dem du die luft aus dem dämpfer lässt. ggf heisst das dann >14 bar in den rp23. canyon empfiehlt einen 2.25 reifen draufzupacken
wollen wir mal hoffen, dass dieser konstruktionsfehler beim neuen modell vergangenheit sein wird. der knick im sattelrohr sieht ja vielversprechend aus.


----------



## tobistyle (1. November 2008)

Hi Rulaman! Gratuliere zum neuen Bike!!

Dass die ne 185er Scheibe verbauen und nicht einmal darauf hinweisen finde ich allerdings schon ne miese Nummer. Die bremst zwar sicherlich auch sehr gut, aber die 203er steht in der Beschribung und muss dann auch verbaut werden - außerdem wirkt die große Scheibe auch optisch besser.

Naja, aber lieber ein Bike mit 185er Scheibe als eine weitere Verschiebung des Liefertermins nach hinten. 

Wurdest du denn darauf hin gewiesen oder hast das nur zufällig durch Nachmessen bemerkt? Weil auf diese änderung, die meiner Meinung nach nicht unwichtig ist müsste Canyon auf jeden Fall hinweisen und eigentlich auch einen Preisnachlass bzw. späteren Tausch anbieten. 

Dann mal viel Spass morgen auch der schönen Alb. Vielleicht fährt man sich ja über den Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zeisigschreck (2. November 2008)

kisban schrieb:


> viel interessanter finde ich, ob der reifen am sattelrohr anschlägt bevor der dämpfer im anschlag ist... mit nobby nic 2.4 ist das der fall. wenn du nicht das risiko eingehen willst den rahmen zu beschädigen kannst du es testen in dem du die luft aus dem dämpfer lässt. ggf heisst das dann >14 bar in den rp23. canyon empfiehlt einen 2.25 reifen draufzupacken
> wollen wir mal hoffen, dass dieser konstruktionsfehler beim neuen modell vergangenheit sein wird. der knick im sattelrohr sieht ja vielversprechend aus.


 
Wieso ist der maximale Laufradradius, der die Kontaktmöglichkeit mit dem Sattelrohr bedingt, denn von der Reifendicke (2.25 bzw. 2.4)abhängig ? Sicher eine Anfänger-Frage, aber logisch find ich es nicht.

Von der mangelnden Reifenfreiheit bei max. Dämperkompression war mir bisher nicht bekannt,  habe auch in den anderen Canyon-Foren hier und den Tests nichts von einem derartigen Konstruktionsfehler gelesen. Sind die Zeitschriften-Redaktionen so sehr von den Werbe-Etats geblendet?

Zeisigschreck


----------



## mohlo (2. November 2008)

Zeisigschreck schrieb:


> Wieso ist der maximale Laufradradius, der die Kontaktmöglichkeit mit dem Sattelrohr bedingt, denn von der Reifendicke (2.25 bzw. 2.4)abhängig ? Sicher eine Anfänger-Frage, aber logisch find ich es nicht.
> 
> Von der mangelnden Reifenfreiheit bei max. Dämperkompression war mir bisher nicht bekannt,  habe auch in den anderen Canyon-Foren hier und den Tests nichts von einem derartigen Konstruktionsfehler gelesen. Sind die Zeitschriften-Redaktionen so sehr von den Werbe-Etats geblendet?
> 
> Zeisigschreck



*AM 05 Hinterrad kollidiert mit Sattelrohr* Einer der Gründe, warum ich dann doch kein Nerve AM 8.0 SE gekauft habe


----------



## MasterAss (2. November 2008)

Das wird alles völlig überbewertet. Ich fahre ein ES mit 2.5er Maxxis und einem Roco Dämpfer. Das Bike wird richtig rangenommen, auch im Bikepark.

Bei mir ist noch !nie! ein Reifen an das Sattelrohr gekommen. Der Rahmen hat eine solch starke Endprogression, dass das nahezu unmöglich im Fahrbetrieb ist. Selbst wenn es passiert? Wayne? Das Sattelrohr wird wohl kaum brechen....

Einige Leute sollten mal lieber mehr Biken als Theorien durchspielen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. November 2008)

mir ist das schon recht oft passiert. der rp 23 ist ja auch recht linear. wenn's ruppiger wird kommt halt etwas mehr luft rein.
problem ist auch nicht das sattelrohr sondern eher der anschlag vom umwerferzug.


----------



## G.K. (2. November 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> *AM 05 Hinterrad kollidiert mit Sattelrohr* Einer der Gründe, warum ich dann doch kein Nerve AM 8.0 SE gekauft habe



War seit Februar bekannt, wieso hast dann überhaupt 6 Monate später eines bestellt. 
Und warum hast du dann ausgerechnet ein Cannondale Carbon Rizer gekauft? Da tritt das gleiche Problem (MTB 08/2008) auf, weil nach 121 km die obere Dämpferaufnahme bei einem Drop über 5 Stufen abgerissen ist. Nur kannst du das nicht mit einem schmäleren Reifen flicken und du fährst immer mit angezogener Handbremse.

Ach ja, ich darf nicht vergessen zu erwähnen, bei Cannondale gibts für Erstbesitzer lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen und du bekommst dann ja die zweite Generation mit verstärkter Dämpferaufnahme.
Nimm meinen Beitrag trotzdem mit dem nötigen Humor und einem Augenzwinkern, den braucht man leider bei Canyon im Moment viel dringender als bei Cannondale oder wie sorgsam war nochmal dein Dämpfer eingebaut! 
Da hatte die chinesische Hausfrau vlt. auch mal einen schlechten Tag. (Bei meinem Giant war's damals jedenfalls so!)

*Denn wir wissen doch Alle:*
_Wer im Schlachthaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Schweinen werfen!_


----------



## RS6plus (2. November 2008)

Morgen! Weiß jemand von euch wie es um die AM 7.0 SE steht? Warte seit 01. August!!! Und bin die nächsten tage nicht zuhaus..


----------



## T!ll (2. November 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Einige Leute sollten mal lieber mehr Biken als Theorien durchspielen.



 Wie recht du hast


----------



## thto (2. November 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> *AM 05 Hinterrad kollidiert mit Sattelrohr* Einer der Gründe, warum ich dann doch kein Nerve AM 8.0 SE gekauft habe



danke für die info


----------



## mohlo (2. November 2008)

G.K. schrieb:


> War seit Februar bekannt, wieso hast dann überhaupt 6 Monate später eines bestellt.


Weil ich den Beitrag "Kontakt Sattelrohr : Reifen" erst nach meiner Bestellung des Nerve AM entdeckt habe.



G.K. schrieb:


> Und warum hast du dann ausgerechnet ein Cannondale Carbon Rizer gekauft? Da tritt das gleiche Problem (MTB 08/2008) auf, weil nach 121 km die obere Dämpferaufnahme bei einem Drop über 5 Stufen abgerissen ist. Nur kannst du das nicht mit einem schmäleren Reifen flicken und du fährst immer mit angezogener Handbremse.


Mein Rize Carbon wurde bereits mit der verstärkten Dämpferaufnahme (genietet) ausgeliefert 



G.K. schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich darf nicht vergessen zu erwähnen, bei Cannondale gibts für Erstbesitzer lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen


Noch ein Grund mehr nicht zum Canyon zu "greifen".



G.K. schrieb:


> ...oder wie sorgsam war nochmal dein Dämpfer eingebaut!
> Da hatte die chinesische Hausfrau vlt. auch mal einen schlechten Tag.


Wurde vom Händler vor Ort in 5 Minuten gegen einen neuen RP23 getauscht - kein Einschicken, keine Fragen, keine lange Wartezeiten.


----------



## Zeisigschreck (2. November 2008)

RS6plus schrieb:


> Morgen! Weiß jemand von euch wie es um die AM 7.0 SE steht? Warte seit 01. August!!! Und bin die nächsten tage nicht zuhaus..


 
Habe vorige Woche per Mail und Telefon von Canyon gehört, daß AM7.0SE-Räder durch früher eingetroffene Parts bereits montiert und derzeit in der Kommissionierung seien, so daß die Auslieferung in der ab morgen beginnenden Woche zu erwarten sei.

Ich würde aber vorsichtshalber selber mal nachfragen, auch bezüglich der montierten Bremsscheiben-Dim. Die Endkontrolle scheint derzeit auch vom bei Canyon grassierenden Alzheimer-light-Virus befallen zu sein. Ich hoffe auch noch auf ein fehlerfrei montiertes Bike und habe die Abholung optimistischerweise für Sa. eingeplant.

Zeisigschreck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.snuggels1 (2. November 2008)

Hallo

Lese schon seit langem eure Beiträge und muss euch vielen Dank für die vielen Infos sagen.
Nun will ich auch mal meinen Betrag dazu steuern.
Meine Frau und ich haben zwei AM7.0SE bestellt. Letzten Mittwoch rief ich einfach mal so bei Canyon an und hörten das die Teile für die Bikes gerade zusammen gestellt werden und anschließend montiert werden sollten. Ja ja, das hab ich hier schon öfters gelesen und das einfach mal so hingenommen. Meine Frau hat dann am Donnerstag nochmal angerufen und die gleich Info bekommen. Bikes sollten Ende vergangener Anfang kommender Woche fertig sein. Ja Ja. Dann aber am Freitag Ihr werdet es kaum glauben, eine Mail von Canyon, das Rad von meiner Frau AM7.0SE in schwarz steht im Showroom zur Abhohlung bereit. Wenn klappt werde ich kommende Woche beide abholen und dann geht es los.

PS.: Hoffentlich sind nicht wie beim 8.0  185er Scheiben vorn montiert. Vielleicht hat ja jemand hierrüber neue Infos.

Danke


----------



## kisban (2. November 2008)

Zeisigschreck schrieb:


> Wieso ist der maximale Laufradradius, der die Kontaktmöglichkeit mit dem Sattelrohr bedingt, denn von der Reifendicke (2.25 bzw. 2.4)abhängig ? Sicher eine Anfänger-Frage, aber logisch find ich es nicht.
> 
> Von der mangelnden Reifenfreiheit bei max. Dämperkompression war mir bisher nicht bekannt,  habe auch in den anderen Canyon-Foren hier und den Tests nichts von einem derartigen Konstruktionsfehler gelesen. Sind die Zeitschriften-Redaktionen so sehr von den Werbe-Etats geblendet?
> 
> Zeisigschreck



na dann mal einen kreis und dann noch einen konzentrischen drumherum. dieser ring ist dein reifen. wenn der zweite konzentrische kreis jetzt noch einen größeren durchmesser hätte könnte das ja daran liegen, dass der reifen größer ist. ein 2.4 reifen baut meist nicht nur in der breite größer, sondern auch in die höhe, als ein 2.25!
die tatsache, dass man noch nicht lange im forum ist heisst nicht, dass man noch nicht lange fahrrad fährt. deine dämlichen und inhaltsfreien kommentare kannste dir sparen! man kann ja auch mal probleme ansprechen. dafür ist dieses forum ja da und dass das problem tatsächlich existiert siehste ja selber.


----------



## Zeisigschreck (2. November 2008)

kisban schrieb:


> na dann mal einen kreis und dann noch einen konzentrischen drumherum. dieser ring ist dein reifen. wenn der zweite konzentrische kreis jetzt noch einen größeren durchmesser hätte könnte das ja daran liegen, dass der reifen größer ist. ein 2.4 reifen baut meist nicht nur in der breite größer, sondern auch in die höhe, als ein 2.25!
> die tatsache, dass man noch nicht lange im forum ist heisst nicht, dass man noch nicht lange fahrrad fährt. deine dämlichen und inhaltsfreien kommentare kannste dir sparen! man kann ja auch mal probleme ansprechen. dafür ist dieses forum ja da und dass das problem tatsächlich existiert siehste ja selber.


 
Hallo,

habe Deine Kompetenz in Sachen Kontruktions-Kritik am AM-Hinterbau eigentlich überhaupt nicht in Frage gestellt, sondern nur meine Verwunderung über diese zum Zeitpunkt meines "dämlichen und inhaltsfreien Kommentares" mir noch nicht bekannte Problematik zum Ausdruck gebracht. Da ich inzwischen u.a. auch die diversen Beiträge von M Staab hierzu gelesen habe, bin ich jetzt hoffentlich weniger "dämlich".
Außerdem habe ich jetzt dank Deines inhaltvollen Beitrages etwas über die Dimensionierungen von MTB-Reifen gelernt. Danke

Schöne Woche

Zeisigschreck

PS. Gibts Dich auch freundlicher?


----------



## simdiem (2. November 2008)

Hmm. Warum ich das Canyon wollte war hauptsächlich wegen den 140 mm hinten, was jetzt nicht sooo viele Hersteller haben. Meistens so 130. 
Mir war bewusst, dass der Reifen scheinbar schleifen kann. Dass aber nur 130mm oder weniger an FW dadurch zur Verfügung stehen war auch mir nicht bewusst...
Das gibt einem schon zu denken.
Gruß
Simon


----------



## kisban (2. November 2008)

Zeisigschreck schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe Deine Kompetenz in Sachen Kontruktions-Kritik am AM-Hinterbau eigentlich überhaupt nicht in Frage gestellt, sondern nur meine Verwunderung über diese zum Zeitpunkt meines "dämlichen und inhaltsfreien Kommentares" mir noch nicht bekannte Problematik zum Ausdruck gebracht. Da ich inzwischen u.a. auch die diversen Beiträge von M Staab hierzu gelesen habe, bin ich jetzt hoffentlich weniger "dämlich".
> Außerdem habe ich jetzt dank Deines inhaltvollen Beitrages etwas über die Dimensionierungen von MTB-Reifen gelernt. Danke
> ...



tja, wenn du jemandem ans bein pisst ("Sicher eine Anfänger-Frage") musste auch damit rechnen, dass man mit dir ähnlich umgeht


----------



## CubeAms125 (2. November 2008)

Zeisigschreck schrieb:


> *Wieso ist der maximale Laufradradius, der die Kontaktmöglichkeit mit dem Sattelrohr bedingt, denn von der Reifendicke (2.25 bzw. 2.4)abhängig ? Sicher eine Anfänger-Frage, aber logisch find ich es nicht.*
> 
> Zeisigschreck



Wenn du es richtig gelesen hättest Kisban, dann würdest du wissen, dass Zeisigschreck seine eigene Frage als eventuelle Anfängerfrage bezeichnet.

Warum du hier so ausrastet und gleich persönlich wirst versteht wohl keiner .....


----------



## kisban (2. November 2008)

CubeAms125 schrieb:


> Wenn du es richtig gelesen hättest Kisban, dann würdest du wissen, dass Zeisigschreck seine eigene Frage als eventuelle Anfängerfrage bezeichnet.
> 
> Warum du hier so ausrastet und gleich persönlich wirst versteht wohl keiner .....



ahso, sorry. hab das falsch verstanden. aber ausrasten is anders


----------



## Zeisigschreck (2. November 2008)

CubeAms125 schrieb:


> Wenn du es richtig gelesen hättest Kisban, dann würdest du wissen, dass Zeisigschreck seine eigene Frage als eventuelle Anfängerfrage bezeichnet.
> 
> Warum du hier so ausrastet und gleich persönlich wirst versteht wohl keiner .....


 
Danke!

Besser hätte ichs auch nicht formulieren können.

Schöne Woche

Zeisigschreck


----------



## simdiem (2. November 2008)

bin gerade schwer am überlegen, ob ich mir das 8.0se abbestelle wegen dem nicht ausnutzbarem Federweg hinten. und mir stattdessen ein am 7.0 2009 kaufen soll. Ich find es halt einfach nicht in Ordnung nur 125-130 mm hinten zu haben wenn es mit 140 angegeben ist...

Könnt ihr mir helfen oder mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen?

Ein verzweifelter Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zeisigschreck (2. November 2008)

kisban schrieb:


> ahso, sorry. hab das falsch verstanden. aber ausrasten is anders


 
Das "sorry" ist angekommen.

Wenn ich die diversen Eingaben von Herrn Staab richtig verstanden hab, kommen die 140 mm FW offensichtlich nur unter "Labor-Bedingungen" wie vermutlich auch bei den wahrscheinlich ähnlich geschönten Angaben der meisten anderen Hersteller zustande (finde ich auch nicht gerade toll). Angeblich kommen Kontakte zwischen 2.4-er Reifen und vorstehendem Umwerferteil (hier SramX7) nur bei Enduro-ähnlicher Nutzung mit submaximaler Dämpferkompression ohne Unfallgefährdung vor, was ich mangels Bike noch nicht überprüfen kann. Hast du ein AM 5.0?

Zeisigschreck


----------



## simdiem (2. November 2008)

Nein ich habe kein AM 5.0. Das Problem tritt bei allen AM und ES Modellen auf. So wie ich es verstanden habe tritt das Problem nur bei dem 2.4 Zoll Reifen auf. Ein 2.25 soll scheinbar nicht anstossen und somit auch nicht den möglichen Dämpferhub vorzeitig stoppen.

Gruß simon


----------



## Rulaman (2. November 2008)

tobistyle schrieb:


> Hi Rulaman! Gratuliere zum neuen Bike!!
> 
> Dass die ne 185er Scheibe verbauen und nicht einmal darauf hinweisen finde ich allerdings schon ne miese Nummer. Die bremst zwar sicherlich auch sehr gut, aber die 203er steht in der Beschribung und muss dann auch verbaut werden - außerdem wirkt die große Scheibe auch optisch besser.
> 
> ...




nein, kein Hinweis wegen der Scheibe. Zuerst fiel es mir gar nicht auf...dann hab ich mal vorne nachgemessen und es auch auf der Scheibe gelesen. Ist trotzdem ne klasse Bremse! Werde aber bei Canyon mal nachhaken.

Danke noch! War heut mit Freundin auf der Alb - ziemlich matschig!
Neue Bilder siehe Album.

Gruss Eberhard


----------



## mstaab_canyon (3. November 2008)

Hallo,

beim AM 8.0 SE ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein Fehler unterlaufen. Ich hatte aus Versehen 185/185 statt wie bei Canyon eigentlich üblich 203/185 bestellt. Der Grund warum wir bei AM in der Regel auf 203er Scheiben am Vorderrad setzen ist die etwas bessere Standfestigkeit bei Dauerbelastungen (gilt an und für sich nur in den Alpen). De Fehler ist leider auch in unserer Dispo nicht aufgefallen und die Bikes sind so in die Montage gegangen. Ich habe mich jetzt entschieden, die Elixir bei diesem Modell allerdings auf 185/185 zu belassen. Folgende Gründe:

1) Nachorder und Umbau dauert wieder recht lange. Bei einem Rad das wegen der verspäteten Nabenlieferung eh schon sehr spät in der Auslieferung war ist das nicht wirklich eine Option

viel wichtiger:

2) das Dogma "203er Scheibe muss am AM Vorderrad verbaut sein" stammt noch aus der Zeit vor 3-4 Jahren als die Scheibenbremsen (speziell die Juicy) noch nicht so standfest und kräftig waren wie heute. Speziell bei der Standfestigkeit hat sich bei Elixir  und auch bei der Formula The One sehr viel getan. Ich fahre an meinem "Hauptbike" auch schon ewig eine 180er The One ohne Probleme, bei den 120er Nerve XC die laut BIKE ja zur "All Mountain Light" Klasse gehören und die ich austattungstechnisch als Alpencrosser ausgelegt habe verbaue ich auch 185er Scheiben. Ausnahme sind natürlich nach wie vor sehr schwere Fahrer, die mit einer 203er Scheibe natürlich einfach ein bisschen mehr Reserve haben. Der Vorteil einer kleineren Scheibe liegt in der etwas besseren Dosierbarkeit und natürlich im geringeren Gewicht.

Speziell die Elixir ist eine Top-Bremse, sehr standfest und auch kräftiger als eine Juicy (und nebenbei die von der Dosierbarkeit her beste Bremse im Moment), so dass man auch im Alpeneinsatz sehr gut mit einer 185er Bremse fahren kann. Im Mittelgebirge ist das alles eh kein Thema... Das sind alles Testerkenntnisse die für das Modelljahr 2009 zu spät kommen (da habe ich die Bremsen in 203 für AM schon im März d.J. bestellt), aber die ich im Moment gerade für 2010 entscheide. Über Euer Feedback zu dem Thema Scheibengrössen würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Bei Fragen stehe ich Euch natürlich gerne zur Verfügung.

VG,

Michael


----------



## hopfer (3. November 2008)

@mstaab canyon
wann sind die neuen bikes online?


----------



## RS6plus (3. November 2008)

Sehr geehrter Herr Staab!

Sie sprechen von den AM 8.0SE, bezieht sich das auf die 7.0SE auch? Da an diesem ja eine jucy verbaut sein soll? Und wann kann ich damit rechnen, das diese serie ausgeliefert wird? Da ich die kommenden 2 wochen nicht zuhaus sein werde, und wahrscheinlich die lieferadresse ändern muß.. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (3. November 2008)

Hallo,

das AM 7.0 SE hat eine 203er Scheibe am Vorderrad. Leider kann ich selbst keine genaue Auskunft über den Lieferungsstatus dieser Räder sagen, die Räder sind aber soweit ich weiss in der Montage.

VG,

Michael


----------



## RS6plus (3. November 2008)

@staab.. Danke für die info! Hoffe doch, das Warten hat bald ein Ende!


----------



## simdiem (3. November 2008)

@ Herrn Staab:

Ich habe drei Fragen an sie bezüglich des Federwegs des 2008er AM Rahmen und dem 2009er AM Rahmen.

Bei dem 2008er Modell war ja bekannt, dass wenn man den Federweg des Hinterbaus von 140 mm ausnutzen wollte, der 2.4er Nobby Nic am Sitzrohr anschlägt, bevor man überhaupt den maximalen Hub erreicht hat. 
1.) Würde sich das Anschlagen des Reifen durch das Verwenden eines 2.25 NN *vollständig* aufheben?

2.) Der 2009er AM Rahmen hat ein geknicktes Sitzrohr. Kann man bei dem Rahmen die 140 mm auch wirklich ausnutzen, also bis zum Durchschlag, ohne dass der 2.4er Nobby Nic irgendein Rahmenteil berührt und somit vorzeitig den Hub beschränken würde?
Hat man hier auch wirklich 140 mm zur Verfügung?
3.) Hat der Hinterbau des 2009ers eine ähnlich progressive Kurve wie der 2008er Rahmen?

Über eine schnelle Antwort wäre ich ihnen sehr dankbar, da ich mir ein Rad von Canyon kaufen will und ich im Moment nicht weiss was ich tun soll.
Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (3. November 2008)

Hallo,

habe die Mail auch schon gesehen, hatte aber noch keine Zeit zu antworten. Der Einfachheit halber dann hier im Forum:



> 1.) Würde sich das Anschlagen des Reifen durch das Verwenden eines 2.25 NN vollständig aufheben?



Das Anschlagen kam nicht bei jedem Rad vor, und wie auch schon geschrieben, in der Regel war es nicht praxisrelevant. Mit dem 2,25er Reifen ist das kein Thema mehr, da dieser sehr viel flacher baut. Auch ein Conti Mountain King in 2.4" baut deutlich flacher als der 2.4er Nobby Nic.



> 2.) Der 2009er AM Rahmen hat ein geknicktes Sitzrohr. Kann man bei dem Rahmen die 140 mm auch wirklich ausnutzen, also bis zum Durchschlag, ohne dass der 2.4er Nobby Nic irgendein Rahmenteil berührt und somit vorzeitig den Hub beschränken würde?
> Hat man hier auch wirklich 140 mm zur Verfügung?



der Federweg ist beim neuen Nerve AM genau wie beim alten Nerve AM. Auch beim 2008er Nerve AM ist von der Kinematik her auf 140mm ausgelegt, die aber nur in der Endprogression erreicht werden. Das gilt genauso für die 2009er Bikes. Natürlich ist der 2009er Rahmen von der Reifenfreiheit her verbessert worden und ein 2,4er Reifen stösst auch bei voller Ausnutzung des Federwegs nicht mehr an.



> 3.) Hat der Hinterbau des 2009ers eine ähnlich progressive Kurve wie der 2008er Rahmen?



der 2009er hat eine ähnliche Kennlinie, nutzt aber den Federweg etwas besser aus. Vor allem aber kann er durch die neue Anti-Squat-Kinematik komplett ohne Plattform gefahren werden, was das Ansprechverhalten natürlich deutlich verbessert. Das gilt natürlich vor allem für Anstiege und Flachstrecken, in der Regel wurde ja auch das alte Modell in der Abfahrt ohne Plattform gefahren. 

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## simdiem (3. November 2008)

Hallo Michael

Vielen vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort.
Weisst du ich bin im Moment sehr verunsichert.
Das AM 8.0SE nehmen, mit der Gefahr, nicht den gesamten Federweg nutzen zu können.
Oder nochmal 4-5 Monate warten und ein 2009er Modell nehmen.
Ich weiss, die Entscheidung kann mir niemand abnehmen, aber es frisst mich seit gestern fast auf.

Gruß Simon


----------



## lukrab (3. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Weisst du ich bin im Moment sehr verunsichert.
> Das AM 8.0SE nehmen, mit der Gefahr, nicht den gesamten Federweg nutzen zu können.
> Oder nochmal 4-5 Monate warten und ein 2009er Modell nehmen.
> Ich weiss, die Entscheidung kann mir niemand abnehmen, aber es frisst mich seit gestern fast auf.


Das selbe Problem hab ich auch gerade . 



mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> der 2009er hat eine ähnliche Kennlinie, nutzt aber den Federweg etwas besser aus. Vor allem aber kann er durch die neue Anti-Squat-Kinematik komplett ohne Plattform gefahren werden, was das Ansprechverhalten natürlich deutlich verbessert. Das gilt natürlich vor allem für Anstiege und Flachstrecken, in der Regel wurde ja auch das alte Modell in der Abfahrt ohne Plattform gefahren.


Dann noch eine dumme Frage, was bedeutet "mit Plattform fahren"?

mfg lukrab


----------



## simdiem (3. November 2008)

Plattform ist die ProPedal Einstellung des Dämpfers. Ist ählich dem Lockout der Federgabel, nur blockiert nicht so stark. Es soll im Endeffekt im Wiegetritt das Wippen unterdrücken. Hoffe das hilft dir ein wenig.

Gruß Simon


----------



## lukrab (3. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Plattform ist die ProPedal Einstellung des Dämpfers. Ist ählich dem Lockout der Federgabel, nur blockiert nicht so stark. Es soll im Endeffekt im Wiegetritt das Wippen unterdrücken. Hoffe das hilft dir ein wenig.
> 
> Gruß Simon



Ja doch, danke. Habs verstanden. Verdammt, das wird echt eine schwere Entscheidung .

mfg lukrab


----------



## simdiem (3. November 2008)

Überlegst du es dir auch es abzubestellen und auf die 2009er Modelle zu warten?

LG Simon


----------



## lukrab (3. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Überlegst du es dir auch es abzubestellen und auf die 2009er Modelle zu warten?
> 
> LG Simon



Ja genau. Einerseits hören sich die Verbesserungen bei dem 2009er Rahmen, echt gut an, schon allein von der Tatsache, dass man die 140mm Federweg voll ausnutzen kann. Andereseits hab ich jetzt schon knapp 3 Monate gewartet und das Wetter ist gerade eigentlich perfekt fürs Mountainbiken. Ausserdem gefällt mir der 2008er Rahmen vom Aussehen irgendwie besser. Ich glaub ich wart jetzt erstmal bis die neue Modelle online sind, das soll ja die nächsten Tage passieren, und dann seh ich weiter.

Wird es eigentlich das 2009er Nerve AM 6.0 auch in schwarz anodisiert geben?

mfg lukrab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hösendröhn (3. November 2008)

Hallo!!

Wird denn nun das AM 7.0SE in weiß, mit schwarzer oder weißer Gabel ausgeliefert?


----------



## simdiem (3. November 2008)

Das weiss ausser den Konstrukteuren und Designern wahrscheinlich niemand...

Eins ist klar, für 2099 Euro werde ich 2009 nicht ein so hochwertig ausgestattetes Bike bekommen. Allerdings trübt die Hinterbausache doch erheblich das Bild vom Traumbike. Mir gefällt der 2008er Rahmen auch besser, wobei das grün metallic des 2009er Rahmens mir sehr gut gefällt.

Gruß simon


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. November 2008)

die 140 mm federweg wirst du nie voll ausnutzen... wenn du's tust, ist das keinesfalls gut für den dämpfer. wie im entsprechenden thread bereits gesagt, nutze ich den federweg so weit aus, wie es für den dämpfer noch gesund ist, egal ob ich nen reifen habe der anschlägt oder nicht. auch passiert bei einem anschlag nicht viel aus ein kurzes "ffffrrrrrrrtttttt". 
allerdings wüsste ich nicht, wie ich mich in eurer situation entscheiden würde, ich würde die entscheidung aber nicht abhängig vom nutzbaren federweg machen, denn das nimmt sich garantiert nichts nennenswertes.
ich bin mit dem rad jedenfalls vollstens zufrieden!


----------



## lukrab (3. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Eins ist klar, für 2099 Euro werde ich 2009 nicht ein so hochwertig ausgestattetes Bike bekommen. Allerdings trübt die Hinterbausache doch erheblich das Bild vom Traumbike.


Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.



Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> die 140 mm federweg wirst du nie voll ausnutzen... wenn du's tust, ist das keinesfalls gut für den dämpfer. wie im entsprechenden thread bereits gesagt, nutze ich den federweg so weit aus, wie es für den dämpfer noch gesund ist, egal ob ich nen reifen habe der anschlägt oder nicht. auch passiert bei einem anschlag nicht viel aus ein kurzes "ffffrrrrrrrtttttt".
> allerdings wüsste ich nicht, wie ich mich in eurer situation entscheiden würde, ich würde die entscheidung aber nicht abhängig vom nutzbaren federweg machen, denn das nimmt sich garantiert nichts nennenswertes.
> ich bin mit dem rad jedenfalls vollstens zufrieden!


Das ist doch mal ein Kommentar der bei der Entscheidung hilft . Ich geb dir recht, man kauft sich ja ein Mountainbike und kein Downhill.

mfg lukrab


----------



## simdiem (3. November 2008)

@Mettwurst.

Nachdem du jetzt den Maxxis 2.35 aufgezogen hast, schlägt der Reifen überhaupt nicht mehr an?
Bei welchen Fahrmanövern ist bei dir der Reifen angeschlagen?
Vielen Dank im voraus.
Simon


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. November 2008)

z.B. hierbei:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TWGRA6nF99o

allerdings war ich da auch mit recht viel sag unterwegs. mittlerweile mache ich ca. 0,5 bar mehr in den dämpfer wenn's ruppig wird.
ansonsten ist das da noch lange nicht das härteste was ich mit dem bike gefahren bin. bei manchen landungen schlägst halt an, bei manchen aber auch nicht. halt eher bei den landungen, bei denen man sozusagen fällt wie ein stein, keine ahnung wie ich das sonst ausdrücken soll. jedenfalls ist das sehr von den individuellen begenheiten abhängig. bei manchen "riesensprüngen" schlägst nicht an, bei manchen kleinen hüpfern dafür umso eher.
es ist mir auch schon in einer anfahrt zu einem sprung passiert. war ne recht steile rampe und genau im bogen ist der reifen kurz angeschlagen.
an den letzten zwei wochenenden war ich ziemlich heftig für das rad unterwegs (eher im torque-einsatzgebiet) viele sprünge, kanten und 1 - max 1,5 m drops, reifen war der swampthing, berührungen gab es da keine


----------



## HPP (3. November 2008)

Hallo Herr Staab,

meine Geduld ist ja fast endlos- nur Canyon schaft es, mich langsam aus der Reserve zu locken. O.K. das mit der immer wieder vorschoben Lieferzeit ist zwar ärgerlich aber noch zu verkraften. Wenn man dann aber hört dass jetzt 185 Scheiben statt 203 verbaut werden finde ich das eine Frechheit. Zumal man keine Info von Canyon darüber bekommt, da muss erst jemand im Forum darauf hinweisen bevor das Canyon kleinere Scheiben verbaut. Ich selbst hätte gerne eine 203 Scheibe wie angekündigt. (Da ich bei fast 2m größe100 Kilo auf die Waage bringe) 
Was muss ich machen, damit ich diese Scheibe auch bekomme?

Gruß

Hanspeter


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Weisst du ich bin im Moment sehr verunsichert.
> Das AM 8.0SE nehmen, mit der Gefahr, nicht den gesamten Federweg nutzen zu können.


Jetzt macht euch doch nicht ins Hemd!

Ich knall alle 10 Ausfahrten mal an, wenn ich fahre wie ein Henker und dann im Flachen oder zu unkontrolliert "einschlage".

Und? Es macht kurz "brrrrt" und fertig.

Da die Progression am Ende so hoch ist passiert das fast nie.

Ich habe auch nicht das Gefühl zu wenig Federweg zu haben. So what?

Aktuell habe ich nen NN2,4 hinten drauf, aber vorne schon wieder einen 2,35er FA. Der baut auch ein wenig weniger hoch und sobald der NN hinten wieder platt ist kommt auch da ein FA rein. Der hat einfach viel mehr Gripp, vor allen wenn es feucht ist.


----------



## thto (3. November 2008)

Hösendröhn schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> 
> Wird denn nun das AM 7.0SE in weiß, mit schwarzer oder weißer Gabel ausgeliefert?



schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (3. November 2008)

vielleicht ist beim Mountain King das Problem nicht so groß ?


----------



## chaz (3. November 2008)

@ simdiem: Fahre wie Mettwurst82 auch die Maxxis und hatte bisher noch keinen Anschlag des Reifens am Rahmen. Auch bei voller Dämpferausnutzung nicht.


----------



## simdiem (3. November 2008)

@chaz 

welche Rahmengröße fährst du?

@mettwurst

mit wieviel sag bist du früher gefahren und mit wieviel fährst du jetzt? DANKE für das Video.

Ich finde es auch nicht in Ordnung, dass das Angebot zuerst mit einer 203/185 mm Scheibe ist; und dann 3,5 Monate einfach die Ausstattungsliste zu 185/185 mm geändert wird. 
Ich will vorne genauso eine 203 mm Scheibe mit der ich das Bike auch bestellt hatte!
Gruß Simon


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. November 2008)

das kann ich dir nicht genau sagen. ich schätze vorher so 30 %, was für ein all mountain ja auch recht viel ist. jetzt so schätzungsweise 25 %. ist jedenfalls für alles ausreichend. hab im rp 23 ca. 10,5 bar bei ~75-77 kg inkl. ausrüstung.


----------



## LosRochos (3. November 2008)

@mstaab

Wenn am Rad nur eine 185er Scheibe ist und nicht die bestellte 203er, was bekommen wir denn an Geld zurück? Habe mein Rad vor 14 Tagen per Vorkasse bezahlt und das Teil ist immer noch nicht da!!!

Wahrscheinlich ist mein Geld schon der Finanzkrise zum Opfer gefallen?!?


----------



## simdiem (3. November 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> allerdings wüsste ich nicht, wie ich mich in eurer situation entscheiden würde, ich würde die entscheidung aber nicht abhängig vom nutzbaren federweg machen, denn das nimmt sich garantiert nichts nennenswertes.



Von was würdest du deine Entscheidung abhängig machen, wenn du in meiner Situation wärst? 

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrDiesfoerg (3. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Von was würdest du deine Entscheidung abhängig machen, wenn du in meiner Situation wärst?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Simon


Ach lasset erstmal kommen. du hast zwei Wochen zeit es wieder zurückzuschicken 
Kannst auf der Straße in aller seelenruhe schaun ob es deinen ansprüchen genügt oder nicht. Ich bin was Fully anbelangt ein völliger anfänger und ich lass mich jetzt einfach mal überraschen. besser als mein 7 Jahre altes Focus Cypress Hardtail wirds auf jedenfall werden. Mit der Bremsscheibe find ich auch blöd. richtig blöd. und da werd ich nochmal entschädigung verlangen. Hat denn jemand von euch heut eins geschickt bekommen?
Ich hatte so drauf gehofft, naja vielleicht morgen ....


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. November 2008)

weiß nicht. wäre wahrscheinlich eine schwere entscheidung. mir persönlich gefallen die neuen rahmen nicht so gut wie die 2008er, auch hätte ich lieber die pike, als die talas. aber das kann ich nur sagen, weil ich die pike eben kenne und mit ihr voll zufrieden bin  außerdem ist die pike ja leider keine option mehr für dich.
also ich weiß es wirklich nicht. wär natürlich schon schön, wenn das reifenproblem weg wär, aber ich glaube ein halbes jahr warten wäre mir dafür zu lang. aber die entscheidung kann dir eh keiner abnehmen...


----------



## lukrab (3. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Von was würdest du deine Entscheidung abhängig machen, wenn du in meiner Situation wärst?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Simon



Ich hab mir es mal heute nochmal richtig überlegt, aber kam zu keiner Entscheidung. Du hast schon irgendwie recht. Das Fahrrad ist schon ein super Teil, aber das Hinterbauproblem, versaut einem schon irgendwie den Traum vom perfekten Fahrrad. Aber ich hab auch keine Lust noch ein halbes Jahr zu warten.

mfg lukrab


----------



## thto (3. November 2008)

Albert 2.25 oder ähnliches und das problem ist weg !


----------



## lukrab (3. November 2008)

thto schrieb:


> Albert 2.25 oder ähnliches und das problem ist weg !



Und dann ist das Problem ganz weg?

Sorry nochmal eine dumme Frage, was bedeutet den das 2,25?

mfg lukrab


----------



## Canyon-Paul (3. November 2008)

lukrab schrieb:


> Und dann ist das Problem ganz weg?
> 
> Sorry nochmal eine dumme Frage, was bedeutet den das 2,25?
> 
> mfg lukrab



Es gibt keine dummen Fragen  
Das gibt die Reifenbreite an. Im normalen alten AM/ES (2007) waren 2.25 Zoll Reifen drin und alles hat gepasst. 2008 sind die Rahmen ist gleich geblieben nur die breiteren Reifen. Ich habe das AM und bin mit meinen 2.35 Zoll Mudy Marrys zufrieden auch wenn es am Anfang gelegentlich mal ge"zrrrt" hat. Also zerbreucht Euch nicht den Kopf, sooo schlimm ist das nicht


----------



## simdiem (3. November 2008)

Einen Reifen mit 2,25 Zoll Reifenbreite. Ein Reifen mit 2.4 Zoll schlägt an.  (Edit: Paul war schneller...)
Ein 2.35 Maxxis den Mettwurst in seinem Post oben erwähnt hat, schlägt auch nicht an. 
Nachdem ich jetzt gerade nochmals angerufen und nach meinem Liefertermin gefragt hatte hiess es 17.11.08 

Ganz ehrlich die machen einem die Entscheidung ganz schön einfach.


@ Michael Staab

Wenn es heisst, dass der Hinterbau des neuen Rahmens den Federweg besser ausnützt, heisst es dann im Umkehrschluss, dass die Endprogression nicht so hoch ist wie beim 2008er Rahmen und dass dadurch die Gefahr eines Durchschlags im ruppigerem Gelände und bei Sprüngen erhöht wird?
Gibt es eventuell ein Diagramm mit einer Kennlinie?

Viele Grüße Simon


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (3. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> .
> Nachdem ich jetzt gerade nochmals angerufen und nach meinem Liefertermin gefragt hatte hiess es 17.11.08



Ganz ehrlich ?? Das darf doch nicht war sein


----------



## kisban (3. November 2008)

ich seh mein kommentar hat für einiges an aufregung gesorgt. besser gesagt beide

also noch mal kurz mein eindruck:
ich stelle den luftdruck des dämpfers nach sag. bei 20 % schlage ich gelegentlich an, meist bei einigermaßen verunglückten landungen und bei schnell durchfahrenen tieferen kuhlen. es ist wohl eher kein sicherheitsrelevantes problem, aber zumindest sollte dies angegeben werden, in meinen augen, auch ausserhalb des forums. dass der reifen anschlägt bevor der dämpfer in den anschlag geht ist in meinem augen ein konstruktionsfehler, da es mit sicherheit nicht im lastenheft stand. die konsequenz dieses fehlers ist allerdings nicht so fatal, wie das was manch einer als konstruktionsfehler so sieht. bei mir ist mittlerweile der lack recht großflächig ab. so ca. 6 cm hoch und 1-2 cm breit. am anfang bin ich mit 25 % sag gefahren. habe erst recht spät den schaden festgestellt und mehr luft reingepumpt. aber wie gesagt, stoße ich auch mit 20 % noch an. bei einem freund ist die gleiche problematik. bei ihm ist das begrenzende element allerdings der zuganschlag des umwerfers. fällt dann nicht so auf. also 2.25 reifen machen in meinen augen nicht so viel sinn. dann würd ich lieber mit dem etwas höheren luftdruck im dämpfer fahren und mich an der zusätzlichen federleistung des reifens und dem besseren grip erfreuen. oder halt ein rad nehmen, bei dem das problem gar nicht erst vorhanden ist. dann muss man auch nicht über 2 monate warten, wenn man sein rad deswegen einschickt


----------



## Viper76 (3. November 2008)

HPP schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Staab,
> 
> meine Geduld ist ja fast endlos- nur Canyon schaft es, mich langsam aus der Reserve zu locken. O.K. das mit der immer wieder vorschoben Lieferzeit ist zwar ärgerlich aber noch zu verkraften. Wenn man dann aber hört dass jetzt 185 Scheiben statt 203 verbaut werden finde ich das eine Frechheit. Zumal man keine Info von Canyon darüber bekommt, da muss erst jemand im Forum darauf hinweisen bevor das Canyon kleinere Scheiben verbaut. Ich selbst hätte gerne eine 203 Scheibe wie angekündigt. (Da ich bei fast 2m größe100 Kilo auf die Waage bringe)
> Was muss ich machen, damit ich diese Scheibe auch bekomme?
> ...



Hallo Herr Staab, ich teile die Meinung von Hanspeter.

Ich habe mich hier im Forum bis jetzt noch nicht darüber beklagt, dass der Liefertermin für das AM 8.0 SE immer weiter nach hinten verschoben wurde, obwohl ich schon sehr darüber verärgert bin.
Ich fand es bisher mehr als unprofessionell, dass ich, um überhaupt zu erfahren was los ist, immer selbst aktiv werden musste, und selbst dann von keinem einzigen Servicemitarbeiter an der Hotline eine konkrete Aussage zum Stand der Dinge bekommen habe.

Die Sache mit den falsch bestellten Bremsen passt da ja ganz gut ins Bild.
Wieder keine direkte Info von Canyon, nur übers Forum davon erfahren.
Selbst bei meinem Anruf heute morgen wurde ich nicht über die falsche Größe der Bremse informiert (hätte ja eigentlich bekannt sein müssen, da das Rad schon fertig montiert und verpackt war) .
Was ist eigentlich mit denen die nicht in Foren mitlesen? Aber vielleicht merken die es ja nicht!
Wäre es nicht möglich eine E-Mail zur Information an alle Besteller des betroffenen Modells zu schicken? Damit liessen sich bestimmt auch viele Anrufe bei der Hotline verhindern.

Nun zur gewünschten Meinung über die falsche Größe der Bremsscheibe:
Ich persönlich würde auch die 203mm Bremse bevorzugen. Vielleicht kann sich Canyon ja dazu bereit erklären für all die, die unbedingt eine 203mm Bremse haben wollen, im Nachhinein einen Austausch zu organisieren sobald die 203mm Scheiben verfügbar sind. Nach mittlerweile über 3 Monaten Wartezeit bin ich nicht mehr dazu bereit auch noch bei der Ausstattung Abstriche hinzunehmen. Eine weitere Lieferverzögerung werde ich aus diesem Grund jedoch auch nicht mehr hinnehmen.

Also Herr Staab: Müssen die AM 8.0 SE Besteller die falsche Scheibengröße einfach so hinnehmen, oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit zum späteren Austausch?

Ich hoffe nur die Aussage des Hotliners von heute morgen stimmt, und mein Rad wird trotz Stau in der Versandabteilung innerhalb der nächsten 24h verschickt.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rulaman (3. November 2008)

...und die AM 7.0 bekommen 203er? Das ist unfair  ...und wenn dann im Biergarten neben meinem AM 8.0 ein AM 7.0 parkt, dann werd ich neidvoll auf seine vordere Scheibe schauen  ...auch wenn die 185er Scheibe super ist...die *OPTIK* spielt halt auch eine Rolle!


----------



## LosRochos (3. November 2008)

Rulaman schrieb:


> ...und die AM 7.0 bekommen 203er? Das ist unfair  ...und wenn dann im Biergarten neben meinem AM 8.0 ein AM 7.0 parkt, dann werd ich neidvoll auf seine vordere Scheibe schauen  ...auch wenn die 185er Scheibe super ist...die *OPTIK* spielt halt auch eine Rolle!



Ist Euch allen eigentlich egal, dass die uns nun wieder be********n?!? 

Immerhin ist die 203er Scheibe teurer als die 185er. Wir sind doch hier nicht bei der Wohlfahrt und unterstützen diesen Schwindel auch noch, mit dem sich die Leute bei Canyon bereichern wollen?!?

Ich habe mein Rad lt. Angebot bestellt und will es auch so haben. Ansonsten müsste da noch mindestens ne Dämpferpumpe und ein ordentlicher Sattel im Preis mit drin sein.


----------



## chaz (4. November 2008)

@ simdiem: Fahre den Rahmen in Größe "L".


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. November 2008)

sieht so aus, als würde das outlet bald vor nerve am se's platzen


----------



## LiNgOtT (4. November 2008)

Ich würde wirklich gerne mal wissen wieviel Prozent der Bestellungen bereits wieder storniert wurden.

Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als wenn Canyon die Kunden extra verärgern möchte weil Canyon vielleicht am Ende keine SE's mehr verkaufen will?! (verkalkuliert?)

Weil soviel inkompetenz habe ich noch nie in einem vernünftigen Laden gesehen.
Ich kann nur allen raten sich das Bike nun woanders zu bestellen.
Sowas sollte man nicht noch unterstützen.


----------



## RS6plus (4. November 2008)

Jungs.. So langsam ist auch meine geduld am Ende..  da kriegt man ja nen hals wie ne keksdose.. Ist schon "bissl" frech, was Canyon sich da erlaubt.. Lieferverzögerungen, falsche farben, falsche teile und immer nur vertröstet werden.. Kann die melodie der hotline auch bald nicht mehr hören..


----------



## simdiem (4. November 2008)

Mir gehts genauso, aber das wisst ihr ja...


----------



## Zeisigschreck (4. November 2008)

LosRochos schrieb:


> Ist Euch allen eigentlich egal, dass die uns nun wieder be********n?!?
> 
> Immerhin ist die 203er Scheibe teurer als die 185er. Wir sind doch hier nicht bei der Wohlfahrt und unterstützen diesen Schwindel auch noch, mit dem sich die Leute bei Canyon bereichern wollen?!?
> 
> Ich habe mein Rad lt. Angebot bestellt und will es auch so haben. Ansonsten müsste da noch mindestens ne Dämpferpumpe und ein ordentlicher Sattel im Preis mit drin sein.


 
Angeblich haben einzelne Besteller beim Beginn der Pannenserie als Trostpreise Hörnchen etc bis zu 50 Euronen Wert zugesagt bekommen.
Zeisigschreck


----------



## Zeisigschreck (4. November 2008)

Rulaman schrieb:


> ...und die AM 7.0 bekommen 203er? Das ist unfair  ...und wenn dann im Biergarten neben meinem AM 8.0 ein AM 7.0 parkt, dann werd ich neidvoll auf seine vordere Scheibe schauen  ...auch wenn die 185er Scheibe super ist...die *OPTIK* spielt halt auch eine Rolle!


 
Allerdings haben AM 8.0 SE Eigner dafür auch die deutlich bessere, modernere und teurere Bremse an Vorbau, Gabel und Hinterbaustrebe montiert. Vielleicht macht das 9mm weniger Scheiben-Radius wett, wenn zusätzlich die Preisdifferenz gutgeschrieben wird.

Zeisigschreck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS6plus (4. November 2008)

Zeisigschreck schrieb:


> Angeblich haben einzelne Besteller beim Beginn der Pannenserie als Trostpreise Hörnchen etc bis zu 50 Euronen Wert zugesagt bekommen.
> Zeisigschreck



Nach welchen Kriterien wurde das entschieden? Wer was bekommt, bzw ob jemand etwas bekommt?


----------



## WilliamEallace (4. November 2008)

RS6plus schrieb:


> Nach welchen Kriterien wurde das entschieden? Wer was bekommt, bzw ob jemand etwas bekommt?



also bei mir ham se angerufen wegen verzögerung etc. und haben mir kostenlosen versand angeboten, da ahb ich mich beschwert das das zu wenig sei und so hab ich noch nen trinkflaschenhalter und die bar ends dazubekommen. mit versand macht das ca. 50

mfg


----------



## RS6plus (4. November 2008)

Zuzüglich den 370er naben von DT SWISS? Na nicht schlecht.. Na den versand haben sie mir auch erlassen.. Tja. Da zeigt sich verhandlungsgeschick..


----------



## tb205 (4. November 2008)

Zeisigschreck schrieb:


> Angeblich haben einzelne Besteller beim Beginn der Pannenserie als Trostpreise Hörnchen etc bis zu 50 Euronen Wert zugesagt bekommen.
> Zeisigschreck




Bei mir gab´s die Shimano PD-M 545 Pedale. Hatte die ursprünglich mitbestellt, lt. Bestellbestätigung hätten die 49,90 gekostet. Nachdem das Drama mit der ewigen Terminverschiebung seinen Lauf nahm hab ich die Pedale auf Nachfrage auf "KULANZ" umsonst bekommen...  ...ganz toll...

Wo ich schonmal dran bin: Bei meinem Anruf letzte Woche Dienstag wurde mir gesagt das mein AM7.0 SE in der Montage sei; Auslieferung erfolgt Ende letzter, Anfang dieser Woche. Donnerstag habe ich eine Mail an Canyon geschrieben und nochmal vorsichtig gefragt wann ich denn nu mit der Lieferung rechnen darf. Auf die Antwort warte ich immer noch...das habe ich mir nach den Berichten im Forum aber auch fast schon gedacht.
Naja,,,heute erneuter Anruf bei Canyon: Callcenter-Fuzzi "aaaaahhh...mmmmmhhh...ich sehe...die Teile befinden sich derzeit in der Kommissionierung...Montage und Auslieferung höchstwahrscheinlich Ende dieser, Anfang nächster Woche"...  
Also irgendwo ist bei denen mächtig der Wurm drinnen...es ist schon traurig wenn man es hausintern bei Canyon nicht schafft einen richtigen Auftragsstatus zu setzen (letzte Woche Montage, diese Woche werden die Teile kommissioniert...??? Da stimmt die Reihenfolge nicht...). So langsam hab ich echt keinen Bock mehr...


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (4. November 2008)

Jipiii HEYHA, mein schwarzes AM 8.0 ist DAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 
Eben ausgepackt und Lenker + Räder montiert. Jetzt noch Gabel und Dämpfer einstellen. Dann dreh ich mal ne Proberunde aufer Straße.

Allerdings gibt es eine Sache die mich verärgert und eine die mich nachdenklich stimmt.

Ärgert tut mich das ich auch nur ne 185 Scheibe vorne dran hab 

Nachdenklich stimmt mich, dass das hinterrad im lehrlauf "rattert". Ist das normal?
Ist kein monatgefehler, da wenn ich das rad wieder ausbaue und das rad um die zahnkränze drehe es auch rattert.

Hab ne Luftdämpferpumpe dazu bestellt, die wurd mir kostenlos gemacht. also 25  weniger als normal. zufrieden bin ich damit nicht.  ich habe schließlich 3 monate gewartet . schon blöd das das von kunde zu kunde unterschiedlich ist.

würd mich über ne schnelle antwort bzgl. "rattern" freuen ... DANKE


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. November 2008)

meinst du vielleicht den freilauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrDiesfoerg (4. November 2008)

lehrlauf, freilauf joa ich denke. 
also wenn ich so pedaliere, dass das rad nicht angetrieben wird. rückwärts eben.
rattert aber auch wenn sich das rad dreht, ich aber nicht trete.

obwohls eig. klar ist was ich meine kann ichs nur so kompliziert ausdrücken. ich hoffe ihr versteht mich


----------



## tom23" (4. November 2008)

das sind die Sperrklinken des Freilaufes, weiterfahrn! (das gehört so)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. November 2008)

MrDiesfoerg schrieb:


> lehrlauf, freilauf joa ich denke.
> also wenn ich so pedaliere, dass das rad nicht angetrieben wird. rückwärts eben.
> rattert aber auch wenn sich das rad dreht, ich aber nicht trete.
> 
> obwohls eig. klar ist was ich meine kann ichs nur so kompliziert ausdrücken. ich hoffe ihr versteht mich



du bist aber schon mal fahrrad ohne rücktritt gefahren, oder? 
das ist völlig normal. der eine freilauf ist vielleicht lauter als der andere, aber es rattert bei jedem.


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (4. November 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> du bist aber schon mal fahrrad ohne rücktritt gefahren, oder?
> das ist völlig normal. der eine freilauf ist vielleicht lauter als der andere, aber es rattert bei jedem.



hehe ja das bin ich schon mal. danke auf jedenfall ...
ohh man. ich glaub ich schieb die Canyon - Paranoyer. Ich achte jetzt automatisch auf alles was irgendwie komisch auffällt. Kanns immer noch nicht glauben das es jetzt bei mir zu hause steht. nach der odysse hab ich wieder schiss es abgeben zu müssen ...


----------



## simdiem (4. November 2008)

Also kollege freut mich. jetzt schiess mal los.
welche Größe und schon das Hinterrad an das Sitzrohr gehauen?

Und wo bleiben BIIILLLLDDDEEEEERRR?
Bist du angerufen worden oder irgendwie benachrichtigt worden dass dein Bike kommt?

Gruß Simon


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (4. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> welche Größe und schon das Hinterrad an das Sitzrohr gehauen?
> 
> Gruß Simon



HAHA  mir war so klar das die frage als allererstes kommt. 
Is nen schwarzes mit schwarzer Gabel in Größe L. Kann zurzeit leider keine Bilder machen, da Kamera kaputt, sieht aber genauso aus wie des von dem Herrn der das rad auch schon hat nur mit wellgo mg1 Pedalen dran. 
Bin weder angerufen worden noch Email. Ich habs aber gespürt irgendwie das es gestern oder heute gekommen wäre 
Dreh jetzt gleich mal die erste runde ...


----------



## simdiem (4. November 2008)

^^ leihe dir die Cam vom Nachbarn. ^^

Viel Spass bei dem ersten Ausritt. Und hau dich nicht aufs Maul beim Anker werfen ^^

Canyon hat noch die Woche Zeit zu liefern. Danach bestell ichs ab.

LG Simon


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (4. November 2008)

ich glaub das warten hat sich gelohnt 
bin jetzt 15 rumgefahren. straße, nen paar bordsteinsprünge, waldwege runtergeheizt und wieder hoch.
das es nen fully ist, merk ich kein bisschen, da wippt nichts. jedenfalls beim zügigen berghochfahrn. wiegeschritt wenn man so auf kurzer strecke an die 35 km/h will merkt man auch nichts wenn die gabel zu ist. wenn sie offen ist und auf 120 mm ist dann nen bissel aber nicht sonderlich.
bis jetzt noch kein anschlag bei den kleinen hopsern und die scheiben klingen beim schnellen anfahrn/kurven auch nicht. nur gabel quitsch noch nen bissel beim einfedern und vorderbremse ist noch nen bissel lasch. muss man noch richtig einbremsen. aalles in allem 
das bike ist toll, wenn ihrs habt ist aller ärger vergessen ...
gute nacht wünsch ich, ciaoi

edit: hab mir ja die wellgo mg1 zugelegt und dazu hab ich mir die tage die fiveten freerider besorgt.
es wurd ja schon viel positives drüber erzählt. aber das fahrgefühl ist der hammer. du klebst


----------



## Zeisigschreck (5. November 2008)

Hoffe auf gutes Wetter nächsten Sonntag. Dann zeige ich dem von mir bestellten AM 7.0 SE erstmals seine Hausrunde. Habe gestern die erfreuliche Mail-Info vom Showroom-Team erhalten, daß das Radl dort - nach hoffentlich sorgfältiger Endkontrolle - seit heute auf mich wartet.

Zeisigschreck


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. November 2008)

noch mal so für alle. um das hinterrad zum anschlagen zu bringen muss man es auf entsprechenden strecken/sprüngen schon richtig krachen lassen. es ist nicht so, dass das andauernd passiert. mir passierts nur im bikepark oder bikepark-ähnlichen strecken. halt auf strecken für das ein torque eh viel besser geeignet wäre (deswegen bin ich auch schon am sparen, hoffe das klappt für 2009).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (5. November 2008)

LosRochos schrieb:


> Ist Euch allen eigentlich egal, dass die uns nun wieder be********n?!?
> 
> Immerhin ist die 203er Scheibe teurer als die 185er. Wir sind doch hier nicht bei der Wohlfahrt und unterstützen diesen Schwindel auch noch, mit dem sich die Leute bei Canyon bereichern wollen?!?
> 
> Ich habe mein Rad lt. Angebot bestellt und will es auch so haben. Ansonsten müsste da noch mindestens ne Dämpferpumpe und ein ordentlicher Sattel im Preis mit drin sein.



Hallo

bitte beachten: Die 203er Scheibe kostet im OEM-Einkauf wirklich minimalst mehr als eine 185er Scheibe, von "bereichern" kann da überhaupt keine Rede sein. Änderungen in der Spezifikation bzw. Irrtümer sind immer vorbehalten und der Vertrag zwischen Canyon und Kunde wird erst mit der Annahme der Ware geschlossen, bzw. der Kunde hat bei Nichtgefallen ein 30tägiges Rückgaberecht. Bei den AM 7.0 haben wir "in der anderen Richtung" deutlich an Marge abgegeben damit die Räder mit den wesentlich teureren DT Swiss Naben auslieferern konnten nachdem die Shimano Naben nicht verfügbar waren, noch ein Hinweis darauf das wir sicher nicht faul spielen und uns mit solchen Spezifikationsändeurngen "bereichern" wollen. Nicht optimal ist sicher, das wir nicht aktiv auf die Kunden zugegangen sind. Da der Fehler der 185er Scheiben erst sehr spät aufgefallen ist (als die Räder bereits in der Auslieferung waren) war dies im Vorfeld nicht möglich. Abholkunden werden ab sofort von uns informiert, Versandkunden werden ebenfalls eine Info zu der Scheibe erhalten.

Und noch einmal, bei der Elixir kann man meiner Meinung nach aufgrund der sehr guten Standfestigkeit und Bremsleistung (näher an Code als an Juicy) auch auf einem All Mountain hervorragend mit einer 185er Scheibe fahren. Das verbauen wir serienmäßig auf unseren 2009er Nerve XC, das verbauen viele andere Hersteller ebenfalls serienmäßig in diesem Segment. Auch im HighEnd Allmountain-Test in der Bike 10/08 waren ausschliesslich 185er SCheiben am Vorderrad verbaut. Kleinere Scheiben haben auch Vorteile, sind leichter und weniger anfällig gegen Geräusche (Klingeln, Schleifen).

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Oliver Linberg (5. November 2008)

MrDiesfoerg schrieb:


> ich glaub das warten hat sich gelohnt
> bin jetzt 15 rumgefahren. straße, nen paar bordsteinsprünge, waldwege runtergeheizt und wieder hoch.
> das es nen fully ist, merk ich kein bisschen, da wippt nichts. jedenfalls beim zügigen berghochfahrn. wiegeschritt wenn man so auf kurzer strecke an die 35 km/h will merkt man auch nichts wenn die gabel zu ist. wenn sie offen ist und auf 120 mm ist dann nen bissel aber nicht sonderlich.
> bis jetzt noch kein anschlag bei den kleinen hopsern und die scheiben klingen beim schnellen anfahrn/kurven auch nicht. nur gabel quitsch noch nen bissel beim einfedern und vorderbremse ist noch nen bissel lasch. muss man noch richtig einbremsen. aalles in allem
> ...



Ich empfehle dir die folgende Neuanschaffung:
Die deutsche Rechtschreibung


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. November 2008)

was denn jetzt? rechtschreibung oder grammatik?


----------



## simdiem (5. November 2008)

Man der war doch voller Adrenalin und Glückshormonen, da kann ich auch nix vernünftiges mehr sagen...


----------



## dogge (5. November 2008)

Das Warten hat ein Ende AM 8.0 SE ist da
- am 03.08 bestellt per Nachnahme
- heute früh nochmals angerufen netter Mitarbeiter sagte Rad sei gescannt
   müsste die Tage bei mir ankommen 10 min später klingelte die Postfrau
   mein Rad es war da
- die kleinere Bremsscheibe naja nicht so wild trotzdem geiles Teil 
  Danke Canyon und allen Anderen viel Spass mit ihren was auch immer
 Ach so wir sind hier nicht in einem Rectschreibforuhm oder war es doch Grramatik
 Bis denne


----------



## simdiem (5. November 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Welche Farbe hat das gute Stück denn? Bilder?

VG Simon


----------



## dogge (5. November 2008)

schwarz 
Bilder gab es ja schon habe nur noch einen selle yutaak montiert sieht gut aus also bis die Tage irgendwo im Wald


----------



## Oliver Linberg (5. November 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> was denn jetzt? rechtschreibung oder grammatik?



Beides


----------



## RS6plus (5. November 2008)

Wer nen rechtschreibfehler findet, darf ihn behalten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiNgOtT (5. November 2008)

dogge schrieb:


> Danke Canyon und...



Wofür bedankst du dich?
Dafür, dass dein Rad mehrere Wochen zu spät und mit abweichender Ausstattung geliefert wurde?

Oder bist du einfach nur froh, dass in diesen Durcheinander überhaupt noch ein Rad den Käufer erreicht hat?


----------



## T!ll (5. November 2008)

Ich sehe, wegen der kleineren Scheibe ist es unmöglich Freude an einem SE zu haben, und bestellen soll bei solchen Betrugsversuchen blos keiner mehr!

Echt lustig hier


----------



## dogge (5. November 2008)

mit der 185 Scheibe kann ich leben bedankt habe ich mich für ein schönes Bike mit dem längeren Warten war nicht ganz so schön aber es gibt andere Probleme und haben wir nicht alle schon mal Fehler gemacht ohne das wir gesteinigt wurden hoffe ihr bekommt Eure Wünsche bald erfüllt das mal wieder Frieden einkehrt


----------



## knuspi (5. November 2008)

dogge schrieb:


> mit der 185 Scheibe kann ich leben bedankt habe ich mich für ein schönes Bike mit dem längeren Warten war nicht ganz so schön aber es gibt andere Probleme und haben wir nicht alle schon mal Fehler gemacht ohne das wir gesteinigt wurden hoffe ihr bekommt Eure Wünsche bald erfüllt das mal wieder Frieden einkehrt


 
Punkt-Taste kaputt? Das kann man ja kaum lesen ...


----------



## WilliamEallace (5. November 2008)

Hi 

wollt ma eben über den lieferstatus von meinem am 7.0se berichten: hab vorhin bei canyon angerufen und es ist gestern bei denen rausgegangen der dhlnr. nach ist es heute morgen um 04:xx im logistikzentrum bremen angekommen und sollte somit morgen da sein( da ich in bremen wohn wundertr es mich das es heute nicht mehr angekommen ist

mfg


----------



## Rulaman (5. November 2008)

Hallo Herr Staab,

für die lange Wartezeit haben wohl einige Leute ein kleine Enschädigung bekommen, Pedale, Dämpferpumpe etc. Aber andere nicht. Ich hätte mich z.B. gefreut, wenn ich keine Frachtkosten hätte bezahlen müssen. Warum werden nicht alle gleich behandelt, schließlich haben alle etwa gleichlang warten müssen?

Grüsse Eberhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (5. November 2008)

letzten freitag angerufen = keine aussage über liefertermin
heute angerufen = bike ist seit montag fertig 
leider habe ich keine info darüber erhalten ... macht aber nix freu mich riesig.... SA wird das kleine in koblenz abgeholt


----------



## thomasbee (5. November 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Abholkunden werden ab sofort von uns informiert, Versandkunden werden ebenfalls eine Info zu der Scheibe erhalten.



Ich hätte es als inhaltsvoller empfunden, hier zu lesen, was denn wohl in der Info drinsteht, als hier die Info zu geben, dass eine Info gegeben wird.

.t


----------



## Zeisigschreck (6. November 2008)

thto schrieb:


> letzten freitag angerufen = keine aussage über liefertermin
> heute angerufen = bike ist seit montag fertig
> leider habe ich keine info darüber erhalten ... macht aber nix freu mich riesig.... SA wird das kleine in koblenz abgeholt


 
Pampers mitnehmen, falls das kleine aufm Heimweg mal muß

Zeisigschreck

(evtl bis Sa im Showroom)


----------



## WilliamEallace (6. November 2008)

Juchuuu Bike ist da und zusammengebaut bistjetzt hab ich auch noch keine fehler was montage angeht bemerkt 
allerdings hat canyon mir einen teil meines rabattes wieder gestrichen  werd da im laufe des tages mal anrufen und das mal klären jetz hab ich zubehör im wert von 40 umsonst bekommen aber musste den versand noch zahlen

fotos folgen im laufe des tages 
mfg mo


----------



## RS6plus (6. November 2008)

@williamEallace: mach mal bitte bilder vom vorderrad und der talas.. Wie ist denn das mit der QR15 gelöst? P.S. Gratuliere zum bike..  hoffe meins kommt auch bald.. Bin nur dummer weise nicht zuhaus.  jetzt mußt ich so lang warten, und wenn's geliefert wird bin ich nicht da! Blöd..


----------



## rossi-0815 (6. November 2008)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> Juchuuu Bike ist da und zusammengebaut bistjetzt hab ich auch noch keine fehler was montage angeht bemerkt
> allerdings hat canyon mir einen teil meines rabattes wieder gestrichen  werd da im laufe des tages mal anrufen und das mal klären jetz hab ich zubehör im wert von 40 umsonst bekommen aber musste den versand noch zahlen
> 
> fotos folgen im laufe des tages
> mfg mo


 

Scheint bei Canyon (mal wieder) Probleme mit dem neuen System zu gebenn. Hab heute folgenden Brief bekommen:

"Sehr geehrter Herr...,

zum 01.10.2008 haben wir ein neues EDV-System eingeführt. Nach einigen Kontrollen haben wir nun fest gestellt, dass sich ein Fehler bei der Umstellung eingeschlichen hat, welcher die Rechnungsstellung in den letzten vier Wochen beeinflusst hat.

So haben wir bei Ihnen versehentlich vergessen die Versand-, Verpackungs- und Nachnamekosten zu berechnen. Es handelt sich dabei um einen Betrag in Höhe von 35,70 Euro.

Wir bitten Sie hiermit freundlichst, uns die entstandenen aber nicht abgerechneteten Kosten nachträglich zu überweisen. Bitte entschuldigen Sie diesen Umstand.

Vielen Dank!

Mfg
CANYON"

Weiß nicht, ob ich lachen oder heulen soll...


----------



## simdiem (6. November 2008)

Hab heute bei Canyon angerufen und wollte mein Rad abbestellen. 

Dann hiess es, dass das Rad gestern versendet worden ist und heute kommen soll. Dann bin ich schnell zur Bank und habe das Geld geholt.
Um 16:00 Uhr klingelte der Postbote und hat es gebracht.

Ich habs um 17 Uhr ausgepackt und zusammenbebaut. Um 18:30 Uhr gings ab zur ersten Nachtfahrt. Erstes Gefühl: geil.
Ich habe auch die Luft rausgelassen beim Dämpfer und habe nachgemessen wann das Hinterrad anschlägt. Es schlägt bei etwa 133mm FW an bzw. dann beginnen die rechten äußeren Stollen an dem Umwerferzughüllenhalter der ans Sitzrohr geschweisst ist zu schleifen. Ich denke das kann man noch akzeptieren.

Anfangs haben die Scheiben leicht geschliffen. Mittlerweile nicht mehr. Die ersten paar starken Bremsungen hat die Bremse fürchterlich gequitscht, jetzt aber nicht mehr. Das einzige was ich zu bemängeln habe ist, dass ich kein Betriebsanleitungsbuch mitgeschickt bekommen habe. Dieses werde ich noch anfordern.

So noch 2 Fragen.

Wieviel bar habt ihr im Dämpfer?
Und wieviel bar in der Gabel?

Ich wiege fahrfertig so 66 Kg rum und habe im Dämpfer etwas über 10 bar. Kommt mir noch zu weich vor.
Bilder kommen heute Abend noch versprochen!!

Sonst weiss ich grad nix mehr was schreiben kann.
LG Simon


----------



## WilliamEallace (6. November 2008)

Hi

Zum Druck im Dämpfer: glaub standartmäßig waren ja so 10 bar drin das war mir auch wesentlich zu weich(ich wieg auch 66kg allerdings ohne klamotten) bin vorhin mal mit 13 bar durch den wald geheizt hatte aber leider die pumpe vergessen, denn das war mmir etwas zu hart! denke für unser gewicht sollte es so bei 11,5-12bar liegen

gabel druck habe ich noch nicht überprüft da SAG bei mir recht gut passte

@rs6plus

bilder vonner gabel krigst morgen hab vorhin nur so welche vom bike gemacht da is die gabel aber recht schlecht zu sehen

mfg


----------



## simdiem (6. November 2008)

Hey,
danke für deine Antwort. Ich werde das morgen Abend mal testen.
Ich habe morgen den ganzen Tag Vorlesungen so ein scheiss.
Achja ich habe das Bike gewogen. Wiegt mit Pedalen und Taschenlampe und Rücklicht (für die Nachtfahrt notwendig) 13.7 kg. abzüglich 440gr Pedale und die Lichter wiegen auch locker 250 gramm. D.h. die Werksangabe stimmt ^^. Mit Mountain King Super Sonic Reifen wiegt das Bike dann nur noch 13.2 kg. wenn die lichter weg sind ^^.

LG Simon


----------



## RS6plus (6. November 2008)

Ich komm mir grad so dick vor.. Warum seid ihr so leicht? Bin 185 und hab knapp 90kilo! Mann.. 
@williamEwallace: mach dir keinen streß, genieß erstmal dein rad..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (6. November 2008)

du bist sicherlich nicht dick. Ich bin ja auch nur 176cm groß. Hab aber innerhalb der letzten 16 Monate 9 kg zugelegt. Nur durch Krafttraining ^^.
Bilder kommen später.
LG Simon


----------



## simdiem (6. November 2008)

Na was sagt ihr ?? 

Gruß Simon

Mein T-Lampe vorne ist nur provisorisch befestigt ^^


----------



## Zeisigschreck (7. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Na was sagt ihr ??
> 
> Gruß Simon
> 
> Mein T-Lampe vorne ist nur provisorisch befestigt ^^


 
Frage zum Foto: Kettenstrebenschutz incl. gewesen ??

Zeisigschreck


----------



## simdiem (7. November 2008)

jop der war schon dran 

VG Simon


----------



## RS6plus (7. November 2008)

Saugeil.. In weiß.. So wie mein's.. Wenn ich's denn bald hätte.. Und weiße flatpedal's..hab ich auch.. Schick schick.. Werd hier gleich neidisch!  und danke für die tröstenden worte bezüglich meines gewichts..  ich sollte vielleicht weniger ist studio gehen.. Lach..


----------



## simdiem (7. November 2008)

Danke. Freut mich dass es dir gefällt!!
kommst bei mir vobei, kannst ne runde drehen ^^.. woher kommste denn?


----------



## CubeAms125 (7. November 2008)

Hi Simon,

ich hab zwar kein Canyon sondern ein Cube Ams 125, aber das hat auch die Fox Talas RLC dran.
Im bei mir mitgelieferten Handbuch zur Fox Gabel werden Richtwerte zum Druck der Gabel angegeben.

Diese sind:

61 - 66 kg: 3,97 bar = 55 psi
66 - 70 Kg: 4,48 bar = 65 Psi

Ansonsten kann ich dir hier grad mal die Beschreibung aus der Mountainbike reinstellen, wie man das optimale Federgabel- und Dämpfer Setup macht:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/d/217655?skip=0

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.

Viel Spass mit deinem Bike!!

Viele Grüße, Vikram


----------



## RS6plus (7. November 2008)

@simdiem: danke für das angebot! Bin aus heidelberg. Zumindest wohn ich da. Komme aber aus dem vogtland.. Da gibts mehr hügel..  unsere bike's unterscheiden sich nicht wirklich, bis auf die bremse und diverse kleinigkeiten.. Rein optisch sind sie identisch. Weiß mit weißen flatpedal's..    ich hab mir die NG ALIEN geholt.. Sahen gut aus, nicht zu teuer, und industriegelagert..


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. November 2008)

also ich wiege nackisch ca. 72 kg. mit ausrüstung so 76 kg würde ich mal sagen und ich fahre den rp23 so mit 10,5 bar. das ist mir nicht zu weich und ich nutze so den federweg optimal aus so gut wie ohne reifenanschlag. kann nicht verstehen, dass euch mit 66 kg 10 bar zu wenig sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (7. November 2008)

@rs6plus

hey dann können wir mal ne runde in HD fahren. Meine Schwester wohnt dort, das könnt ich mal verbinden.

@vikram

Danke für den Link. Den kann ich gut brauchen.

LG Simon


----------



## RS6plus (7. November 2008)

Das ist ein wort! Geht klar! Bin ich ja mal gespannt. Da hätten wir den direkten vergleich zwischen 185mm elixier und 203mm avid jucy..


----------



## RS6plus (7. November 2008)

Da können wir gleich mal über deine swissstop beläge reden! Sollen ja angeblich besser sein.. Kann ich aber nicht beurteilen, da ich keine praktische erfahrung hab.


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (7. November 2008)

@ simdiem: du hast auch vorne nur die 185er scheibe drauf oder?

Ich wiege 85 kg nackig und dann warscheinlich 89 kg in Montur bei 189 cm körpergröße.
Ich hab im Dämpfer 15 Bar drin, was mir aber eindeutig zu fest ist. Ich hab fast keinen Unterschied von der "ProPedal" Einstellung gegenüber der offenen Einstellung gemerkt. 
In der Gabel hab ich jetzt vorne 5 bis 6 Bar drin. Wenn ich die auf 100 mm fahre hab ich noch gute 10 mm reserve. Ich denke das ist in Ordnung. Obwohl ich mich damit auch nochmal näher befassen muss, hatte ja bis jetzt noch kein Fully und muss das mit den SAG Werten etc. erstmal alles ausprobieren. Bis jetzt sind die Einstellungen den Standarteinstellungen der Fox Anleitung nachempfunden. (Blöd das es die nur auf CD gab)
Bin die letzten 2 Tage jeweils 2 Stunden rumgefahren.
Hatte zuerst auch nen leichtes schleifen der Bremsen was jetzt weg ist.
Nach 5-10 km fing dann gestern beim Antritt und beim Pedalieren der Hinterbau an zu knarzen . Zum Teil kam das von den Pedalen die ne Ladung Öl brauchen und zum Anderen Teil hab ich keine Ahnung woher das kam. Als ich das Rad Abends dann geputzt hatte bin ich nochmal schnell drauf und hab auf der Straße ne Runde gedreht und da wars weg. Vielleicht sollt ich den Hinterbau samt Dämpfer auch nochmal durchölen.

Hab auch nochmal bei Canyon angerufen wegen der Scheibe. Der Mita. sagte mir, dass wenn ich drauf bestehen sollte, ich die 185 einschicken kann und Canyon mir ne andere Scheibe schickt. Desweiteren sagte er, dass es aber letztendlich egal wäre welche Scheibe man fahren würde, sofern man nicht 120 kg wiegt und das Rad ans Limit treibt. Hätten Tests belegt. Naja mir ist es auf jedenfall zu stressig ne neue anzufordern.

Last mal was von euch hören  Gabs Probleme, was habt ihr für Einstellungen etc.

Ich bin auf jedenfall sehr zufrieden was das Fahrrad anbelangt 

Edit: Womit sichert ihr euer Bike eigentlich? Wollte mir evtl. das Abus Granit X-Plus Bügelschloss kaufen. Aber das ist so sperrig. Naja mal sehen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. November 2008)

ich sichere mein bike nicht, weil ich damit bestimmt nirgendwo hin fahre, wo ich nicht die ganze zeit die kontrolle drüber habe. es ist ein sportgerät. für den alltag hab ich was anderes, altes.


----------



## kisban (7. November 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> also ich wiege nackisch ca. 72 kg. mit ausrüstung so 76 kg würde ich mal sagen und ich fahre den rp23 so mit 10,5 bar. das ist mir nicht zu weich und ich nutze so den federweg optimal aus so gut wie ohne reifenanschlag. kann nicht verstehen, dass euch mit 66 kg 10 bar zu wenig sind...



da gibts doch unterschiede zwischen den rp23. mit big airchamber braucht seltsamerweise einen höheren druck. erschliesst sich mir auch nicht ganz. ich fahre ihn zwischen 13-14 bar bei 70 kg körpergewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. November 2008)

ich habe auch den mit der großen luftkammer.


----------



## Julian31191 (7. November 2008)

Hallo, 
hat eigentlich schon einer das Grand Canyon 6.0 se bekommen?
Warte immer noch auf meins
Soll angeblich nächste Woche endlich mal fertig werden.



> Die ersten 100 Modelle werden diese Woche fertig gestellt und nächste Woche
> ausgeliefert, aber die restlichen geplanten Modell können erst in KW 46
> produziert werden. Ob Ihr Rad bei den ersten 100 dabei sein wird, kann ich
> Ihnen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt leider noch nicht sagen.



Naja top, dass die noch nicht einmal die Kundendaten durchchecken können/wollen.
Hab im Moment eigentlich eh genug Stress mit den Klausuren.


btw. wieso hat keinen eigentlich nicht sowas wie eine Sendungsverfolgung?? Ist doch praktischer wenn man sich eben auf der Homepage einloggt und den Status seines Drahtesels sieht und nicht extra anrufen oder ne e-mail schreiben muss....

MfG Julian


----------



## simdiem (7. November 2008)

Sodele heute auch nochmal ne kleine Runde gedreht. Also die hintere Bremse schleift(klingelt ein wenig) manchmal. Vielleicht sollt ich den Schellspanner nochmal bissle fester anknallen. 

Bei mir knarzt nichts. Nur die Kette schleift bzw klappert gern gegen den Umwerfer. Vielleicht sollt ich den mal in ner ruhigen Minute richtig einstellen.

Die Scheiben habe ich aber immer noch nicht richtig eingefahren. Hab ich so das Gefühl. Und ich brauch verdammt nochmal langsam nen Tacho ^^.

Soweit alles im Grünen Bereich.

Weiss jemand die Drehmomente für die Schrauben am Hinterbau?

LG Simon

Achja ich fahre im Dämpfer jetzt so 12,5 bar. Bei nem 50 cm Drop ins Flat benutz ich dann ca 11 cm Fw.
Pro Pedal hab ich auf Stufe 3. Nutzt ein wenig was im Wiegetritt bei blockierter Gabel.

Achja ich hab auch vorne ne 185er Scheibe.
Irgendwie ist mir das Rad immer noch fremd. Ist irgendwie ein komisches Gefühl noch. Irgendwie fährt die Angst mit, dass was nicht so richtig funktionieren könnte....


----------



## corallus (7. November 2008)

> Weiss jemand die Drehmomente für die Schrauben am Hinterbau?


Findest du im Fahrradhandbuch.



> Irgendwie fährt die Angst mit, dass was nicht so richtig funktionieren könnte....


Quatsch. Was kann denn schon schief gehen? Wenn du Angst hast, deinen Lenker oder die Bremsen zu verlieren, dann kannst du ja selber
mal die Anzugsdrehmomente kontrollieren. Gib einfach Gas Junge und geniess dein Bike! 

Gruss Corallus


----------



## thto (8. November 2008)

habe heute mein AM 7.0 SE abgeholt.... sehr feines Rad !!


----------



## simdiem (8. November 2008)

Hey, 
tolles bike hast du da. Ich stell gleich noch ein paar Bilder in mein Album bzw. in die Galerien.
Gruß Simon


----------



## simdiem (9. November 2008)

@corallus

Die Anzugsmomente für die Hinterbauschrauben an den Gelenken stehen nicht im Handbuch! Oder falls doch dann sage mir bitte auf welcher Seite.
Gruß Simon


----------



## Zeisigschreck (9. November 2008)

Handbuch derzeit im Laden nicht erhältlich, nur online. Stand 8.11. Sollen nachgeliefert werden. Hauptsache das Rad war da.

Zeisigschreck


----------



## corallus (9. November 2008)

@Simon
Hast recht, vom Hinterbau steht nichts drin. Ich war zu faul zum Nachschlagen. Jetzt weiss ich
auch wieder, von woher ich die Info hab - von Canyon selber. Hab gerade die alte Mail gesucht
und darin steht fürs Gelenk am Tretlager 12-13Nm (plus ein Tropfen mittelfester Loctite
Schraubensicherungslack). Für die restlichen Gelenke würd ich so 10-12Nm zuziehen, aber frag
sonst besser nochmal nach..


----------



## Zeisigschreck (10. November 2008)

Zeisigschreck schrieb:


> Handbuch derzeit im Laden nicht erhältlich, nur online. Stand 8.11. Sollen nachgeliefert werden. Hauptsache das Rad war da.
> 
> Zeisigschreck


 
Zur Klarstellung: Mit Handbuch ist das Fahrradhandbuch für Käufer von Canyon-Rädern gemeint, nicht der lang ersehnte Katalog 2009!

Zeisigschreck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (11. November 2008)

Danke euch beiden für eure Antworten:

So nach einigen gefahrenen Kilometern. Bisher alles in Ordnung bis auf dass wenn ich impulsartig kräftig in die rechte Kurbel trete sie bei ungefähr 5 Uhr Stellung knackst. Oder auch manchmal bei der linken Kurbel auf 11 Uhr.
Ich vermute, dass es die Kurbel in Verbindung mit dem Innenlager ist, da der Hinterbau bei normalem Ein-oder Ausfedern nicht knackst. 

Ich hab auch schon danach gegoogelt und herausgefunden, dass das knacksen von Hollowtech 2 Innenlagern in Verbindung mit der Kurbel von einem nicht parallel gefrästem Tretlager kommen kann. Habt ihr schon so ein Geräusch wahrgenommen? Sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Gruß Simon


----------



## knuspi (11. November 2008)

Hatte so ein knacksen beim Treten auch mal. Habe die Pedale nochmal neu angezogen. Dann war es weg.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (11. November 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Hatte so ein knacksen beim Treten auch mal. Habe die Pedale nochmal neu angezogen. Dann war es weg.



Genau, zuerst die "einfachen" Teile prüfen.


----------



## G.K. (11. November 2008)

Bei mir warens mal die Kettenblattschrauben, war aber ein dauerhaftes Knacken bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung, wenn es steil geworden ist.

Und 2 Tipps als vorbeugende Maßnahme und weil es auch einfach überprüfbar ist:
Ist bei deiner Beschreibung sehr unwahrscheinlich. 

Ich habe festgestellt, dass die Sattelstütze gut gefettet sein möchte. Aber das ist einfach festzustellen, Knackt es nur im Sitzen oder auch im Wiegetritt.

Impulsartig, da reißt du am Lenker, also auch Lenker, Vorbau, (Steuerlager) mal kurz prüfen. Da passt aber deine genaue Angabe der Pedalstellung nicht dazu.


----------



## simdiem (11. November 2008)

Hey,

vielen herzlichen Dank für euren Support!!

Ich werde heute also:

- Pedale nachziehen, bzw. vorübergehend andere Pedale einbauen

- Die Kettenblattschrauben nachziehen

- Die Sattelstütze einfetten und den Schnellspanner stärker anziehen.

Bis spätestens 22 Uhr gebe ich euch Bescheid.

Viele Grüße Simon


----------



## simdiem (11. November 2008)

Sodele Jungs.

Is ein bissle später geworden. 

Also die Kettenblattschrauben waren Bombenfest. Da ging gar nichts mit nachziehen.

Die Sattelstütze habe ich geschmiert und den Spanner fester angezogen.

Die Pedale ausgebaut und das Gewinde ordentlich mit Fett eingeschmiert. Danach fest angezogen.
Was soll ich sagen. Es ist weg. 2 kurze Probefahrten je so 7 min und kein knacken mehr.

Ich denke es lag an den Pedalen die ich relativ trocken eingebaut hatte. Obwohl die sehr fest angezogen waren.

Jungs ich danke euch von ganzen Herzen für eure Tipps. Jetzt bin ich noch glücklicher mit meinem Schatz!

Seid ihr auch glücklich mit eurem Rad und hat mitlerweile jeder seins ausgeliefert bekommen?

LG Simon


----------



## Julian31191 (11. November 2008)

also ich hab mein gc 6.0 noch immer nicht, hoffe dass es diese Woche noch kommt 

aber schön, dass du soviel (jetzt) soviel Spaß mit deinem Rad hast . Hoffentlich bleibt es dabei 

LG Julian


----------



## simdiem (12. November 2008)

@Julian

Danke dir. Das hoffe ich auch. Auch wenn das Warten total ätzend war, hat es sich doch soweit ich das bis jetzt sagen kann sehr gelohnt. Das lustigste war ja, dass ich letzten Donnerstag anrufen wollte um mein Rad abzubestellen, als er mit sagte, dass es tags zuvor versendet wurde. 
Da hat Canyon gerade so nochmal die Kurve bekommen. ^^

Ich freu mich aufs Wochenende an dem ich hoffentlich wieder die Wälder in der Umbebung unsicher machen  kann.

LG Simon


Achja demnächst kommen noch Ergon Griffe und der 203 mm G3 Clean Sweep Rotor vorne drauf. Teile sind schon bestellt!!


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (12. November 2008)

Julian31191 schrieb:


> also ich hab mein gc 6.0 noch immer nicht, hoffe dass es diese Woche noch kommt
> 
> aber schön, dass du soviel (jetzt) soviel Spaß mit deinem Rad hast . Hoffentlich bleibt es dabei
> 
> LG Julian



Hi! 

Meinst du das GC 6.0 SE? Hast du nen aktuellen Stand wann die rausgehen? Kumpel von mir hat zu Angebotsbeginn eins bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS6plus (12. November 2008)

@simon: guten morgen! Ich für meinen teil warte immernoch kleiner tipp, hol die mal die neue Bike. Da ist ein umfassender Bremsentest drin.. Recht interessant.. Vor allem in bezug auf die Avid scheiben.. Aber du hast ja bald ne neue vor'n drin..  und das in einer größe, die du wolltest..


----------



## simdiem (12. November 2008)

@RS6

Ok ich eile zum Kiosk. Werde mir heute auf jeden FAll eine besorgen.
Danke für deinen Tipp.
Ruf doch noch mal bei Canyon an und mache Druck. Ganz im Ernst.
Immer nachhaken und nachfragen.
LG Simon


----------



## RS6plus (12. November 2008)

Hab ich vorhin getan.. So langsam ist meine Geduld am ende. Die wissen ja gar nix! Mache hier haben ihr 7.0 schon seit Tagen, und wenn ich frag, wie der Stand der Dinge ist, höre ich nur bla bla.. Die müßen doch wissen, wo die einzelnen räder der Kunden sind! Aber nein.. Keine auskunft unter dieser Nummer..


----------



## simdiem (12. November 2008)

Halte durch, lohnt sich. Bei mir hiess es ja auch anfang letzter Woche 17.11. Liefertermin und 3 Tage später stands vor der Tür.
Ich drück dir die Daumen!!!


----------



## Julian31191 (12. November 2008)

@ canianer: Ja ich meinte das gc 6.0 se.
der aktuelle stand ist/war, dass die ersten 100 Modelle in der 44 KW rausgehen und die anderen 100 in der 46 KW (also diese) hab meins auch direkt bestellt als es die gab, hab meins aber auch noch nicht, wenns diese woche nicht kommt gibts bald tote 

LG


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (12. November 2008)

Thx!



Julian31191 schrieb:


> wenns diese woche nicht kommt gibts bald tote


Ne, das lass ma. Da kommste vor Papierkram auch nicht zum biken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian31191 (12. November 2008)

wo du recht hast..... 
trotzdem werde ich mal morgen nochmal nachhören


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (12. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> @Julian
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forderst du die von Canyon ein? Oder hast du dir die Privatbestellt?
Hab die Bike nämlich auch gelesen und es ist ja anscheinend doch ein erheblicher unterschied ob 180 oder 203. naja ich hab aber keine lust deshalb wieder 3 wochen nicht biken zu können


----------



## simdiem (12. November 2008)

Nein die habe ich auf eigene kosten nachgeordert.


----------



## thto (12. November 2008)

paar pics vom am7se


----------



## CubeAms125 (13. November 2008)

Wunderschönes Bikes!! Viel Spass damit! 

Eine Frage bleibt mir allerdings noch. Ich habe auch den Conti Mountain King (in der Protection Variatne). Ich bin der Meinung ich habe die Reifen in der Richtigen Laufrichtung montiert 
(laut Beschriftung auf den Reifen / Hinterrad <---------->Vorderrad).

Bei mir zeigen jedoch die Spitzen der kleinen Dreiecke auf der Mitte der Lauffläche nach vorne und nicht nach hinten


----------



## thto (13. November 2008)

ehrlich gesagt : keine ahnung


----------



## simdiem (13. November 2008)

schönes Bike

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## DerandereJan (13. November 2008)

CubeAms125 schrieb:


> Bei mir zeigen jedoch die Spitzen der kleinen Dreiecke auf der Mitte der Lauffläche nach vorne und nicht nach hinten




Oben oder unter dem Reifen?

Falls darunter ist das richtig, weil du ja so mehr Grip aufbaust!

Grüße Jan


----------



## tom23" (13. November 2008)

thto schrieb:


> paar pics vom am7se



hier das Lob, das Du nur im Canyon Forum bekommst: Schönes Radl (hab nebenbei den gleichen Rahmen) 

Lass es dir nicht klauen!


----------



## thto (13. November 2008)

am samstag wird es gründlich eingefahren, hoffe es fährt so geil wie es aussieht ! das neue canyon home ist schon sehr beeindruckend im vgl zum laden vorher !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian31191 (14. November 2008)

> Die Räder befinden sich zur Zeit in der Produktion. Der Versand wird aber
> leider erst ab Mitte KW 47 durchgeführt werden können. Bitte entschuldigen Sie
> die schlechte Nachricht, aber wir sind bemüht, diese Modelle dann
> schnelsstmöglich zu versenden.



naja dann will ich mal hoffen, dass es dann bei der woche bleibt 
sonst kann ich mir ja gleich nen 09 bike aussuchen 

LG Julian


----------



## simdiem (14. November 2008)

is schon irgendwie krass, ein paar bikes werden ausgeliefert und andere erst viel viel später.


----------



## Julian31191 (14. November 2008)

sehe ich auch so, naja hängt wahrscheinlich mit irgendeinem hersteller zusammen (was auch sonst ).
okay dann stimmte der erste liefertermin mit kw 48 ja doch ziemlich, und ich hab mich erst noch gefreut, dass ich meins 4 Wochen früher kriege 
naja bin nur froh wenns endlich da ist


----------



## agnes (14. November 2008)

vielelicht aus messe bikes?


----------



## Julian31191 (14. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> vielelicht aus messe bikes?



das bezweifle ich mal. Weil die Mese Bikes werden ja im Outlet seperat verkauft und die aktuellen Messe Bikes ham ja alle neuere Komponenten. Und sowas wäre, glaube ich, auch nicht rechtlich in Ordnung. Es wären ja in der Hinsicht ja gebrauchte Komponenten, die nicht als neu verkauft werden dürften 
wahrscheinlich ist einfach irgendwo in Mexiko oder Taiwan oder so ein kleiner Fabrik Aufstand
naja lassen wir uns überraschen


----------



## RS6plus (15. November 2008)

Super freu.. Mein Rad wurde heute geliefert.. Nur war keiner da!  blöd. Jetzt steht's bei der Post und wartet auf Montag! Ist das Leben nicht schön! :| Ausserdem wurde mir fracht und verpackung berechnet.. Aber das wurde schon mit Canyon geklärt. Alles kein problem.. Bekomm ich wieder..  jetzt bin ich verwirrt.. Soll ich mich freuen, oder weiter heulen?  naja, die Odyssey hat ein Ende! Puuh.


----------



## simdiem (15. November 2008)

^^ sag sowas nicht, du hast es noch nicht auf Transportschäden kontrolliert. ^^.

Oh mann ich war heute wieder auf Tour. Das war mal wieder unendlich geil. Ich bin immernoch hin und weg. Das Bike ist einfach ein Traum ein einziger Traum. 
@RS6 morgen in 2 Wochen bin ich in der Nähe von Heidelberg zum Biken. Wahrscheinlich! Wo genau weiss ich noch nicht, aber vielleicht kannste da dann ja mitfahren.

Achja heut sind meine Ergon Griffe gekommen. Endlich keine Handgelenksschmerzen mehr!
Gruß Simon


----------



## RS6plus (15. November 2008)

@simon: hör mal auf hier so zu unken..  das wäre ja schön wenn das klappen würde. Müssen nur schau'n wie ich da arbeite, da ich schicht schaffe. Mann, bin ich froh. Jetzt kann( bis auf transportschäden, grrrr ) eigentlich nix mehr schief gehen.


----------



## Peter K (15. November 2008)

thto schrieb:


> paar pics vom am7se




Tolles Teil, mit dem wirst du viel Freude haben. Ich nenne eines aus der Herbstaktion von 2007 mein Eigen und das geb ich nimmer her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrDiesfoerg (16. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> ^
> Achja heut sind meine Ergon Griffe gekommen. Endlich keine Handgelenksschmerzen mehr!
> Gruß Simon



welche hast du dir denn genau zugelegt? Hatte auch schon an neue Griffe und nen neuen Sattel gedacht ...


----------



## simdiem (16. November 2008)

Die Ergon GP1 Leichtbau Team Edition. Optisch anfangs gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber mitlerweile bin ich auch davon restlos überzeugt!

Bilder kannst du in 5 Minuten in meinem Album bestaunen 

Oder schon jetzt hier:


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (17. November 2008)

Und die taugen was?
Bei Amazon hab ich die nur in schwarz gefunden, gibts noch mehr schräge Farben wie dein Grün/Gelb?


----------



## Julian31191 (17. November 2008)

google ist dein freund 
http://www.google.de/products?q=ergon+gp1&oe=utf-8&sa=N&start=0
hier mal ne komplette überischt, und hier: http://www.bikebude24.de/product_info.php?info=p1166_ERGON-GP1-S-Team-Edition.html
in grün 

bitteschön


----------



## simdiem (17. November 2008)

Also ich bin schwer zufrieden mit den Griffen. Seitdem ich die fahre tut mein rechtes Handgelenk nicht mehr weh!

mehr auch unter: http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/griffe/index.html

übrigends noch 2 Knacksquellen gefunden.
Vorbau : Abhilfe schafft nachziehen der Schrauben
Sattelstütze: Abhilfe schafft fetten und säubern der Sattelstütze, sowie den Schnellspanner fester anziehen.

Sag mal wie findest du die Farbkombination mit den Griffen und dem Rad?


----------



## haske (18. November 2008)

Na simdiem ich wollte dich nur nochmal beglückwünschen, dass du "mein bike" endlich doch noch bekommen hast.
 Wenn man bedenkt, wie lang das gedauert hat is das schon nen Witz. Ich werd mir nächstes FJ nen Bike holen - ob Canyon weiss ich noch nicht genau. 
Ich wünsch dir viel Spass beim Biken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (18. November 2008)

@haske

Vielen Dank dir!
Ich muss mich natürlich auch bei dir bedanken. Ohne dich hätte ich jetzt wahrscheinlich noch kein Bike. Und ich bin sehr froh dass ich es gekauft habe. Es hat sehr lange gedauert, keine Frage, aber jetzt ist es da und alles ist soweit in Ordnung. Das lässt dann doch einiges an Ärger vergessen.

@ RS6
Wie schauts aus? Bike schon abgeholt?

Gruß Simon


----------



## RS6plus (18. November 2008)

@simon. Ich hoffe.. Weil ich immernoch nicht zuhaus bin. Bin bei meinen eltern, da es meinem dad ein paar tage nicht gut ging. Jetzt ist aber alles wieder in butter. Und ich werd wahrscheinlich am donnerstag zurück sein. In der zwischenzeit hat es mein mitbewohner wohl schon dort abgeholt.. Von ihm wußte ich ja auch, das es geliefert werden "wollte", nur war ja niemand zuhaus..   entschuldigt bitte die permanente kleinschreiberei.. Bin immer mit dem handy drin.. Naja.. T9 macht eben faul..


----------



## simdiem (18. November 2008)

Groß oder klein ist egal. Hauptsache leserlich. Kümmer dich erst einmal in Ruhe um deine Eltern, dein Rad rennt nicht weg. Jetzt auf jeden Fall nicht mehr. In 2 Tagen kannst du es ja dann auspacken.

Gruß simon


----------



## simdiem (18. November 2008)

Update Nr. 2

Heute kam meine 203er G3 Avid clean Sweep Scheibe, die ich auch direkt verbaut habe. Leider noch nicht zum einfahren gekommen. Deswegen gibt es morgen Bilder und einen Fahreindruck. Optisch sieht das schon mal ganz geil aus ..


----------



## Muskelschwund (20. November 2008)

Hallo und Gruß aus Berlin
Schaut gut aus das Teil. Ist das ein AM 8.0SE ? Wenn ja, dann würde mich mal interessieren wann Du das bestellt hast und wann Du es  tatatsächlich bekommen hast. War irgendwas an der Ausstattung nicht so wie Du es Dir gedacht hattest? Bremse oder Sattel zum Beispiel, ...????
Gruß Muskelschwund 

PS: Ist ein 8.0SE hab ich jetzt auch gelesen...


----------



## Julian31191 (20. November 2008)

also ich finde das Grün extrem geil 
zum verlieben okay gift Grün ist eh eine geile Farbe 

wo bleiben denn jetzt mal aktuelle Bilder mit großer Scheibe??

Mein Rädchen soll woll noch diese Woche rausgehen, zumindenst steht es in der Kommission, hoffe mal dass es nächste Woche kommt. Und nach Montag hab ich auch meine LK Klausuren um   *Zeeeeeeiiiiiiit*


----------



## simdiem (20. November 2008)

Sodele.
Hatte diese Woche echt viel um die Ohren und kaum Zeit für was anderes ausser Studium, ausser gestern, da habe ich nochmal das letzte gute Wetter ausgenutzt und eine 2 h Tour mit 2 Kollegen gefahren (dabei noch die 203er Scheibe eingebremst).

@Julian
Die Bilder kommen jetzt. Ich habe zwar am Di schon welche gemacht, aber das war nix, zuviel Blitz und dadurch ein Schatten hinter den Bremsscheiben von denen.
Danke, ich finde das "giftgrün" auch sehr schön. Freu dich auf dein Bike. Ist wirklich geil und lohnt sich zu warten.

@ Muskelschwund.

So wie du schon selbst herausgefunden hast, handelt es sich um das Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 Special Edition Midseason Modell.
Bestellt am 29.7.08. Geliefert vor genau 2 Wochen am 6. November. Sollte eigentlich in Kalenderwoche 37 geliefert werden. Kam erst 8 Wochen später in KW 45. Canyon ist nicht immer unbestimmt schnell. 

Ganze Geschichte? - Okay

Also.
Anfang Juli nach Koblenz gefahren. hin+rückfahrt 500 km um die am modelle probezufahren. Soweit so gut. Es hieß die Räder AM SE Modelle sollten Anfang August bestellbar sein und Anfang September geliefert werden.
Anfang August dann das AM 7.0 se bestellt und es hieß Liefertermin KW37. Als dann KW37 war hieß es Lieferverzögerung 10 Wochen. Ich dacht mir nur wtf aber hab die Bestellung beibehalten. Das am 8.0se sollte 2-3 Wochen Lieferverzögerung haben. Als jemand im Forum schrieb er habe sein 8.0 abbestellt fragte ich ihn nach Größe und Farbe, die zufällig meiner benötigen entsprachen. Also bei Canyon angerufen und gefragt ob das noch verfügbar sei. Ich habs dann umbestellt und 200 Euro Mehrkosten auf mich genommen um früher mein Bike zu bekommen.... Auf das ich zu dem Zeitpunkt schon ein viertel Jahr wartete. Als das Rad dann Ende September kommen sollte kam es oh Wunder natürlich nicht. Über das Forum erfuhr ich, dass es wieder eine Verzögerung von nochmals 3-4 Wochen geben sollte. KW 42 rief ich dann an und fragte was mit meinem Bike nun sei. Man sagte mir 2-3 Wochen. Auf meine Frage warum ich nicht benachrichtigt wurde gab es keine Antwort nur ein tut mir leid.
Warum ich kein anderes bestelle? Weil ich kein Rad mit vorne und hinten 140mm Fw mit den Federelementen zu einem ähnlichen Preis gefunden habe.


Zurück zu deinen Fragen.
Ausstattungstechnisch bevorzuge ich ergonomische Griffe drum auch die Ergon, weil mein rechtes Handgelenk recht schnell weh tut. Der Sattel geht, wenn man mit Radlerhose fährt, in Ordnung.
Angekündigt war am Vorderrad die 203er Scheibe, was aber durch eine 185er ersetzt wurde, weil scheinbar falsch geordert wurde.
Dieses Defizit habe ich nun wieder beglichen.

Also mit 203er Scheibe gewinnt man noch einmal deutlich spürbare Bremspower. Ich benötige noch weniger Fingerkraft. Die Bremse ist eindeutig bissiger.
Einzigster Wermutstropfen: in einem bestimmten Geschwindigkeitsbereich klingelt die vordere Scheibe LEICHT auf Teer. KLingelt aber bei weitem nicht so laut so pausenlos und penetrant wie eine formula Oro.

Zum Abschluss noch ein paar Bilder: Wenn noch fragen sind dann fragt!

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## RS6plus (21. November 2008)

schau dir mein grinsen an..    @simon.. Ich hab's.. Muß mich erstmal beruhigen.. Morgen wird gefahren.. Hoffe nur es regnet nicht. Naja.. Will's nicht beim größten schmuddelwetter einweihen.. Bilder kommen noch, wenn ich rausbekommen hab, wie das hier mit handy funktioniert.. Aber das werd ich schon irgendwie hinbekommen. Da hab ich schon ganz andere sachen versaut.. P.s. Dein bike sieht ja FAST so schön aus wie mein's.. Lach.. Nee, sind ja zwillinge.. Also fast..


----------



## WilliamEallace (21. November 2008)

wie nicht beim größtem schmuddelwetter? genau für son wetter sind die bikes doch gemacht nach meinem 1. ausritt war ne 2 cm schlammschicht auf meinem am7.0se  naja ich wünsch dir mal viel spass mit deinem bike

mfg


----------



## simdiem (21. November 2008)

@rs6

Hey, schau ist doch noch was geworden. Freut mich tierisch.
HOffen wir auf gutes Wetter am Sonntag in einer Woche.
Brems morgen erst mal schön deine Bremsen ein. Und dann lass es krachen. Ein bisschen geht immer, egal was für ein Wetter.
LG Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS6plus (21. November 2008)

wie nicht beim größtem schmuddelwetter? genau für son wetter sind die bikes doch gemacht


Die bike's schon.. Nur ich nicht.. Lach.. Nee, passt schon. Es ist nur sooo schon weiß und sauber.. Ich glaub, ich TRAG es erstmal bissl durch die gegend..


----------



## Cortezsi (21. November 2008)

Ja und wie bremst man denn nun genau die Bremsen ein?
Hier gibt es immer wieder widersprüchliche Meinungen.


----------



## simdiem (21. November 2008)

20-30 mal auf 30 kmh beschleunigen und dann sehr sehr stark bis fast zum Stillstand abbremsen.Zwischen den Bremsungen ein wenig Zeit zum Abkühlen lassen. Willst die Beläge ja nicht direkt verglasen.


----------



## Cortezsi (21. November 2008)

Danke!
Und muß man dann immer wieder neu Einbremsen, wenn neue Beläge fällig wurden?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. November 2008)

ja. man kann das aber auch mit ner tour verbinden. ich habe bisher nie einbremsvorgänge gezählt. je nach fahrweise geht das meiner meinung nach sowieso von alleine.


----------



## Muskelschwund (21. November 2008)

Hallo Simon,
Midsaeson = End of season
Danke für deine Ausführung. Bei mir hat der tolle serviceorientierte Direktversender 20Wochen benötigt um das Rad bei mir vor die Haustür zu wuchten. Das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis ist einfach unschlagbar aber der Rest kann sich echt verstecken. Vor sieben Jahren hatte ich schon mal ein ES6 bestellt. Damals schafften Sie es in 13Wochen. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich einfach nur Pech habe. Es muß einfach vielen anderen auch so ergehen. Das kann doch aber nicht die Taktik sein.
Damals war aber der Service noch viel besser gewesen um einen Kunden milde zu stimmen. Nur deswegen bin ich wieder dort hin... Ich finde die Herren ruhen sich auf Ihren Lohrbeeren ganz schön aus.
Abgesehen davon, finde ich die Mehrkosten zum 7.0SE sehr fragwürdig. Hast Du das mal verglichen. Das was da wirklich anders ist kostet für so einen Großabnehmer nur nen Bruchteil als das es bei der Austattung so viel mehr aufwertet. Denn bei der Bremse wurde mir mehr versprochen! Nicht nur die 203er Scheibe! Hattest Du eigentlich das Werkzeug um die Scheibe umzubauen? Oder hast Du den Umbau aus eigener Tasche bezahlt? Wo ist da der Service den ich meine ? 
Ansonsten ist mein 8.0SE auch ganz toll geworden, mal sehen wann ich mal ein paar Bilder einstelle.
Gruß Andi


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (21. November 2008)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Danke!
> Und muß man dann immer wieder neu Einbremsen, wenn neue Beläge fällig wurden?



Ja klar! Ich würde das auf jeden Fall gewissenhaft machen. Somit hast du alles richtig gemacht. Müssen muss man natürlich nie und "geht auch so" geht natürlich auch immer. Aber warum nicht richtig machen? Ist ja kein Akt.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (21. November 2008)

Muskelschwund schrieb:


> Bei mir hat der tolle serviceorientierte Direktversender 20Wochen benötigt um das Rad bei mir vor die Haustür zu wuchten.



Was ja aber auch *nicht immer nur* an Canyon liegt. Zulieferer, Piraten auf Weltmeeren, etc.
Beim Händler gibt es solche Kritik nicht, weil man dort erst kauft, wenn das Bike im Laden steht. Was nicht heißt, dass dort alles pünktlich abläuft.



Muskelschwund schrieb:


> Vor sieben Jahren hatte ich schon mal ein ES6 bestellt. [...] Damals war aber der Service noch viel besser gewesen um einen Kunden milde zu stimmen. Nur deswegen bin ich wieder dort hin... Ich finde die Herren ruhen sich auf Ihren Lohrbeeren ganz schön aus.


Finde die Aussage etwas flapsig. Vergleiche mal die Größe von Canyon vor 7 Jahren mit der von heute. Vor allem das Wachstum von 2007-bis heute wird hier gnadenlos unterschätzt. Was hat denn das mit sich Ausruhen zu tun?



Muskelschwund schrieb:


> mal sehen wann ich mal ein paar Bilder einstelle.


----------



## Muskelschwund (21. November 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Was ja aber auch *nicht immer nur* an Canyon liegt. Zulieferer, Piraten auf Weltmeeren, etc.
> Beim Händler gibt es solche Kritik nicht, weil man dort erst kauft, wenn das Bike im Laden steht. Was nicht heißt, dass dort alles pünktlich abläuft.
> 
> 
> Finde die Aussage etwas flapsig. Vergleiche mal die Größe von Canyon vor 7 Jahren mit der von heute. Vor allem das Wachstum von 2007-bis heute wird hier gnadenlos unterschätzt. Was hat denn das mit sich Ausruhen zu tun?



Da hast Du auch nicht ganz unrecht, aber sollte der Verkäufer einplanen und wenn mal was schief läuft den Kunden zuvorkommend und freundlich im Vorfeld bzw. zeitnah informieren. Das ist Service und eine Bringschuld. 


Sorry, sollte nicht flapsig rüberkommen. Aber wenn der Laden immer größer wird, weden die Kunden immer mehr zur NUMMER ..... der nächste bitte...


Aber danke für deine Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (21. November 2008)

Muskelschwund schrieb:


> Da hast Du auch nicht ganz unrecht, aber sollte der Verkäufer einplanen und wenn mal was schief läuft den Kunden zuvorkommend und freundlich im Vorfeld bzw. zeitnah informieren. Das ist Service und eine Bringschuld.
> 
> 
> Sorry, sollte nicht flapsig rüberkommen. Aber wenn der Laden immer größer wird, weden die Kunden immer mehr zur NUMMER ..... der nächste bitte...
> ...



Du, kein Ding - so macht diskutieren ja auch Spass! 
In Sachen Planung hat Canyon hoffentlich/denke ich dazu gelernt. Zu hoffen ist jetzt, dass die lange fällige Reorganisation ab 2009 Früchte trägt. Unbestritten läuft hier und da öfter richtig was schief - wie im richtigen Leben halt.. Aber ich denke Canyonkunden werden sicher nicht als "Nummern" abgetan. Dafür sind die Canyon- Leute schon immer viel zu nett gewesen.


----------



## Julian31191 (21. November 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Aber ich denke Canyonkunden werden sicher nicht als "Nummern" abgetan. Dafür sind die Canyon- Leute schon immer viel zu nett gewesen.



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Also wie nett die einem in dem Showroom entgegenkommen und auch die Zeit die aufgewendet wird für einen Kunden ist meistens sher großzügig. Also von "Nummern" kann man (noch) nicht reden.
Allerdings hast du mit der Planung bzw. Organisation recht, obwohl Canyon halt nichts für zu spät gelieferte Laufräder kann.  Ist halt ein Problem der Planwirtschaft...ach ne, ham ja ne soziale Marktwirtschaft hier

LG Julian


----------



## simdiem (21. November 2008)

Muskelschwund schrieb:


> Hallo Simon,
> Midsaeson = End of season
> Danke für deine Ausführung. Bei mir hat der tolle serviceorientierte Direktversender 20Wochen benötigt um das Rad bei mir vor die Haustür zu wuchten. Das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis ist einfach unschlagbar aber der Rest kann sich echt verstecken. Vor sieben Jahren hatte ich schon mal ein ES6 bestellt. Damals schafften Sie es in 13Wochen. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich einfach nur Pech habe. Es muß einfach vielen anderen auch so ergehen. Das kann doch aber nicht die Taktik sein.
> Damals war aber der Service noch viel besser gewesen um einen Kunden milde zu stimmen. Nur deswegen bin ich wieder dort hin... Ich finde die Herren ruhen sich auf Ihren Lohrbeeren ganz schön aus.
> ...



Hey Andi.
Midseason= End of Season ^^ da haste Recht, hab ich mir auch schon des öfteren gedacht. Auch gut ist der Werbetext:

Das Nerve AM 8.0 Midseason-Modell ist ein vorgezogenes Silvesterfeuerwerk für alle, die nicht bis 2009 warten möchten.

Wo se recht haben.... 
Klar der Aufpreis vom 7er zum 8er ist klar fragwürdig. Dafür hat man dann halt die aktuellere Bremse/Technik. Und die Elixir kann ja wirklich was!
Den Umbau habe ich komplett selber gemacht und gezahlt.
Werkzeug ist ja der Schlüssel den man benötigt um die Shimano Hollowtech2 Lagerschalen vom Tretlager runterzuschrauben. Ich habe mich mit Werkzeug im Juli eingedeckt, also Kettennieter, Kettenpeitsche Kurbelabzieher, Kasettenabzieher, Drehmomentschlüssel, Fette, öle, Gabel Deo, das Tretlager Werkzeug, Schraubensicherung usw. 
Also ich kann ziemlich viel selber Schrauben.
Und die Scheibe wechseln sollte ziemlich intuitiv von der Hand gehen.
Stell doch mal ein paar Bilder rein von deinem Bike. DAuert doch auch nur 2 minunten.Hast du auch das AM 8.0 SE?
Gruß Simon


----------



## Muskelschwund (21. November 2008)

Hallo Simon
hab jetzt keine Zeit, muß zum Geburtstag feiern. 
Ja ich habe ein 8.0 nur in schwarz. Hab auch schon was verändert. 
Mal schauen, wie ich die Bilder am WE hier herein bekomme.
Wir quasseln noch.

Gruß 
Andi aus Berlin


----------



## Hösendröhn (22. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Seit dem 13.11. habe ich nun auch mein Nerve 7.0 se 

Ich muß sagen es ist wirklich ein GEILES Teil! 
Es fährt sich sehr gut, der Rahmen ist steif und die Federelemente sprechen gut an. Bis auf eine leicht schleifende Vorderbremse (das bekomme ich noch weg) gibt es nichts zu mecken. 

Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß mit ihren neuen Rädern! 

Gruß Olly

Das warten hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## simdiem (22. November 2008)

Hehe ^^ Gratulation zu deinem Bike.
ein bissle früher hätteste hier aber auch Bescheid geben können.

Viel Spass mit deinem Rad und stell mal ein paar Bilder rein! 

Andi, du kannst Bilder ganz einfach in deinem persönlichen Album hochladen, dir dann dort den BBC Code anzeigen lassen und diesen hier posten. Und schon erscheint das Bild.

Lieben Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS6plus (22. November 2008)

Mahlzeit! Hab's auch mal geschafft ganze 2 bilder vom rad zu machen. Zu finden in meinem album! Wie ich die hier in den text bekomm, weiß ich noch nicht. Aber das krieg ich auch noch hin.  bin sehr begeistert vom bike, es ist einfach der hammer. Nur meine kondition läßt zu wünschen übrig.. lol die war leider nicht im lieferumfang.. Aber rom wurde auch nicht an einem tag erbaut.
Hab NG Alien pedale dran, natürlich in weiß und weiße schraubgriffe. Sind zwar von specialized, aber egal. Sind schick! 
Sagt mir bitte noch jemand, wo zum henker kommt die HD Pumpe drauf, an der gabel? Such verzweifelt das ventil.. Mit dem ganzen setup muß ich noch bissl probieren.. Gut gefällt mir der lockout, fährt sich sehr "stabil". In diesem sinne, bin offen für konstruktive beiträge und tipp's..


----------



## chaz (22. November 2008)

RS6plus schrieb:


> Sagt mir bitte noch jemand, wo zum henker kommt die HD Pumpe drauf, an der gabel? Such verzweifelt das ventil..



Links auf der Gabelkrone unter der blauen Schraubkappe!!!

Guckst du hier: http://www.canyon.com/service/downloads_fox.html


----------



## simdiem (22. November 2008)

Hey RS6

Auch dir viel Spass mit deinem Bike. Wie Chaz schon sagte. Auf der Gabelkrone links musst du das Talas Verstellrad um 2 Raster im Uhrzeigersinn drehen (also die Gabel auf 100mm absenken) beim Absenken kommt der mittlere Knopf hoch. Diesen Knopf musst du jetzt gegen den Uhrzeigersinn aufdrehen. Dann kommt das Ventil zum Vorschein. 
Hoffe geholfen zu haben!!
LG Simon


----------



## Julian31191 (22. November 2008)

Hallo,

immer wenn man morgen mit einem riesigen Schädel aufwacht gibt es noch eine Sache wodrüber man sich freuen kann Nein es ist nicht der Blick in den Spiegel.
Mein Grand Canyon 6.0 ist jetzt auch endlich da 
Mache gleich mal ein paar Fotos, ist aber schon extrem geil. Nur schade, dass bei uns im Moment alles weiß ist draußen 

LG Julian


----------



## RS6plus (22. November 2008)

@ chaz und simon

Vielen dank für eure hilfe. Sobald ich wieder zuhaus bin werd ich danach mal auf die suche gehen. Der "nippel" fiel mir schon auf, nur wollt ich nich mit roher gewalt ran, da sich das teil nicht drehen ließ..  

In diesem sinne! Mfg Marco


----------



## Newmi (22. November 2008)

Naja, beim erstem mal öffnen tut's noch weh, aber
danach gehts ganz einfach!


----------



## RS6plus (22. November 2008)

@newmi.. Ist das nicht immer so? Lach..


----------



## simdiem (22. November 2008)

Julian31191 schrieb:


> Mache gleich mal ein paar Fotos, ist aber schon extrem geil. Nur schade, dass bei uns im Moment alles weiß ist draußen
> 
> LG Julian



Wo bleiben die Bilder?

Das weisse draussen konnte mich heute nicht aufhalten ^^. War ne richtig geile Tour. 21 km 370 hm 1h 11 min. Das einzigste was mich aufhalten konnte war der Platten im Trail den ich am Vorderrad bekam. Zum Glück 2 Ersatzschläuche dabeigehabt. Aber pump mal so ne 2,4er Reifen mit ner Teleskoppumpe auf. Da wird einem warm ums Herz..^^
Ich hab auch bilder gemacht die heute oder morgen online kommen.

LG simon


----------



## Julian31191 (22. November 2008)

Bilder kommen doch schon bzw. ein Bild 


 

Morgen mache ich mal noch ein paar draußen, nur da ist es jetzt zu dunkel und zu kalt

Und das weiß hat mich nur im Wald abgeschreckt. Bin nur ein wenig Schotterweg gefahren und das Teil rockt so derbst
Einfach nur Wahnsinn, im Vergleich zu meinem alten Bulls Hardtrail. Alles richtig gemacht sage ich mal abschließend.
Allerdings bleibt bei mir das Poploc nicht in Position  also kann die Federgabel nicht sperren weils immer wieder zurückspringt. Einer eine Idee obs nur an dem "Hebel" liegt oder was mit der Gabel ist. Hab nämlich keine Lust mein Fahrrad zurück zu schicken 

Soweit so gut,
schönen Abend noch 

edit: Poploc geht doch, war nur zu stramm  jetzt hab ich noch bessere Laune


----------



## simdiem (22. November 2008)

super dass du den Fehler gefunden hast. Ich wollte dir vorschlagen, dass entweder der Seilzug zu fest gespannt sein kann, sodass der Hebel erst gar nicht richtig einrasten kann, oder der Hebel kaputt ist.
^^
Bilder der Tour heute sind in 5 min online.

oder auch gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian31191 (23. November 2008)

So, heute endlich mal im Wald gewesen, gut 18km zurückgelegt . Man was fetzt das 

hatte leider keine Kamera mit, allerdings ein paar Fotos von Zuhause 


 

 

nur das Putzen ist *******, wenn der Dreck vereist ist

LG Julian


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (23. November 2008)

Julian31191 schrieb:


> So, heute endlich mal im Wald gewesen, gut 18km zurückgelegt . Man was fetzt das
> 
> hatte leider keine Kamera mit, allerdings ein paar Fotos von Zuhause
> 
> ...



Hach, muss Liebe schön sein..  ..wenn ich das so die letzten Tage lese!


----------



## Julian31191 (23. November 2008)

Ja, Liebe ist schön 
Im Allgemeinen scheinen ja alle mit ihren SE Modellen wirklich zufrieden sein
Hat jetzt eig. jeder seins? Oder wartet noch irgendjemand????

LG


----------



## simdiem (23. November 2008)

year Saubere Sache! So muss das sein ^^. War heute wieder auf Tour, aber ohne Foto.
Hab mein Baby danach aber auch wieder blitz blank geputzt! 
Nachdem ich gestern beim Schlauchwechsel das Rad ein und wieder ausgebaut hatte und den Druck im Reifen ein wenig verringert habe, im Vergleich zum Auslieferungszustand, ist das Klingeln der 203er Scheibe vorne weg ^^. D.h. ich habe wieder ein mucks mäuschen stilles Rad!
Achja, ich liebe auch mein Rad! 
LG Simon


----------



## WilliamEallace (23. November 2008)

mensch hast du ein glück das es nur eins chlauch war ich habs vor ner woche geschafft mir auf einer tour 3 löcher zu holen 1 vorne 2 hinten bin aber auch bestens zufrieden mit meine 7.0se

mfg


----------



## thto (23. November 2008)

nur die MK sind bei nassem wetter vom grip her nicht so das beste . besonders am vorderrad ;-)


----------



## simdiem (23. November 2008)

Ich finde die jetzt nicht einmal so schlecht. klar auf steinen und wurzeln da rutschts und bei sehr schlammigen boden auch, aber welcher Reifen tut das nicht???


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. November 2008)

maxxis swampthing  zumindest was den schlamm betrifft...


----------



## Cortezsi (24. November 2008)

Julian31191 schrieb:


> So, heute endlich mal im Wald gewesen, gut 18km zurückgelegt . Man was fetzt das
> 
> hatte leider keine Kamera mit, allerdings ein paar Fotos von Zuhause
> 
> ...



Schönes Fahrrad! Macht Spass so im Schlamm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (24. November 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> maxxis swampthing  zumindest was den schlamm betrifft...



ach ihr Materialschlächter.. 

Ich komme mit meinem >3000Km gefahrenen Racing Ralph noch gut klar. Gleichgewicht, Power + Gefühl in den Schenkeln und ruhige Nerven. Dann geht dat!  

Was macht ihr mit euren (nicht abgefahrenen?) Pellen die vom Werk aus drauf waren?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. November 2008)

die grauenhaften nobby nic hab ich nach 700 km bei ebay verkloppt... mit nem racing ralph käm ich bei den jetzigen verhältnissen und bei meinen bevorzugten strecken überhaupt nicht klar. das wär ja schon fast lebensgefährlich. ich bin den auch schon auf nem hardtail gefahren. für das was ich damals gefahren bin hat der auch dicke gereicht.


----------



## Cortezsi (24. November 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Was macht ihr mit euren (nicht abgefahrenen?) Pellen die vom Werk aus drauf waren?



Wenn mir danach ist häng ich die mir um den Hals und geh damit flanieren. Auch schreite ich damit gern durch die Zimmer und spiel gleichzeitig Schlagzeug (hab da eins von Pearl mit Snaredrum und Hihat).


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. November 2008)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Wenn mir danach ist häng ich die mir um den Hals und geh damit flanieren. Auch schreite ich damit gern durch die Zimmer und spiel gleichzeitig Schlagzeug (hab da eins von Pearl mit Snaredrum und Hihat).



Schönes Fahrrad!


----------



## simdiem (25. November 2008)

Im Frühjahr kommen bei mir die neuen Fat Albert 2009er drauf. Solange fahre ich noch die Moutain King. bzw. die MK Supersonic, die ich noch Neu im Keller liegen habe.

Gruß SImon


----------



## Julian31191 (25. November 2008)

So und nun das erste Fiasko .
Wollte heute mal meine 3. Fahrt antreten und schwups reißt mir nach gut 2km mitten im Wald meine Kette. Es war kein zu hoher Gang drin (1. Ritzel vorne, 2. Ritzel hinten), so dass eig. keine Überbelastung auftreten konnte, es war noch nicht mal wirklich steil. War nur etwas verschneit, und da ich eben ein Lied weiter machen wollte, habe ich runtergeschaltet, damit die Reifen nicht durchdrehen 
Nun war die Kette hin und ich konnte mein Fahrrad nach Hause tragen, da das Schaltwerk an die Ritzel kam. Glatt wars auch noch und so 2km mitm Fahrrad gehen ist wirklich bescheiden
Müsste ja eigentlich ein Garantie Fall sein, da die Kette so gerade 30km drauf hat, oder sehe ich das falsch?


 

 

 
Mal ein paar Bilder, sorry aber sind ein wenig überbelichtet und die Akkus waren danach leer 

LG Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (25. November 2008)

Julian31191 schrieb:


> Müsste ja eigentlich ein Garantie Fall sein, da die Kette so gerade 30km drauf hat, oder sehe ich das falsch?


Siehst Du nicht falsch, würd mich mit Canyon kurzschließen.



Julian31191 schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Bilder, sorry aber sind ein wenig überbelichtet und die Akkus waren danach leer


Mußt die Akkus dann wieder aufladen.


----------



## simdiem (25. November 2008)

Klar Garantie, aber ich weiss nicht ob ich mir die Mühe machen würde. Ich würde mir ne SLX oder ne XT Kette kaufen und gut is. Achja und nehm nen Kettennieter mit auf Tour. Mach ich auch. Ich hätt kein bock 2 h mein bike heimzutragen. Und ne Kette is in 2 min wieder zusammengenietet!
Gruß Simon


----------



## Julian31191 (25. November 2008)

Ja, die Akkus werden ja im Moment ja wieder aufgeladen , hatte nur kein Bock die für ein paar Minuten rein zu tun(ist auch schlecht für die Kapazität).
Hab mal ne mail an Canyon geschrieben, denke wenn sie das ganze Bike haben wollen kauf ich mir einfach ne neue. Das lohnt sich ja wirklich nicht.
So langsam hat sich mein Frust auch mal wieder gelegt 
Verstehe es nur noch nciht wieso sowas im 2. Gang passieren kann, naja macht man nichts 


Melde mich dann mal später nochmal


----------



## Steve_77 (25. November 2008)

Hi,

wenn ich mir die Wartezeiten hier so ansehe, bin ich froh dass ich mein Rad Nerve XC 7.0 (Outlet Aktion) so schnell erhalten habe. So schnell sogar, dass noch nicht mal neue Pedale gekauft habe.   

Bestellung: 2.11.2008
Bestell-Bestätigung 6.11.2008
Lieferung:  21.11.2008


Schon sehr verwunderlich wie extrem die Lieferzeiten schwanken.


Ciao
Stefan


----------



## Julian31191 (25. November 2008)

Hey Steve,

die Bikes vom Outlet waren ja auch shcon fertig und mussten nicht extra gefertigt werden, sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe 

LG


----------



## MikeTbike (25. November 2008)

Das "normale" Nerve XC 7.0, das im Outlet für 1.749 Euro zu haben war, hatte DT Swiss 240er Naben mit 4.2d Felgen. Das "midseason" hat bis auf die Felgen die selbe Ausstattung. Aber gerade da gibt es Unterschied. Die 240er Naben mit 4.2d Felgwn sind um einiges besser und auch ca 150 leichter als die X 1800. Und trotzdem is das "midseason"-modell 50 Euro teurer. Das soll mal einer verstehen..


----------



## lukrab (28. November 2008)

Hab mal eine Frage wegen dem Stornieren (hab jetzt doch das AM 6.0 SE storniert und will mir jetzt das AM 6.0 2009 holen, das ist jetzt einfach zu kalt da kann ich noch drei Monate warten). Hab vorhin bei Canyon angerufen und gesagt, dass ich eine Bestellung stornieren will. Daraufhin hat die nach der Kundennummer und meiner Telefonnummer gefragt und gesagt, dass sie es weiter geben würde.
Hat sich die Stornierung damit erledigt oder ruft da noch einer an? Ich frag nämlich, weil ich mir ein neues bestellen will und keine Lust hab, dass die das falsche stornieren.

mfg lukrab


----------



## Cortezsi (28. November 2008)

lukrab schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage wegen dem Stornieren (hab jetzt doch das AM 6.0 SE storniert und will mir jetzt das AM 6.0 2009 holen, das ist jetzt einfach zu kalt da kann ich noch drei Monate warten). Hab vorhin bei Canyon angerufen und gesagt, dass ich eine Bestellung stornieren will. Daraufhin hat die nach der Kundennummer und meiner Telefonnummer gefragt und gesagt, dass sie es weiter geben würde.
> Hat sich die Stornierung damit erledigt oder ruft da noch einer an? Ich frag nämlich, weil ich mir ein neues bestellen will und keine Lust hab, dass die das falsche stornieren.
> 
> mfg lukrab



Also ich bekam meinen Storno nach ca. einer Woche per Mail bestätigt.


----------



## lukrab (28. November 2008)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Also ich bekam meinen Storno nach ca. einer Woche per Mail bestätigt.



Haben sie dich auch nur nach der Kundennummer gefragt?

mfg lukrab


----------



## Cortezsi (28. November 2008)

lukrab schrieb:


> Haben sie dich auch nur nach der Kundennummer gefragt?
> 
> mfg lukrab



Nein, ich habe einfach auf die Bestelleingangmail geantwortet und kurz geschrieben, daß ich statt dem 2008er Modell wohl das 2009er nehmen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renntiger (1. Dezember 2008)

Wer weiß noch, welche Laufräder bzw. Naben bei den SE AM-Modellen verbaut waren? Auch schon die E540 + E370 wie beim 09er AM 8.0? Oder noch die X5.1er evtl. mit einer besseren Nabe als die 370er?


----------



## Zeisigschreck (1. Dezember 2008)

AM SE 7.0: E540-Felge + 370-Nabe.
E 540 jetzt von E 530 abgelöst.

Zeisigschreck


----------



## renntiger (1. Dezember 2008)

Und beim AM SE 8.0? Auch die 370er Nabe und die E540? Oder evtl. was höherwertigeres?


----------



## simdiem (1. Dezember 2008)

AM SE 7.0: E540-Felge + 370-Nabe.
AM SE 8.0: E540-Felge + 340-Nabe.

7.0: Juicy7, Lenker Easton EA50, glaub sattel is auch ein anderer, haben die 7.0 fahrer auch eine XT Kasette?
8.0: Elixir CR, Lenker EA70, selle Italia xr, xt-Kasette.


----------



## simdiem (1. Dezember 2008)

Nerve AM 8.0 SE	2.099,00 


Darfs ein bisschen mehr sein? Mehr Bergauf-Performance und mehr Downhill-Qualitäten? Mit dem Nerve AM 8.0 Special Edition erhalten Sie beide Eigenschaften in einem Bike. Die mit einem Handgriff auf die Federwege 140, 120 und 100 Millimeter einstellbare Fox 32 Talas RLC mit dem neuen 15 Millimeter Steckachsen-Standard bleibt beim Uphill gutmütig am Boden und spielt auf Trails ihren vollen Hub aus. 27,9 Millimeter breite DT 540 Enduro-Felgen nehmen die Conti Mountain King in 2,4 Zoll problemlos in die Flanken und überzeugen in Verbindung mit den DT Swiss 340 Naben durch hervorragende Steifigkeit. Ebenfalls neu sind die Avid Elixier Bremsen, deren Kolben am Vorderrad in Kombination mit der 203er Scheibe am Vorder- und der 185er Scheibe am Hinterrad für beste Verzögerungswerte sorgen. Das Nerve AM 8.0 Midseason-Modell ist ein vorgezogenes Silvesterfeuerwerk für alle, die nicht bis 2009 warten möchten.

Rahmen	New Nerve ES All Mountain, 7005 Series Aluminium ,Opti-Size Alloy Tubeset

Dämpfer	FOX Float 23 X-Sleeve (entspricht Big Airchamber 08)

Gabel	FOX Talas RLC 100-140 15mm Steckachse

Steuersatz	Integrated Headset

Schaltwerk	SRAM X.9

Umwerfer	SRAM X.9

Schaltgriffe	SRAM X.9

Bremsgriffe	Avid Elixir CR

Bremsen Avid Elixir CR 185/185

Naben	DT Swiss 340

Zahnkranz	Shimano Deore XT

Felgen	DT E540 Enduro Disc

Reifen Continental Mountain King 2,4"

Kurbeln	Shimano Deore XT

Kettenblätter	44/32/22

Innenlager	Shimano Deore XT

Vorbau	Easton EA 70

Lenker	Easton EA70 MonkeyBar 685 mm

Sattel	Selle Italia XR

Sattelstütze	Thomson Elite

Pedale	Auslieferung ohne



Rahmenhöhen	S (16,5"), M (18,5"), L (20,0"), XL (22,0")



Gewicht	13,00 kg









Geometrie Nerve AM Series



	Rahmenhöhe	S	M	L	XL					


A	Sitzrohrlänge	430	470	520	560					


B	Sitzrohrwinkel	72°	72°	72°	72°					


C	Steuerrohr	132	142	152	162					


D	Lenkwinkel	68,5°	68,5°	68,5°	68,5°					


E	Tretlager-Offset	0	0	0	0					


F	Kettenstreben	433	433	433	433					


G	Oberrohrlänge	570	590	610	630					


H	Gabeleinbaulänge**	518	518	518	518					


I	Federweg vorne**	140	140	140	140					


J	Federweg hinten	140	140	140	140					


K	Überstandhöhe	720	760	770	780					


L	Dämpferlänge	190	190	190	190					


M	Radstand	1090	1108	1130	1150					



Technologie ES/AM Series
Kein Canyon Chassis deckt einen größeren Einsatzbereich ab als unser Nerve Rahmen mit 140 mm Federweg. Performance, Gewicht und Geometrie des Rahmens lassen die Grenzen zwischen Enduro und All Mountain verschwimmen. Mit der Nerve ES/AM Series bieten wir Ihnen ein Konzept, das in beiden Kategorien brillieren kann. Etwas leichter aufgebaut und mit FOX Fahrwerk ausgestattet, ergibt sich das perfekte All Mountain Bike mit RockShox Pike Gabel und dem neuen Monarch Dämpfer rückt das Nerve in die Enduro-Kategorie. 
Durch die Erfahrung der vergangenen Jahre konnte die Konstruktion regelmäßig um sinnvolle Details erweitert werden. So verbindet das asymmetrische Kettenstreben-Yoke ausreichende Reifenfreiheit mit einem ultrasteifen Tretlagerbereich. Die Satellite-Zugführung sorgt für komplett gedichtete Schaltzüge sowie eine aufgeräumte Optik am ganzen Rad und vereinfacht darüber hinaus den Zugwechsel ungemein. Wie beim Torque fällt auch beim Nerve ES/AM der Rahmen stärker ab und wird am Übergang zum Sattelrohr durch ein dreidimensionales Gusset verstärkt (ab Rahmengröße M). Eine optimale Schrittfreiheit garantiert beste Kontrolle auch bei kniffligen Trailpassagen.

Nerve ES:
Die Kombination aus RockShox Pike und Monarch Dämpfer sorgt für beste Performance auch im verblockten Gelände. Extrem sensible Stahlfedern in der Gabel sprechen auf jeden Kiesel an und bieten ausreichenden Durchschlagschutz. Das steife Casting in Verbindung mit der 20 mm Maxle Steckachse bieten Spurtreue und Fahrstabilität. Über Motion Control, LockOut und U-Turn lässt sich das Fahrwerk leicht auf alle Fahrsituationen abstimmen. Wie geschaffen für den Enduro-Einsatz sind auch die extrem bissigen The One Bremsen von Formula und das neue Shimano XT Schaltwerk in Shadow-Bauweise. 

Nerve AM:
Unsere AM Serie, ausgestattet mit der konkurrenzlosen Talas Gabel von FOX, verspricht dem klassischen All Mountain Rider leichtes Gewicht verbunden mit unverwechselbarer Federperformance. Mit zwei Klicks am Verstellhebel auf der Gabelkrone verändern Sie den Federweg von 100 über 120 auf 140 mm. Sowohl der Gabel als auch dem FOX RP 23 Dämpfer dient Luft als Federmedium. Einfachste Abstimmung auf Körpergewicht und Einsatzbereich ist somit garantiert. 

© Canyon Bikes 2008


Die Druckansicht des 8.0 Se. Die vom 7.0 habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## RS6plus (1. Dezember 2008)

Hey simon, alles klar? Wie zufrieden bist du eigentlich mit dem sigma mhr? Komm leider zur zeit nicht zum fahren.. Arbeite 12std nachtschicht jeden tag.. Schnief..

P.s. Die kassette am 7.0 se müßte eine slx sein wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.. kurbel xt. Der rest sram x9.


----------



## simdiem (1. Dezember 2008)

Hey Marco.

Jepp bei mir ist alles in Ordnung. Dem Bike gehts super, mir soweit auch, nur dass mein rechtes Knie schmerzt. Bin 2 Wochen mit falscher Satteleinstellung gefahren (zu hoch) und das rächt sich gerade. Am Wochenende bin ich trotz alledem 50 km und 780 hm gefahren, verteilt auf 2 Tage. Mehr war bei mir zeitlich und wegen dem Knie auch nicht drinnen.
Der Sigma ist TOP. Nutze jetzt auch die Pulsfunktion die super funktioniert. (Im Schnitt 166 , Max Puls 187 ^^) 
Kann den echt nur weiter empfehlen.
Das ist wirklich schade, dass du im Moment so wenig Zeit zum fahren hast. Die nächsten Tage soll ja auch noch Mistwetter sein, da verpasst du also nicht allzuviel.

Wie geht es dir? Ist aber krass dass du soviel arbeiten kannst /musst, wo doch immer mehr Firmen Kurzarbeit anmelden...

LG Simon


----------



## RS6plus (1. Dezember 2008)

Naja, es ist weihnachtszeit.. Ich arbeite normal so um 250std im monat.. Dezember kann auch mehr sein.. ^^ 
Ich werd mir den sigma auch holen, war begeistert von der ausstattungsfülle. Und von der tatsache, das es über diese pulsfunktion verfügt.. 
Und das er sämtliche höhenmeter registriert.. Echt top für den preis. Aber erst nächsten monat.. Es ist immer noch so viel monat übrig, am ende des geldes.. Lach.. 
Aber sonst gehts gut, danke der nachfrage! Naja, sagen wir mal, den umständen entsprechend.. Arbeite ja draußen. Bei dem sauwetter..


----------



## RS6plus (1. Dezember 2008)

Man.. Was man nicht im kopf hat..  wegen dem sattel hast du jetzt prob's mit den knie'n? Hmm.. Nicht gut.. Ich bin mir auch noch nicht so richtig schlüssig wegen der höhe. Aber mehr kopfzerbrechen macht mir das setup des fahrwerks.. Irgendwie ist mir das zu weich.. Hab mindestens 50% sag..  Ich bin wohl doch zu fett.. Lach.. Fahr meist mit gesperrtem fahrwerk, wenn's gröber wird, macht das ja eh auf..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (1. Dezember 2008)

Hey Marco

Wegen meinem Knie: Das Problem ist, dass mein rechtes Bein 2 cm kürzer ist wie mein linkes, ich aber die Sattelhöhe auf mein linkes Bein eingestellt habe. Dadurch musste ich beim pedalieren mein rechtes Bein zu weit durchstrecken, was zu Knieschmerzen bei mir führt. Jetzt ist der Sattel tiefer und es ist besser.

Wegen dem Setup. Ich (fahrfertig so 67kg) fahre den Dämpfer mit 18%sag und ca 12,3 bar. Damit spricht er für mich ausreichend an und hat noch ein paar Reserven, so dass er selbst bei 50cm Sprüngen ins Flat nicht durchschlägt, bzw der Reifen am Sitzrohr streift. Der Luftdruck in der Gabel habe ich nicht verändert, der passt für mich.
Der Rebound, also wie schnell der Dämpfer ausfedert, sollte so gewählt werden, dass nach einem Sprung und dem Runterfahren von einem Bordstein der Hinterbau nicht nachwippt. Max. 1,5 mal nachschwingen. Du machst das so. einen hohen Bordstein im Sitzen runterfahren. wenn der Dämpfer jetzt  erst ganz langsam rausfährt ist der Rebound zu hoch eingestellt, also überdämpft. WEnn er aber rausschellt und du noch ein paar mal nachwippst, ist er Rebound zu niedrig, also unterdämpft. Ich habe ihn so eingestellt, dass er nur einmal ausfedert und dann nicht mehr wippt. (also nicht nocheinmal leichtes einfedern und wieder ausfedern)

Ich hoffe du weisst was ich meine und dass es dir geholfen hat.

Gruß Simon

Auch hier sehr gut erklärt mit allen Begriffen:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/d/217655?skip=0


----------



## RS6plus (2. Dezember 2008)

Super, vielen dank für den tip und den link.. Da muß ich mir eben mal zeit nehmen zum einstellen.. Bin halt doch'n newbie.. 

War eben noch mal auf der neuen canyon hp. Das torque ist ja auch'n lecker teil.. War damals auch ne option, wollte aber ne "eierlegendewollmilchsau" deshalb das AM. Muß sagen, bin echt happy mit meinem bike.. 

Also, staabi, falls du mitliest.. Ich klopf euch auf die schulter.. Habt echt gute arbeit geleistet.. Auch wenn's service-technisch paar probleme gab. Jetzt ist ja wieder alles gut..    

Mfg Marco


----------



## simdiem (2. Dezember 2008)

An welches Torque denkst du denn Marco.
Ich tendiere da zum Torque FR 7 wegen der absenkbaren Gabel.

Ach ja ich habe am letzten Fr Das Ober-und das Unterrohr und die Rückseite des Sitzrohres mit Steinschlagschutzfolie beklebt. Ist gut geworden.
Jetzt verkratz ich das Oberrohr schon einmal nicht mehr mit den Protektoren...
Für die Sitzstreben hat die Folie dann leider nicht mehr gereicht.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Zeisigschreck (3. Dezember 2008)

Du solltest Dir einen Beinlängenausgleich in den Radl-Schuh auf der kürzeren Seite einbauen lassen. Ob das bei Erw. die Kasse zahlt, weis ich leider nicht. Kenn mich nur mit Kids aus.
Zeisigschreck


----------



## RS6plus (3. Dezember 2008)

@simon: du rüstest ja hardcore auf.. Lach. Weiter so! 

Also wenn ich die wahl hätte(und das dazu gehörende kleingeld) würde es ein FRX werden.. Aber ein guter Kompromiss wäre für mich das ES 8.0. Der preis und das gewicht sind echt gut. Das FRX ist aber einfach nur schön.. Die doppelbrückengabel.. Einfach geil.. Das ist dann aber echt nur was für den bikepark..


----------



## simdiem (4. Dezember 2008)

Welches ich auch richtig hübsch finde, das Torque es limited. Wobei da kann man auch ein Torque es 7 kaufen, den evolver reinbauen, und kommt damit dann noch billiger weg.

LG Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (7. März 2009)

So es ist soweit. Gestern habe ich meine Erstinspektion durchgeführt. 

Tatsächlich mussten einige Hinterbauschrauben wieder auf das richtige Drehmoment gebracht werden. Zum anderen wurde es höchste Zeit, dass die hintere Bremsscheibe nachgezogen wurde. Ausserdem hatte ich meine Gabel, Steuersatz und Steuerrohr auf Beschädigungen untersuchen müssen, nachdem ich ungeschickt vor 2 Tagen im Bikepark gestürzt bin.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Rad und der Schraubaktion:



 





 





 




Ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad und habe bis jetzt zum Glück noch keine Probleme.
Gruß Simon


----------

